# Le bazar de la vie : OOC Thread. [Full]



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2003)

Message in English will follow.

Je désire démarrer une nouvelle campagne en PbP qui va utiliser l'«Adventure Path» de _Dungeon Magazine_.  Je suis à la recherche de quelques joueurs pour se joindre à moi (le MD) et Julie qui jouera une roublarde gnome.

Voici quelques points à considerer si vous êtes intéressé :

*La partie se déroulera en français.

* Je désire avoir 4 à 6 joueurs.  Le groupe devrait être composé d'au moins 1 type guerrier (guerrier, barbare, paladin ou rôdeur), 1 type lanceur de sorts profanes (magicien ou ensorcelleur), 1 type prêtre (druide ou prêtre) et 1 roublard.  Le reste sera à la discrétion des joueurs, en autant que les quatre types de base soient présents au sein du groupe.  J'utilise le barde de Monte Cook dans _The Book of Eldritch Might II_ pour ceux que cela intéressent.

*Les personnages doivent être créés en utilisant la méthode de répartition des points inhabituelle (28 points).  Les races permises sont celles du Manuel des joueurs.

*Les PJ ont droit au maximum de pv au premier niveau.  Ils ont également droit à l'argent de départ selon les modalités suivantes :
          Barbare         120 po
          Barde            120 po
          Druide             60 po
          Ensorceleur     90 po
          Guerrier         180 po
          Magicien          90 po
          Paladin          180 po
          Prêtre            150 po
          Rôdeur           180 po
          Roublard        150 po

*Nous jouerons dans un monde de ma création.  Vous trouverez le manuel de campagne ici .  C'est un document *.pdf.  Il reste beaucoup de choses à developper.  Par ailleurs, rien qui y est écrit ne peut pas être modifier.  Si vous désirez quelque chose qui sort de l'ordinaire, je suis prêt à le considérer.  Nous en reparlerons.

*Je n'ai pas fait de modifications au fonctionnement ou à l'allocation des compétences ou des dons.  Donc si c'est dans le manuel du joueur v.3.0 ou dans un livre d'appoint, c'est comme ça que ça fonctionne.  En cas de contradiction, on avisera.  Pour ce qui est des sorts problématiques de plus haut niveau, je n'ai pas pris de décision encore.

*Livres utilisés à ce jour (sujet à changements) : les trois manuels de base, _The Book of Eldritch Might II_, _Masters of the Wild_, _Relics and Rituals_, _Seafarer's Handbook_, _Traps and Treachery_.  Des ajouts à cette liste seront considérés au cas par cas.

*L'aventure se déroule dans une ville importante (4 500 habitants) construite dans le cratère d'un volcan inactif.

Si vous êtes intéressés, faites-moi signe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wish to start an new PbP campaign using _Dungeon Magazine_'s Adventure Path.  I'm looking for a few players to join Julie (playing a gnome rogue) and me (the DM).

A few points to consider, if you're interested :

*The game will be played in French, being at least partly fluent in this language would be a *big* help .

* I'm looking for 4 to 6 players.  The group should be comprised of the basic four types : 1 warrior-type (fighter, barbarian, paladin or ranger), 1 mage-type (wizard or sorcerer), 1 priest-type (cleric or druid) and 1 rogue.  The other spots are wild cards.  If you're interested, I'm using Monte Cook's bard from _The Book of Eldritch Might II_.

*The PCs are to be created using the 28 points point-buy method.  Available races are those from the Player's Handbook.

*The PCs may take the maximum hp at first level.  They are also allowd the following starting money according to their class :
          Barbarian      120 po
          Barde            120 po
          Druid               60 po
          Sorcerer          90 po
          Fighter          180 po
          Wizar              90 po
          Paladin          180 po
          Cleric             150 po
          Ranger          180 po
          Rogue           150 po

*We will be playing in a homebrew campaign world.  You will find a copy of the campaign bible here.  It's a *.pdf file.  A lot of stuff remains to be developed.  Therefore, there is some room for out of the ordinary stuff.  If you want something that doesn't seem to fit, send me a word and we'll discuss it.

*I haven't modified the skill points allocation or the way they work.  I haven't modified any feats either.  Therefore, if it's written in the 3.0 Player's Handbook or other splatbook, that's the way it works.  In case of contradictions, we'll see...  For the higher level spells which seem to be problematic (Harm, Haste, etc.), I haven't decided what to do yet.

*Books in play at this time (subject to change) : the three Core books, _The Book of Eldritch Might II_, _Masters of the Wild_, _Relics and Rituals_, _Seafarer's Handbook_, _Traps and Treachery_.  Adding to this list will be considered on a case by case basis.

*The first adventure takes place in a large town (4,500 residents) built in the crater of a dormant volcano.

If you're interested, give me a sign.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2003)

Liste actuelle des joueurs :

(1) Gue/Barb/Rôd/Pal — Wolvie (Valishan, Elf Rod 1)
(2) Ens/Mag — Urbannen (Altran, Humain Ens 1)
(3) Dru/Prê — Horacio (Nandeb, Humain Dru 1)
(4) Roub — Julie (Imay, Gnome Roub 1)
(5) Atout 1 — Dalshim (Thrim, nain Gue/Bard apprenti)
(6) Atout 2 — Gez (Naline, Gnome Rou/Dru apprenti)


----------



## wolvie (Apr 1, 2003)

*Interesse*

Bonjour, je suis la personne qui t'a envoyé un message sur le forum de la FFJDR.
D'apres ce que j'ai vu, il reste encore toute les place a part celle de la roublarde. Personnellement je prendrais bien celle du rodeur.
Si c'est bon et que tu souhaites que je precise plus mon perso, je suis a ta disposition.

Wolvie


----------



## redsonja (Apr 1, 2003)

Ca m interresserai assez de participer a cette experience ...
Je prendrai bien la place du healer du groupe a moins que le multiclassage soit aurorisé ...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 1, 2003)

Des petites précisions qui m'ont été demandée par Dalshimus sur FFDJR, qu'il serait bon que je reproduisent ici :

1.  Les personnages commencent au 1er niveau.

2.  Si vous n'avez pas beaucoup d'expérience du jeu par forum, ce n'est pas grave, nous sommes plusieurs dans ce bateau.  Vous êtes donc quand même les bienvenus.

3.  Question d'alignements : seule restrictions, aucun personnage d'alignement mauvais.  Autrement, vous avez le choix.

Je ne l'ai pas mentionné, mais selon ce que j'ai pu constaté sur ce forum, il est généralement coutume que ce soit le MD qui fasse les roulé de dé pour tout le monde.  C'est ce que je compte faire.  Si vous avez lu mon autre campagne , vous remarquerez que je spécifie le résultat des jets de dés dans mes réponses.  Si cela vous déplait, m'en faire part, s.v.p.

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Interesse*



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *Bonjour, je suis la personne qui t'a envoyé un message sur le forum de la FFJDR.
> D'apres ce que j'ai vu, il reste encore toute les place a part celle de la roublarde. Personnellement je prendrais bien celle du rodeur.
> Si c'est bon et que tu souhaites que je precise plus mon perso, je suis a ta disposition.
> 
> Wolvie *




Rebonjour Wolvie,

Content de voir que tu as réussi à t'inscrire sur ENWorld et donc bienvenu.  En passant, dépendant de tes capacités dans la langue de Shakespeare, tu trouveras beaucoup d'informations sur DD3 et le système D20 en général sur ce site et dans ses forums.

Maintenant, côté perso, je te réserve la place d'un rôdeur.  Tu peux y aller de la création.




			
				redsonja said:
			
		

> *Ca m interresserai assez de participer a cette experience ...
> Je prendrai bien la place du healer du groupe a moins que le multiclassage soit aurorisé ... *




Salut redsonja,

Le multiclassage est autorisé, mais étant donné que vous commencez au 1er niveau, ça risque d'être difficile  .  Je te réserve donc une place comme prêtre.  Tu pourras toujours multiclasser plus tard.

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 1, 2003)

Tel que promis, voici un lien pour le manuel de campagne .

Bonne lecture,

Guillaume


----------



## redsonja (Apr 1, 2003)

Tout cela se presente plutot bien ...
Juste une petite precision ,j ai cru comprendre que certain GM utilisait des utilitaire de "jet de des" via mail ,ca me semble un peu fastidieux comme procédé mais cela avait l air assez rependu ... mais je te laisse libre de choisir ta methode ... je pense en effet que la meilleur solution reste la tienne ... 

Je n ai que les manuel 2eme edition ,j espere que les regles de creations ne different pas trop des 3eme ... 
a bientot .


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 1, 2003)

redsonja said:
			
		

> *Tout cela se presente plutot bien ...
> Juste une petite precision ,j ai cru comprendre que certain GM utilisait des utilitaire de "jet de des" via mail ,ca me semble un peu fastidieux comme procédé mais cela avait l air assez rependu ... mais je te laisse libre de choisir ta methode ... je pense en effet que la meilleur solution reste la tienne ...
> *




En effet, cela me semble aussi un peu fastidieux.  De plus, je n'en ai pas à portée de main.  C'est donc plus simple pour moi de faire le tout avec de bons vieux dés ou un générateur de nombres aléatoires et de transcrire les résultats dans un message.

*



			Je n ai que les manuel 2eme edition ,j espere que les regles de creations ne different pas trop des 3eme ... 
a bientot .
		
Click to expand...


*
Oh la la ! Tu risques d'avoir beaucoup de surprises.  Les règles concernant la création et l'évolution des personnages ont été revues en profondeur dans la 3e édition.  L'échelle des caractéristiques n'est plus la même (elle varie toujours de 3 à 18 en général, mais elle confère toujours les même bonus (+1/2 points)).  Toutes les classes évoluent selon la même échelle de points d'expérience.  En plus des compétences (qui sont des «proficiencies» modifiées), il y a maintenant les dons qui confèrent plusieurs avantages et qui permettent de différencier les personnages même s'ils sont de même classe.  Les règles de multiclassage ont été complètement revues.  Bref, beaucoup de choses ont changées entre la 2e et la 3e édition, beaucoup trop pour un simple message comme celui-ci.

Par contre, il y a moyen de s'organiser.  Entre autre, tu peux accéder au règles du système en consultant le SRD (System Reference Document).  C'est qu'avec la 3e édition, WoTC a créer un jdr libre, sur l'idée des logiciels libres comme Linux.  Le système D20, le moteur de base de DD3, a donc été publié et mis en circulation libre.  Tu peux consulter le document (en anglais) à cette adresse .

Pour ce qui est de la méthode de création des caractéristiques par points, ce n'est pas décrit dans le SRD.  Pour cela, tu vas devoir me contacter par courriel pour que je puisse te donner la table des coûts et t'expliquer comment ça marche.  Tu peux utiliser l'adresse suivante goudboutg @ globetrotter.net.  (Tu dois enlever les espaces dans l'adresse).

Guillaume


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 2, 2003)

Ca m'interesse de faire partie de cette experience aussi, si tu admets les non-francophones  .  Je n'ai jamais joué une campaigne en PbP.  Comment ca se fait?  Avec quelle regularité est-ce que la campagne se déroule?  

Il m'interesse de jouer le role d'un ensorceleur, si c'est possible.  Je donné un coup d'oeil sur ton manuel de campagne.  Il me semble d'etre très catholique en ambience.  (Et tres bien fait, par ailleurs!)  Meme si les sorts profanes sont considerés comme des dons de Dieu, je me demande quelle place l'ensorceleur aurait dans un tel monde.  

L'ensorceleur que j'imagine préfère les charmes et les illusions (bien sur qu'il connaitrait "fleche magique" [magic missile?] pour les occasions ou la subtilité ne fonctionne plus!)


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 2, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Ca m'interesse de faire partie de cette experience aussi, si tu admets les non-francophones  .  Je n'ai jamais joué une campaigne en PbP.  Comment ca se fait?  Avec quelle regularité est-ce que la campagne se déroule?*




Juste à lire ton message, je suis prêt à t'admettre dans le groupe.  Tu es capable d'écrire plus que trois mots en français, donc tu devrais être capable de participer à la partie. 

Pour le comment ça se fait une partie par forum (PbP), c'est plutôt simple.  En bref, les joueurs affichent leurs mouvements dans le forum et le MD répond en leur donnant le résultat de leurs actions, comme dans une partie sur table.  Le rythme est beaucoup plus lent, bien sûr, mais le PbP a l'avantage de permettre aux joueurs de bien réfléchir avant d'agir et de mettre plus de description dans leurs actions.  Si tu veux avoir quelques exemples, je te suggère d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans le forum  Playing the Game.  Il y a un FAQ en début de forum et ce n'est pas le choix de PbP qui manque !

Côté régularité, je vise que les joueurs affichent leurs mouvement au moins une fois au deux jours.  Je crois que c'est le strict minimum pour assurer une certaine cohérence et un rythme raisonnable à la campagne.



> *Il m'interesse de jouer le role d'un ensorceleur, si c'est possible.  Je donné un coup d'oeil sur ton manuel de campagne.  Il me semble d'etre très catholique en ambience.  (Et tres bien fait, par ailleurs!)  Meme si les sorts profanes sont considerés comme des dons de Dieu, je me demande quelle place l'ensorceleur aurait dans un tel monde.*





Effectivement, l'ambiance que je visais au départ était très catholique.  Je voulais un monde de campagne plus médiéval que fantastique.  J'ai été obligé de faire quelques concessions par ce que je n'avais pas le temps de développer le monde *et* les aventures.  Je puisais la majorité de mes aventures dans _Dungeon Magazine_ alors côté magie, il a fallu être un peu plus généreux.

La magie profane de ce monde demeure... profane.  Il est la position de l'Église que Avméa, le dieu unique à ses yeux, a créé la magie et que c'est l'individu qui corrompt son utilisation à des fins Bonnes ou Mauvaises.  Mais ce n'est pas la position de tous.  L'Église n'est pas monolithique.  Certains au sein de l'Église voit en la magie profane une corruption de Délénor et veulent que l'Église l'élimine (une chasse au sorcières, quoi).

Entre-temps, la majorité des magiciens sont formés à l'Université de Privas, dirigée et surveillée par l'Église.  C'est d'ailleurs la seule organisation qui a les moyens de financer une telle institution par les temps qui courent.

Pour ce qui est des ensorcelleurs, je n'ai jamais eu d'ensorcelleurs dans mon monde, faute d'intérêt je présume, alors je n'ai jamais eu vraiment à penser à leur place... À chaud, je pense que ça se résumerait ainsi, les éléments de l'Église qui incitent l'institution et la population à se méfier, voir éliminer la magie profane, se concentrent surtout sur les ensorcelleurs.  Les ensorcelleurs, avec leur sens inné de la magie profane, ne peuvent pas être contrôlés et ne sont pas obligés d'être formés à l'Université de Privas.

Bref, je vois l'ensorcelleur comme ayant une place habituelle dans ce monde, c'est-à-dire :
1.  il serait recherché (dans le sens de désiré) par les autorités séculaires pour sa puissance de feu et son pouvoir.
2.  il serait généralement accepté par la population et l'Église.  Par contre, les fondamentalistes religieux, les mouvements plus radicaux ainsi que certains éléments au sein de l'Inquisition auraient pour eux une haine farouche.
3.  Dans les villes et les métropoles, un ensorcelleur pourrait très bien vivre en paix sans trop de difficultés.  Par contre, s'il a le malheur de vivre dans un petit village éloigné où le prêtre du village est un de ces fondamentaliste dont je parlais plus haut, il risque d'avoir quelques... difficultés .



> *L'ensorceleur que j'imagine préfère les charmes et les illusions (bien sur qu'il connaitrait "fleche magique" [magic missile?] pour les occasions ou la subtilité ne fonctionne plus!) *




J'ai hâte de voir.  Ça risque d'être intéressant.  D'autant plus qu'avec une tension comme celle que je viens de décrire, la subtilité serait souvent de mise pour les ensorcelleurs. 

Au plaisir de voir un perso,

Guillaume

P.S. : En réponse à ta question, _magic missile_ a été traduit par _projectile magique_.  Tu peux me donner ta liste de sorts en anglais, j'ai les manuels en anglais et en français.  Je te donnerais par la suite la liste traduite, si tu veux.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 2, 2003)

*Lecture des autres PbP*

Je suis certain que certains d'entre-vous irons faire un tour dans la section Playing the Game pour jeter un coup d'oeil aux autres PbP.  Je vous demanderais d'éviter les deux campagnes suivantes :

*This is Bazaar: Dungeon Adventure* par ToddSchumacher

et

*Dungeon Adventure Path: Life's Bazaar* par Kajamba Lion

Elles utilisent les mêmes aventures que moi, alors....

Merci,

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 2, 2003)

J'ai eu des mots d'intention pour plusieurs personnages.  C'est pourquoi j'ai mis à jour la liste préliminaire.  Comme vous pourrez le constater, les places partent vite :

(1) Gue/Barb/Rôd/Pal — Wolvie (personnage à préciser)
(2) Ens/Mag — Urbannen (personnage à préciser)
(3) Dru/Prê — redsonja (personnage à préciser)
(4) Roub — Julie (Gnome)
(5) Atout 1 — ouvert
(6) Atout 2 — ouvert

Il y a également Dalshimus qui m'a dit qu'il voulait participer mais il ne m'a pas laissé d'idée de personnage.  S'il est dans les parrages, j'aimerais avoir des précisions.  Pour l'instant, je lui réserve la priorité de l'Atout 1 puisqu'il m'a contacté hier sur le site de la Fédération Française de Jeux de Rôle (FFJDR).

J'ai hâte de voir les personnages ! 

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Apr 2, 2003)

*YOUPI !!!!!!!!*

Enfin j'arrive à me connecter !!!!

Donc, voilà : moi aussi je suis bien tenté par l'aventure.

Pour le choix des persos, je pencherai plutôt pour un nain (est-ce grave docteur?).
Pour la classe, j'hésite encore entre guerrier (le groupe en manque cruellement, non?) ou un prêtre. Le barde me tente aussi (elfe, du coup), mais je crains qu'il ne soit trop fastidieux à jouer (ce sera ma première fois pour un barde).

En tout cas, puis-je dors-et-déjà réserver une chtite place comme atout1 ?

Et puis, faites moi part de vos suggestions pour le choix du perso. Après tout, c'est un travail d'équipe, non?


----------



## Gez (Apr 2, 2003)

J'ai bien envie d'essayer, pour voir. Après avoir feuilleté le PDF, je pense faire un druide. Peut-être multiclassé roublard (la règle pour les multiclassé premier niveau est dans le guide du maître).


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: YOUPI !!!!!!!!*



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *Enfin j'arrive à me connecter !!!!*




Bienvenu sur ENWorld ! Que tes visites soient longues, fructueuses et divertissantes.

*



			Pour le choix des persos, je pencherai plutôt pour un nain (est-ce grave docteur?).
Pour la classe, j'hésite encore entre guerrier (le groupe en manque cruellement, non?) ou un prêtre. Le barde me tente aussi (elfe, du coup), mais je crains qu'il ne soit trop fastidieux à jouer (ce sera ma première fois pour un barde).
		
Click to expand...


*
[voix de médecin]Pour le désire de jouer un nain, il est certain que vous souffrez de nainophilie, un maladie extrêmement grâve qui heureusement peut-être guéri grâce à une intervention musclée d'elfes, de gnomes, d'humains et de demi-orques le tout en présence de créatures maléfiques.  Ou on peut tout simplement se laisser aller à sa maladie et sombrer rapidement dans un cas pathologique de consommation de bière et d'admiration de pierres précieuses.  C'est selon le bon vouloir du patient. [/voix de médecin]

Pour ce qui est de la classe, le choix est totalement libre.  Je désirais avoir un moins un personnage de type guerrier et Wolvie m'a demandé de lui réserver une place de rôdeur.  J'ai donc un guerrier ce qui devrait déjà être une base.  Un deuxième serait bienvenu, tout comme un deuxième prêtre (le premier devrait être proposé par redsonja, quoique cela va peut-être changer après le présent message (voir plus loin).  Un barde serait certainement un atout intéressant.  Il est vrai que cela sort un peu de l'ordinaire et que cela va prendre un peu plus d'inspiration dans les réponses.  Bref, chaque option a son mérite.  Comme il n'y a pas de manque particulier, je te laisse le libre choix [je me répète, je crois... ].



> *En tout cas, puis-je dors-et-déjà réserver une chtite place comme atout1 ?*




Déjà fait.



> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *J'ai bien envie d'essayer, pour voir. Après avoir feuilleté le PDF, je pense faire un druide. Peut-être multiclassé roublard (la règle pour les multiclassé premier niveau est dans le guide du maître).*




C'est une règle que j'avais oublié.  Merci de me l'avoir rappelé.  Le druide est donc bienvenu tout comme le druide/roublard.

Donc suite à ce message la liste préliminaire des participants à l'air de ceci :

1) Gue/Barb/Rôd/Pal — Wolvie (personnage à préciser)
(2) Ens/Mag — Urbannen (personnage à préciser)
(3) Dru/Prê — redsonja (personnage à préciser)
(4) Roub — Julie (Gnome)
(5) Atout 1 — Dalshim (nain, classe à préciser)
(6) Atout 2 — Gez (Gnome Rou/Dru)

Je ne vais pas fermer l'appel de candidatures tant et aussi longtemps que je n'aurai pas vu les personnages.  Actuellement, je n'ai que celui de Julie que je vais afficher bientôt [elle l'avait préparé pour une autre campagne qui n'a pas décollé].


----------



## Gez (Apr 3, 2003)

Petite note, mes livres sont en anglais (parmi les raisons, il y a "moins cher", "plus tôt", "plus facile à utiliser avec d'autres supplément d20" et "désaccord sur certaines traductions", ce qui rejoint le point précédent). Donc, je ne connais pas toujours les traduction officielles de certaines choses. Je mettrais en _italique_ les termes en VO.

Alors nous disions...

28 points:

Force: 2 points (10)
Dextérité: 6 points (14)
Constitution: 2 points (10)
Intelligence: 4 points (12)
Sagesse: 10 points (16)
Charisma: 4 points (12)

Pour la race ? Gnome. (Avec mon avatar, il fallait s'en douter.)
Alignement NB, standard pour sa race, compatible avec la classe de druide.

Soit, au final, 
Force 8 (-1)
Dextérité 14 (+2)
Constitution 12 (+1)
Intelligence 12 (+1)
Sagesse 16 (+3)
Charisme 12 (+1)

Comme je préfère les compétences aux points de vie, je prend Roublard comme classe primaire.

Ce qui nous fait 
36 points de compétence
7 points de vie (max d6 + Con 1)
Bonus d'attaque de base +0 (mêlée -1, distance +2)
Réflexe +3 (base 1 + Dex 2)
Vigueur +1 (base 0 + Con 1)
Volonté +3 (base 0 + Sag 3)

Pas encore d'attaque sournoise ni de _nature sense_, mais 7 sorts par jour (2 de niveau 0, et 1 +1 (bonus de Sagesse) de niveau 1, et enfin les trois _cantrips_ des gnomes, _dancing lights_, _ghost sound_, et _prestidigitation_, une fois par jour chacun).

Compétences:
_Alchemy (cross-class)_: 2 degrès (4 points), total *5* (+1 Int, +2 racial)
_Bluff_: 4 degrès, total *5* (+1 Cha)
_Decipher Script_: 4 degrès, total *5* (+1 Int)
_Hide_: 4 degrès, total  *10* (+2 Dex, +4 taille)
_Listen_: 4 degrès, total *9* (+3 Sag, +2 racial)
_Move Silently_: 4 degrès, total *6* (+2 Dex)
_Search_: 4 degrès, total *5* (+1 Int)
_Tumble_: 4 degrès, total *6* (+2 Dex)
_Use Magic Device_: 4 degrès, total *5* (+1 Cha)

Don: _Animal Defiance_ (Masters of the Wild). 4 fois par jour, possibilité de repousser des animaux. Pas forcément utile en ville -- mais on sait jamais, avec les chiens errants ou les pitbulls des caïds... En plus, ça permet d'éloigner ces saletés d'étourneaux. C'est que c'est terribles, ces bestioles, ça se regroupe en nuage de plusieurs centaines, voire milliers, lors de leurs escales migratrices, et en dessous, le passage est condamné, à moins d'avoir un parapluie. Chaque automne, au soir et au matin, l'entrée du square en face de la gare est ainsi soumise à un bombardement massif de fientes. C'est impressionant.

Langages: Gnome, Commun, Druidique (automatique), langage bonus (Int 12): Draconique.

Comme compagnon animal, un bon _gros_ renard. Ci-joint les stats officielle du renard (et de sa version améliorée) parues dans Dragon 291. Il est un peu gros (moi, le renard, du moins le renard européen, je le mettrais dans la même catégorie de taille que le chat, mais bon), et je trouve ses stats un peu exagérés -- force 11 ?. D'un autre côté, pour un chien de même taille, ils mettent force 13...  

Edition: Poids remis à jour avec conversion approx de 1 livre=500 grammes plutôt que 1 livre = 450 grammes. Tout est 1,1111111... fois plus lourd...

Equipement (150 PO):
Encombrement (perso): léger 19,5 livres (9,75 kg); moyen 39,75 (19,875 kg); lourd 60 (30 kg).
Encombrement (renard): léger 38 livres (19 kg); moyen 76 (38 kg), lourd 115 (57,5 kg).

Porté sur soi:

Vêtements de voyageur (petite taille), 1 PO (625 grammes)
Dague, 1 PO (500 g)
Serpe, 6 PO (1kg 500 -- ça me parait beaucoup, mais bon)
Armure de cuir (CA +2), 10 PO (3kg 750)
Petit bouclier de bois (CA +1), 13 PO (1kg 250)
Gui et houx, gratos (rien)
Poids total: 7kg 625g

Porté par le renard:

Bât de charge, 5 PO (7kg 500)
Chope, 2 PC (500 g)
Outre 2L, 1 PO (2 kg)
Couverture (petite), 5 PA (375 g)
Matelas de camp (petit), 1 PA (625 g)
Lanterne (oeil de beuf), 12 PO (1kg 500)
Flacon d'huile pour lanterne (1 pinte), 1 PA (500 g)
Kit de soin, 50 PO (500 g)
Vêtements de voyageur (petite taille, rechange), 1 PO (625 grammes)
Vêtements chaud (petite taille), 8 PO (875 g)
Savon (1 livre), 5 PA (500 g)
Poids total: 15 kg 500 g (arrondis sup).

En tout, cela fait 109,22 PO. Il reste donc 40 PO, 7 PA et 8 PC.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 3, 2003)

*plus que deux choix*

Vu qu'il devrait déjà y avoir deux healer, mon choix oscille maintenant entre guerrier (pour plus tard protecteur nain), ou barde. 

Si la future équipe pouvait donner son avis. A noter qu'à moins d'un plébiscte quasi-unanime, je pense que ce sera plutôt le guerrier, parce que sinon, ça risque de mal se passer si les personnes rencontrées ne possède pas le tact et la maitrise de soi des classiques gentils-hommes ...  

Dans tout les cas, je prépare les deux persos au cas ou.


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2003)

*RE: plus que deux choix*

Bonjour Dalshim,

Bienvenu dans l'équipe. Je ne serai peut-être pas d'une grande aide, mais voici ce que je pense : je crois qu'un barde ferait une addition intéressante et originale au groupe. Par contre, le barde est plus exigeant à jouer et nous avons déjà deux roublards et deux lanceurs de sorts. Un guerrier pourraît être plus "utile" lors de combats corps-à-corps et équilibrerait plus le groupe. Une troisième option est de multiclasser. Je ne connais pas les règles de multi-classage au premier niveau, mais il pourrait être intéressant d'avoir un guerrier / barde . Un nain guerrier/barde, original  ! La décision ultime te reviens, puisque c'est ton personnage, mais voilà ce que j'en pense.

À bientôt.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 3, 2003)

*création*

Je suis en train de préparer mon rodeur (surement un elfe) et j'ai vu celui de Gez. Je me demandais si vous attendiez autant de précision dans les carac et les possessions des perso. J'etais parti pour faire cette partie moins précisement que Gez mais accentuer le cote background.
Voila je voulais avoir votre avis sur ce point. Merci.

Pablo


----------



## Gez (Apr 3, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *Un nain guerrier/barde, original  !*




Tant qu'il ne lui arrive pas les même misères qu'a Kernos dans notre campagne sur table dans les Royaumes... Le 8 Uktar 1371, ce fier Nain, qui, il y a peu, brisait encore le coeur des belles naines à Dagger Falls, après son décès tragique en combattant une wyverne, est revenu à la vie... en tant que jeune elfette.



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *Je suis en train de préparer mon rodeur (surement un elfe) et j'ai vu celui de Gez. Je me demandais si vous attendiez autant de précision dans les carac et les possessions des perso. J'etais parti pour faire cette partie moins précisement que Gez mais accentuer le cote background.*




Je comptais m'atteler au background après être sûr que la partie technique soit acceptée... D'autant que s'il y a certaines restrictions/obligations/recommendations à faire sur le background approprié à un tel personnage, je préfère les entendre avant de travailler dessus et de partir dans une direction incompatible.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Petite note, mes livres sont en anglais (parmi les raisons, il y a "moins cher", "plus tôt", "plus facile à utiliser avec d'autres supplément d20" et "désaccord sur certaines traductions", ce qui rejoint le point précédent). Donc, je ne connais pas toujours les traduction officielles de certaines choses. Je mettrais en italique les termes en VO.*




Pas de problème.  J'ai pendant longtemps eu les livres seulement en anglais.  Comme je possède les deux, je pourrais toujours te refiler les traductions des termes lorsque nécessaire.  En autant que tous comprennent ce qui se passe...



> *Pour la race ? Gnome. (Avec mon avatar, il fallait s'en douter.)
> Alignement NB, standard pour sa race, compatible avec la classe de druide.*




Effectivement, je m'en doutais.  [voix d'Obélix]Chic chic chic ! Des gnomes[/voix d'Obélix]



> *Comme je préfère les compétences aux points de vie, je prend Roublard comme classe primaire.*




Noté.



> *Pas encore d'attaque sournoise ni de nature sense, mais 7 sorts par jour (2 de niveau 0, et 1 +1 (bonus de Sagesse) de niveau 1, et enfin les trois cantrips des gnomes, dancing lights, ghost sound, et prestidigitation, une fois par jour chacun).
> 
> Compétences:
> Alchemy (cross-class): 2 degrès (4 points), total 5 (+1 Int, +2 racial)
> ...




Pas de probléme à priori.  Voici la traduction officielle des termes si cela intéresse quelqu'un :

*_nature sense_ = instinct naturel
*_cantrips_ = tours de magie
*_dancing lights_ = _lumières dansantes_
*_ghost sounds_ = _son imaginaire_
*_Alchemy_ = Alchimie
*_Bluff_ = Bluff
*_Decipher Script_ = Decryptage
*_Hidre_ = Discrétion
*_Listen_ = Perception auditive
*_Move Silently_ = Déplacement silencieux
*_Search_ = Fouille
*_Tumble_ = Acrobatie
*_Use Magic Device_ = Utilisation d'objet magique



> *Don: Animal Defiance (Masters of the Wild)...*




Accepté.  Je n'ai pas la traduction officiel de ce don.



> *Langages: Gnome, Commun, Druidique (automatique), langage bonus (Int 12): Draconique.*




Parfais, sauf pour une chose : remplacer le commun par le Devinois, la langue du pays.



> *Comme compagnon animal, un bon gros renard. Ci-joint les stats officielle du renard (et de sa version améliorée) parues dans Dragon 291. Il est un peu gros (moi, le renard, du moins le renard européen, je le mettrais dans la même catégorie de taille que le chat, mais bon), et je trouve ses stats un peu exagérés -- force 11 ?. D'un autre côté, pour un chien de même taille, ils mettent force 13...  *




Question taille, ça dépend de l'espèce et de son origine géographique.  En Amérique du Nord, nous comptons cinq espèces de renard.  Le plus connus, le renard roux (utilisé dans l'illustration que tu as joint), a les caractéristiques suivantes :



> *RENARD ROUX*_ Vulpes vulpes_
> Tête et corps 55-65 cm; queue 35-40 cm; 4-7 kg.  Semblable à un petit chien; habituellement _jaune rougeâtre_, plus foncé sur le dos; ventre blanc; _queue touffue_ mêlée de poils noirs, _à bout blanc_; pattes et pieds _noirs_.  Variations dans la couleur : variété croisée : croix foncée partant des épaules vers le milieu du dos; variété argenté : poils noirs à pointe blanche et bout de la queue blanc; intrmédiaires.  42 dents.  8 mamelles.
> *Habitat :* préfère un mélange de forêt et de terrain découvert.
> *Moeurs :* actif surtout la nuit, au petit matin et avant la nuit; souvent actif le jour.  Se nourrit des proies disponibles, des insectes aux lièvres, et complète son régime par des baies et d'autre fruits; enfouit souvent des lapins, souris ou autre proies le long de ses sentiers, surtout lorsqu'il y a de la neige.  Le mâle nourrit la femelle pour quelques jours après la mise bas; plus tard, les deux parents nourrissent les petits; aménage habituellement plus d'un terrier de façon à changer les petits de place rapidement en cas de danger; creuse habituellement son terrier sur les pentes à sol poreux.  Domaine vital de 250-500 ha, mais peut se déplacer très loin, surtout en hiver.  Un individu a été retrouvé à 200 km de son terrier natal.  Le couple semble uni pour l'année.
> ...




Donc, c'est définitivement plus gros qu'un chat.  Par contre, le renard nain (_Vulpes marcotis_) s'approche plus de cette taille.  Pour ce qui est de la force, pour avoir manipulé des animaux sauvages, je peux t'assurer que la force de ses petites bestioles est toujours surprenante.



> *Equipement (150 PO):
> ...
> *




Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec l'équipement que tu as choisi.  Par contre, la traduction des poids n'est pas précise.  En fait, les traducteurs ont choisi de conserver une conversion des poids très simple (pour ne pas dire simpliste).  Donc dans la version francophone de D&D 3e édition, 2 lb. = 1 kg.  Ceci devrait augmenter légèrement ton encombrement.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: création*



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *Je suis en train de préparer mon rodeur (surement un elfe) et j'ai vu celui de Gez. Je me demandais si vous attendiez autant de précision dans les carac et les possessions des perso. J'etais parti pour faire cette partie moins précisement que Gez mais accentuer le cote background.
> Voila je voulais avoir votre avis sur ce point. Merci.
> 
> Pablo *




Pour que je puisse bien juger le tout, j'ai besoin d'une description des caractéristiques et de l'équipement des personnages.  Cela peut prendre une forme très détaillée comme dans le cas du perso de Gez, ou une forme plus simplifiée comme un «stats block» comme on les retrouve dans les magazines et les aventures publiées.  En voici un exemple tiré d'une autre campagne de jeu par forum sur ENWorld, Les Deux Soeurs :

*Dorin Ferdelance :* nain (m) Rou2/Ens1; FP3; humanoïde de taille M (nain); DV 2d6 + 1d4; pv 15; Init +2 (Dex); VD 6,5 m; CA 12; Att gourdin (+2 corps à corps/1d6+1/critique x2), masse d’arme légère (+2 corps à corps/1d8+1/x2), arc court (+3 distance/1d6+1/x3); AS sorts; AL NB; JS Réf +5, Vig +0, Vol +2; For 13, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Sag 7, Cha 15.
_Langues :_ Devinois, Géant, Nain.
_Compétences et dons :_ Alchimie +5, Artisanat (joaillerie) +3, Connaissance des sorts +2, Contrefaçon +6, Crochetage +5, Décryptage +6, Déplacement silencieux +2, Discrétion +3, Escalade +6, Estimation +3, Fouille +6, Intimidation +7, Perception auditive +3, Profession (cuisinier) +0, Saut +3, Sens de l’orientation +3, Sens de la nature +0, Vol à la tir +7; Pistage, Volonté de fer.
_Sorts d’ensorceleur connus_ (5/4)_ :_ 0 : _lumières dansantes, manipulation à distance, prestidigitation, sons imaginaires_; 1er : _identification, projectile magique_.
_Possessions matérielles :_ gourdin, masse d’arme légère, arc court composite (For +1), 33 flèches, sac à dos (contient : corde de soie 15 m, paillasse, 1 _potion de soins légers _), _collier à boules de feu (I)_, 9 pp, 11 po, 42 pa, 1 quartz rose (40 po), 1 malachite (11 po).
_Historique :_ Né au sein du famille pauvre des région montagneuses d'Erdeven, Dorin s'est rapidement intéressé à la prospection et la joaillerie y voyant là une façon de devenir riche rapidement.  Par contre, dans sa jeunesse, sa cupidité lui à rapporté plusieurs ennuis, la perte de main clients et une très mauvaise réputation dans son village natal.  Forcé de quitter les lieux, suite à un malentendus assures-t-il, il s'est joint à un groupe de prospecteur qui allait explorer les vallées dans la région de Malmort.  Malheureusement, ses compagnons ont été embusqués par une bande de gobelins.  Tombé par hasards sur les soeurs Varingaud, alors qu'elles avaient pour mision d'aller faire le ménage dans un vieux fortin en ruine infesté de gobelins, il s'est joint à eux pour d'abord pour assouvir sa vengeance.  Ensuite, dans l'espoir de trouver un peu de butin.  Il suit les soeurs Varingaud intrigué par leur péripéties et par leur histoire.  Sait-on jamais, on chantera peut-être son nom dans les années à venir...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je comptais m'atteler au background après être sûr que la partie technique soit acceptée... D'autant que s'il y a certaines restrictions/obligations/recommendations à faire sur le background approprié à un tel personnage, je préfère les entendre avant de travailler dessus et de partir dans une direction incompatible. *




Voici quelques points à considérer :


Tu auras peut-être remarqué dans le manuel de campagne que les gnomes ne sont pas mentionnés dans la table des proportions des races.  C'est parce que les communautés gnome sont extrêmement rares.  C'est un phénomène récent (eg. moins de 200 ans).  Il y en a certes eu dans le passé, mais les communautés se sont désagrégées et elles ont disparues.  Plusieurs rumeurs, les plus folles les unes que les autres, courent sur la raison de ces disparitions : vengeance divine, migration/déportation, maladie, etc.
Cela ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a plus de gnomes sur Erdeven, ni même dans le monde.  Seulement, la démentellement rapide des communautés a eu pour effet de déraciner les gnomes.  La plupart d'entre-eux sont devenus errants, regroupés par petits clans familiaux.  Les gnomes sont un peu les gitans ou les romanichels d'Erdeven : d'éternels nomades bout-en-train dont la population se méfie mais qui les apprécient toujours lors des foires, des fêtes, etc.  En autant que quelqu'un garde un oeil sur sa bourse et ses animaux...
Cela ne signifie pas non plus que les gnomes sont exclusivement nomades.  Quelques-uns se sont établis dans les villes et les villages.  Ce sont généralements des gens solitaires, mal vu des gnomes nomades.  Certains iraient même jusqu'à les traîter de vieille pierres pour signifier leur sédentarité, insulte suprème s'il en est une pour un gnome.

Voilà pour les gnomes.  S'il y a quelque chose qui cloche, faites-m'en part.

Côté backgroud, j'aurai besoin de savoir un peu d'où vous venez, qu'est-ce qui motive votre personnage à poursuivre la carrière qu'il a choisi et pourquoi votre personnage se trouverait-il à Chaudière, la ville où se déroule l'aventure, par une journée pluvieuse et froide d'automne.

Pour le reste, je lirais et je vous ferais part de mes commentaires.

Bonne écriture,


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 4, 2003)

Salut, Guillaume!

J'ai travaillé sur mon personnage.  J'ai lu que dans ta campagen, les ensorceleurs n'ont pas de place fixte.  J'ai essayé de trouver une origine pour la découverte et le développement des pouvoirs du personnage.  A voir:  

Le jeune ensorceleur, qui s'appelle Altran, vient d'une famille humaine de la petite nobilité.  Comme le benjamin de trois fils, il était destiné pour l'église.  Pourtant, pendant enfant, il a eu l'expérience très rare d'être pris en amitié par un membre des peuples féeriques: une pixie (tr?).  Au long de cette amitié, le jeune Altran découvrait qu'il pouvait reproduire les lumières dansantes de sa petite copine.  D'une façon qu'il ne pouvait pas expliquer, il savait déjà des mots and des gestes qui pouvaient faire apparaître les jolies lumières.  La pixie le présentait à d'autres peuples féeriques aussi, de qui l'enfant trouvait l'inspiration pour d'autres sorts.  Après un temps, la pixie ne venait plus voir l'enfant grandissant.  Altran guardait secret la connaissance de ses sorts.  A parvenir à sa majorité, Altran fuit à la ville chercher son destin au lieu d'entrer à l'église.  

Altran, Ensorceleur Humain 1
Force 10 (2 pts)
Dextérité 14 (6 pts)
Constituiton 10 (2 pts)
Intelligence 12 (4 pts)
Sagesse 12 (4 pts)
Charisme 16 (10 pts)  

Compétences: (Pardon si je ne traduis pas correctement)
Connaissance (arcana) 1 (+2)
Connaissance (religion) 1 (+2)
Nager 1 (+1)
Monter à cheval 1 (+3)
Connaissance (royauté et nobilité) 1 (+2)
Interprétation 2 (mélodie, danse) (+5)
Langue (sylvanien) 2  
Langues: Devenois, Latin?? (ce qui soit la langue de l'église, ou une autre langue qui convient)  Je préférerais choisir sylvanien comme ma langue additionelle gratis, mais normalement les ensorceleurs n'ont pas le droit.    

Dons:
1. Esquivage (??) (Dodge)
2. Pour le deuxième don, je propose Spellcasting Prodigy (Prodige de sortilège?) du manuel de la campagne Royaumes Oubliés.  Mon idée est que ce prodige a attiré l'attention de la pixie.  Si ce n'est pas possible, je choisirai le deuxième don plus tard.  

Animal familier: serpent.  Donne le don de Vigilance(?) (Alertness)

Sorts connus:
Niveau 0: lumières dansantes, son imaginaire, étourdissement, main du magicien (dancing lights, ghost sound, daze, mage hand).  
Niveau 1: charmer personne, projectile magique (charm person, magic missile).

Pour équipement, je n'ai pas encore décidé.  Au lit, j'ai sommeil!


----------



## dalshim (Apr 4, 2003)

*Ok, je me suis décidé ...*

Je crois que je vais opter pour un personnage assez atypique, mais somme toute très cohérent : 
un guerrier/barde nain.

Et non, ce n'est pas une plaisanterie. Bien sur, ce ne sera pas le barde précieux, volage et charmeur. 

Ce sera plutôt le style viking, chantant pour encourager ses compagnons aux combats, pour déstabiliser ses adversaires. Le background suivra, mais je préfère le peaufiner.

Par contre, je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux pour arriver à équilibrer les carac.

Je pense que la feuille sera posté dans l'après-midi ou ce soir.

Donc, patience...

Mais j'attends dors et déjà vos commentaires


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Ok, je me suis décidé ...*



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *Je crois que je vais opter pour un personnage assez atypique, mais somme toute très cohérent :
> un guerrier/barde nain.
> 
> ...
> ...




Ce sera intéressant.  J'ai hâte de voir le tout.  Je l'imagine déjà en train de chanter pendant que j'essaie de... Non il est trop tôt pour parler de ça [/sourire diabolique]  Sérieusement, je suis vraiment intéressé.



> *Par contre, je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux pour arriver à équilibrer les carac.*




Voici une proposition de combinaison de stats, incluant les bonus de race :

FOR 15 (8 pts/+2), DEX 12 (4 pts/+1), CON 10 (0 pts/+0), INT 12 (4 pts/+1), SAG 10 (2 pts/+0), CHA 14 (10 pts/+2)

J'espère que ça aide,

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 4, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Parfais, sauf pour une chose : remplacer le commun par le Devinois, la langue du pays.*




Cela coule de source.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Question taille, ça dépend de l'espèce et de son origine géographique.  En Amérique du Nord, nous comptons cinq espèces de renard.  Le plus connus, le renard roux (utilisé dans l'illustration que tu as joint), a les caractéristiques suivantes :*




Sympa le petit article. C'est une encyclopédie informatique, ou tu t'es fatigué à copier à la main ?




			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec l'équipement que tu as choisi.  Par contre, la traduction des poids n'est pas précise.  En fait, les traducteurs ont choisi de conserver une conversion des poids très simple (pour ne pas dire simpliste).  Donc dans la version francophone de D&D 3e édition, 2 lb. = 1 kg.  Ceci devrait augmenter légèrement ton encombrement. *




Comment ? Ils n'ont pas utilisé la très précise et officielle conversion 1 lb. =  0,453592 kg ? 

Ahlala... Tout va à veau-l'eau. Plus sérieusement, s'ils ont converti les livres de l'équipement au tarif 1 lb. = 500 g, c'est valable aussi pour l'encombrement maximum... En fait, je vais même y gagner un peu, puisque j'avais pris une gourde de 2 litres au lieu de 4 livres. Soit une économie de 185 grammes ! 

J'éditerais mon commentaire plus haut pour changer les valeurs.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Voici quelques points à considérer :
> 
> 
> Tu auras peut-être remarqué dans le manuel de campagne que les gnomes ne sont pas mentionnés dans la table des proportions des races.  C'est parce que les communautés gnome sont extrêmement rares.  C'est un phénomène récent (eg. moins de 200 ans).  Il y en a certes eu dans le passé, mais les communautés se sont désagrégées et elles ont disparues.  Plusieurs rumeurs, les plus folles les unes que les autres, courent sur la raison de ces disparitions : vengeance divine, migration/déportation, maladie, etc.
> ...




Marrant, le coup des manouches, je le fais plutôt avec les halfélins. Mes gnomes ont tendance à être des érudits et/ou des mystiques. C'est assez instructif, je pense tenir une idée. Je posterais le background finalisé bientôt.



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *Je crois que je vais opter pour un personnage assez atypique, mais somme toute très cohérent :
> un guerrier/barde nain.
> 
> Et non, ce n'est pas une plaisanterie. Bien sur, ce ne sera pas le barde précieux, volage et charmeur.
> ...




Thorgal le nain ! C'est tout à fait possible, comme l'a démontré Kernos dans le _conte-rendu_ cité plus haut. Un conseil, toutefois, évite de te contenter de 8 en Constit (boosté à 10 grâce au bonus des nains), c'est ce qui a perdu Kernos. Ou alors, si tu vois une wyverne, fuit et cache-toi ! (Terrible, le poison de wyverne. Le plus drôle, c'est qu'à la partie suivante, le même joueur, dans une autre campagne, a failli perdre un autre perso pour la même raison, perte de Constit en effet secondaire à la fin du combat, avec plein de points de vie en moins.)


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Salut, Guillaume!
> 
> J'ai travaillé sur mon personnage.  J'ai lu que dans ta campagen, les ensorceleurs n'ont pas de place fixte.  J'ai essayé de trouver une origine pour la découverte et le développement des pouvoirs du personnage.  A voir:  *




J'ai bien aimé ce que j'ai lu.  J'y ajouterais peut-être quelques éléments.  Voici ce que je te propose [modifications en caractères *gras et italique*:

*Altran de Fossembault :* humain (m) Ens 1; humanoïde de taille M (humain); pv 4; Init +2 (Dex); VD 10 m; CA 12; Att à déterminer; AS sorts; AL _*NB*_; JS Réf +2, Vig +0, Vol +3; For 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Sag 12, Cha 16.
_Langues :_ Céleste, Devinois, Sylvestre.
_Compétences et dons :_ Connaissance (mystères) +2, Connaissance (religion) +2, Connaissance (noblesse et royauté) +2, Équitation +3, Natation +1, Représentation (danse, mélodie) +5; Esquive, _*2e don à déterminer*_, Vigilance.
_Sorts connus_ (4/2) _:_ 0 : _hébétement, lumières dansantes, manipulation à distance, son imaginaire_; 1er : _charme personne, projectile magique_.
_Possessions matérielles : _à déterminer.
_Historique :_ *Altran de Fossembault est le troisième fils d’un petit baron provincial.  Le baron de Fossembault n’étant pas maître de terres riches et giboyeuse, il avait destiné son benjamin à la prêtrise, décision qu’abhorrait le principal intéressé.  Maintes fois pendant son enfance Altran avait fait l’école buissonnière évitant soigneusement les enseignements du chapelin.  Au cours d’une de ses expéditions secrète dans les bois environnants, il a été surpris par un tour joué par Liabelle, une pixie particulièrement espiègle.  Celle-ci fut impressionné par la bonne humeur et le sens de l’humour d’Altran.  Ils formèrent une amitié solide.  C’est grâce à celle-ci que le jeune garçon découvrit ses talents cachés pour ce que le chapelin, un frère grégorien, aurait appelé «de la sorcellerie».  Grâce aux bons conseils de Liabelle et de ses compagnons, Altran apprit a maîtriser les énergies magiques qui coulaient dans ses veines.  Le déclenchement de la guerre civile qui fait présentement rage dans les contrés d’Erdeven allait cependant bouleverser la vie d’Altran.  L’Église étant le dernier bastion de paix et de tranquillité dans le pays, le baron de Fossembault prit la décision d’envoyer son jeune fils dans un monastère pour qu’il complète son éducation ecclésiastique. Prévenu de la décision de son père par ses amis pixies, Altran fuit dans la nuit, préférant aller chercher son destin sur les routes et dans les villes plutôt qu’au sein d’une communauté religieuse.*

*Crista, petite couleuvre familier de Altran :* FP 1/3; créature magique très petit; DV spécial; pv 2; Init +3 (Dex); VD 4,5 m, escalade 4.5 m, nage 4,5 m; CA 18; Att morsure (+5 corps à corps/0); Esp/All 75 cm x 75cm/0; AS venin; Part esquive surnaturelle, lien télépathique, odorat, transfert d’effet magique, vigilance; AL N; JS Réf +5, Vig +2, Vol +1; For 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 6, Sag 12, Cha 2.



> *. Pour le deuxième don, je propose Spellcasting Prodigy (Prodige de sortilège?) du manuel de la campagne Royaumes Oubliés. Mon idée est que ce prodige a attiré l'attention de la pixie. Si ce n'est pas possible, je choisirai le deuxième don plus tard.*




Je n'ai pas accès au manuel de campagne des Royaumes Oubliés.  Étant que je ne peux pas le consulter, je ne peux pas permettre l'utilisation de ce don.  Désolé.  À moins que tu puisses me faire parvenir une image du texte du don, comme ce qu'à fait Gez pour le renard...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sympa le petit article. C'est une encyclopédie informatique, ou tu t'es fatigué à copier à la main ?
> *




C'est que je suis dédié à mes joueurs, moi monsieur !   J'ai effectivement copié cela à la main.  J'ai encore le guide d'identification sous la main.  T'en veux encore ?



> *
> Marrant, le coup des manouches, je le fais plutôt avec les halfélins. Mes gnomes ont tendance à être des érudits et/ou des mystiques. C'est assez instructif, je pense tenir une idée. Je posterais le background finalisé bientôt.
> *





C'est effectivement classique pour les halfelins.  Mais l'idée m'est venue après la lecture du monde de campagne des Archipels (où les halfelins sont des errants) et la lecture de la première aventure (où l'historique gnome est particulier).  Comme je n'avais pas de gnome encore en jeu, j'ai décider de combiner le tout et voilà le résultat.  On verra ce que ça donnera.



> *Thorgal le nain ! C'est tout à fait possible, comme l'a démontré Kernos dans le conte-rendu cité plus haut. Un conseil, toutefois, évite de te contenter de 8 en Constit (boosté à 10 grâce au bonus des nains), c'est ce qui a perdu Kernos. Ou alors, si tu vois une wyverne, fuit et cache-toi ! (Terrible, le poison de wyverne. Le plus drôle, c'est qu'à la partie suivante, le même joueur, dans une autre campagne, a failli perdre un autre perso pour la même raison, perte de Constit en effet secondaire à la fin du combat, avec plein de points de vie en moins.) *




Hé ! Ça va exactement à l'encontre de ce que je lui ai proposé ! Hmm....


----------



## Gez (Apr 5, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *C'est que je suis dédié à mes joueurs, moi monsieur !   J'ai effectivement copié cela à la main.  J'ai encore le guide d'identification sous la main.  T'en veux encore ?*




Non merci, soyons raisonnable.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Hé ! Ça va exactement à l'encontre de ce que je lui ai proposé ! Hmm....  *




Et maintenant, Kernos, réincarné en elfe, pour la plus grande hilarité du reste de l'équipe, a 6 en Constit ! Résultat ? Un guerrier, enfin, une guerrière, maintenant, spécialisée en mêlée mais qui est trop fragile pour ça...

Ah, sinon, Spellcasting Prodigy, je peux donner les carac du feat, j'ai les RO. De mémoire, c'est ça:

Spellcasting Prodigy
Vous êtes né pour faire de la magie, yowza!
Bénéfice: Choisissez une classe de lanceur de sort. Pour cette classe, votre caractéristique primaire de lancement de sort est considérée de deux points supérieure à son score normal. Cela affecte le degré de difficulté pour les jets de sauvegardes contre ces sorts, et le nombre de lancement de sorts bonus par jour.
Spécial: Ne peux être pris qu'au premier niveau. 

Note: Il est possible de prendre ce don pour une classe dans laquelle le personnage n'a pour le moment aucun niveau (il trouvera sa voie plus tard).

Donc avec ce don, Altran serait considéré comme ayant 18, plutôt que 16, pour tout ce qui concerne le lancement de sort en tant qu'ensorceleur (s'il a l'idée bizarre de se multiclasser en barde, prêtre, ou que-sais-je, il n'aura pas ce bonus pour ces autres classes). C'est relativement puissant lorsqu'utilisé par un généraliste (ayant des sorts de toutes les écoles), car ça fait une difficulté plus élevée d'un point pour tout les sorts (un spécialiste -- se concentrant sur une école de magie, par exemple évocation pour faire le classique ensorceleur-batterie-laser) gagnera plus avec _Spell Focus_ dans ladite école. Il y a aussi le fait que l'on gagne un sort bonus (dans son cas, quand il pourra lancer des sorts niveau 4); mais c'est surtout visible quand on part d'un 18 (2 sorts bonus dès le niveau 1).


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2003)

Voici une copie de mon personnage.  Il manque l'historique, mais cela viendra.

*Imay Boischatel :* gnome (f), Rou 1; humanoïde de taille petite (gnome); DV 1d6; pv 7; Init +6 (Dex, Science de l’initiative); VD 4,5 m; CA 16; Att épée courte (+1 corps à corps/1d6/critique 19-20/x2), dague (+1 corps à corps/1d4/critique 19-20/x2), arbalète légère (+3 à distance/1d8/ critique 19-20/x2) ou dague (+3 à distance/1d4/critique 19-20/x2); AS attaque sournoise (+1d6), bonus raciaux de gnome; Part caractéristiques raciales de gnome; AL CB; JS Réf +4, Vig +1, Vol +1; For 11; Dex 15; Con 12; Int 14; Sag 13; Cha 10.
_Compétences et dons :_ Acrobaties +3, Alchimie +6, Crochetage +6, Déplacement silencieux +3, Désamorçage/sabotage +6, Détection +5, Discrétion +7, Fouille +4, Lecture sur les lèvres +6, Utilisation d’objets magiques +2,Vol à la tire +3; Science de l’initiative.
_Possessions :_ Arbalète légère, Armure de cuir clouté, Carreaux d’arbalète (20), Corde de soie (15 m), Dague, Épée courte, Grappin, Huile (2 flasques), Lanterne à capote, Outils de cambrioleur, Outre, Paillasse, Pierre à aiguiser, Rations de survie (2 jours), Sac à dos, Sac, Sacoche de ceinture, Silex et amorce, Tenue d’explorateur.  1 po, 5 pa, 8 pc. Encombrement total :24,3 kg.
_Sorts connus _(racial)_: lumières dansante, prestidigitation, son imaginaire._
_Historique :_ à venir.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> Ah, sinon, Spellcasting Prodigy, je peux donner les carac du feat, j'ai les RO. De mémoire, c'est ça:
> 
> Spellcasting Prodigy
> ...




Merci Gez, c'est intéressant et cela caderait bien avec le personnage d'Altran. Je suis tenté de le permettre.  Par contre, avant de le faire, j'aimerai tout de même voir le texte original si possible.  Que voulez-vous, déformation professionnelle


----------



## Gez (Apr 5, 2003)

*Historique*

Naline "Yeux-de-soleil", clan Silvwid

Naline est la deuxième fille du druide Guertin, le chef d'une petite communauté de gnomes, et de la magicienne Sylne. Petite et menue (95 cm pour 20 kg), Naline a toujours eu un comportement timide, discret et prudent. Craintive et peu sûre d'elle-même, Naline doute de pouvoir devenir une druidesse sage et puissante, comme le sont pratiquement tout le reste de sa famille (à ses yeux au moins). 
Pour la guérir de sa timidité et lui donner de l'assurance, Guertin lui a confié une mission importante, dont l'avenir de son peuple dépendra peut-être -- à moins qu'il ne s'agisse que d'un prétexte. Accompagnée par sa renarde Mitaine, Naline doit tout simplement se rendre dans différents lieux qui respirent la prospérité et la fertilité, pour y laisser un charme (un petit collier gris-gris façonné pour l'occasion par ses parents, de corde nouées, de plumes et d'écorce de chêne, chargé de symboles et de runes liés à la magie sympathique) s'imprégner des auras positives des lieux visités. 
"Soit discrète, soit prudente, soit rusée et avisée dans tes choix, ma petite; je compte sur toi car je sais que tu y arriveras. A bientôt, mon enfant, et que la fortune te sourisse!"
Sur ces adieux et ces encouragement, Naline parti vers les cités bruyantes et animées, si désagréables face à l'harmonie simple de la nature; mais si florissantes et efficaces...

Naline a la peau beige, des cheveux blonds, des grands yeux aux prunelles jaune brillant. Les autres gnomes, qui ont toujours un odorat très fin, trouvent qu'elle sent le citron.

Mitaine est une grande renarde rousse que Naline s'emploie à tenir propre (car un renard, ça renarde) et lave souvent. Un animal gentil et affectueux, mais tout aussi craintif que sa maîtresse.

Si possible, quand elle aura le niveau, Naline utilisera le rituel décrit dans Masters of the Wild pour la faire progresser. 2 points de vie, c'est vraiment pas assez.




----------------
Sinon, le feat:

*Spellcasting Prodigy* [General]
You have an exceptional gift for magic.
*Benefit:* For the purpose of determining bonus spells and saving throw DCs of spells you cast, treat your primary spellcasting ability score (Charisma for bards and sorcerers, Wisdom for divine spellcasters, Intelligence for wizards) as 2 points higher than its actual value. If you have more than one spellcasting class, the bonus applies to only one of those classes.
*Special:* You may only take this feat as a 1st-level character. If you take this feat more than once (for example, if you are a human or another type of creature that gets more than one feat at first level), it applies to a different spellcasting class each time. You can take this feat even if you don't have any spellcasting classes yet.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2003)

Pour les problèmes de traduction, je suis tombé sur un glossaire des termes employés dans les Manuel du joueur, Guide du Maître et Manuel des Monstres, affiché sur le site d'Asmodée.

J'ai pensé que cela pouvait en intéresser plus qu'un dans le groupe.

Vous pouvez télécharger le fichier en cliquant ici. 

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Historique*



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *Naline "Yeux-de-soleil", clan Silvwid
> ...
> Si possible, quand elle aura le niveau, Naline utilisera le rituel décrit dans Masters of the Wild pour la faire progresser. 2 points de vie, c'est vraiment pas assez.
> 
> *




Excellent historique.  Aucun problème avec.

Pour ce qui est de faire progresser Mitaine, tout à fait d'accord.



> *Sinon, le feat:
> 
> Spellcasting Prodigy [General]
> You have an exceptional gift for magic.
> ...




Ayant lu le don et ayant pu y jeter un coup d'oeil critique, je pense que je vais le permettre.  Donc, Urbannen, Altran pourra avoir ce don.

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Apr 5, 2003)

*Mon perso*

Thrin Voiprofonde (prononcer trin) : nain (m), 50 ans (plutôt jeune), 1m15, 100kg (fluet, quoi), Guerrier (Appr)/Barde (Appr); humanoïde de taille moyenne, Chaotique Bon. 
classe de prédilection : Guerrier.
Force :             14 (+2)
Dexterité :        12 (+1)
Constitution :    12 (+1)
Intelligence :     14 (+2)
Sagesse :        12 (+1)
Charisme :        12 (+1)
Reflexes : +2, Vigueur : +2, Volonté : +2 (apprenti dans chacune des deux classe, donc +1,+1,+1)

DV 1d10; pv 11; Init +1 (Dex, Science de l?initiative); VD 5 m; CA 16. 
Att hache d'arme de nain (si tant est que le MD me permette l'utilisation de cette arme comme naturelle pour un nain) (+2 corps à corps/1d10/critique x3), 
arc court (+1 distance/1d6/x3/20m)
bonus raciaux de nain.

Compétences et dons : 
-> Bluff +2 (1+1), Intimidation +3 (2+1), Renseignement +2 (1+1), Diplomatie +3 (2+1), Estimation +4 (2+2)
-> Endurance, Spécialisation martiale hache d'arme, Savoir bardique (don automatique)

Possessions : 
Armure d'écaille, Ecu en acier, hache d'arme nain, arc court et 20 flèches, 1 couverture, 1 lampe, 10 rations de survie, 1 sac à dos, silex et amorce, 5 portions de fromage, 2 miches de pain, 1 outre de bière naine, 1 outre de vin, un tambour (style tam-tam) gravé par mes soins, 3 livres (mon tresor) : Histoire du clan des Karkans, Le Milles et un délices de la cuisine naine, Mon requeil de chansons (plutôt genre martial)
reste : 1PO, 1PA, 9PC

poids : 54kg .Intermediaire. J'ai imaginé que le tambour faisait 5kg (le poids d'un ecu de bois) même si je trouve ça un peu lourd. 

Notes connues (3+1): Chant-choc, encouragement, protection passagère, déséquilibre
Notes par jour (1+1 car apprenti) : encouragement, déséquilibre.

Historique : De l'union de Morkan le dur et de Molwina naquit le petit Thrin. Les deux parents heureux imaginaient déjà leur fils, guerroyant contre de terribles ennemis, apportant gloire et honneur au clan des Karkans (prononcer karkane), leur clan. Tout dans sa vie fut donc plus dicté par une grande ligne de condute parentale : devient aussi fort que papa. En effet, Morkan (prononcer morkane), fils de Morden (moredènne), était un de ceux que l'on appelle "protecteur nain". Il faisait parti des troupes d'élite du clan et il était respecté comme tel.
Cependant, malgrè tous les effort entrepris par ses parent, Thin ne montrait pas un terrible engouement pour la batille. Il était plutôt fluet (pour un nain s'entend), ne reprennait jamais plus de trois fois du délicieux ragout d'ours des montagnes que concoctait Molwina, et , comble du comble, semblait plus intrigué par les livres que par la bagarre. 
il ne rechignait toutefois pas  à apprendre l'art de la guerre, car il pensait que toute forme de savoir était bonne à prendre.
Vers la fin de son adolescence, il pris un peu plus de carrure, attisant du coup les convoitises de la plupart des jeunes naines du village. Il eut quelques aventures sans lendemain, ces demoiselles naines ne retrouvant pas la bestialité coutumière dans leur rapport avec le jeune Thin. Il était tout de même de plus en plus apprécié dans le village grâce à sa bonne humeur contagieuse et à son talent de narration. Si vous étiez passé à cette époque-là à côté de "la taverne de la source ambrée", vous n'auriez pas manqué d'entendre quelque chant guerrier s'élever de cet endroit. Et devinez qui en était l'initiateur ? Notre Thin.
Puis vint un jour où Thin dû participer à sa première bataille. Une horde de gobelin tentait de passer à travers les mines. La bataille fut relativement brève et Thin sain et sauf. Mais, même si cette bataille n'était qu'une anecdote, il en gardera un souvenir imperissable. Les gobelins possédaient dans leur rang un tambourin, frappant inlassablement sur son instrument pour exhorter les troupes à donner de leur mieux. C'est là qu'il comprit que la musique pouvait avoir un effet "magique" sur les humanoïdes.
Au cours des deux années qui suivirent, il testa sa théorie au combat. Et les résultat ne se firent pas attendre. Les combats étaient plus facile, les nains récupéraient plus vite, et les adversaires parraissaient parfois décontenancés, voir même terrifiés par certain chants.
Cependant, ces nouvelles pratique ne plaisaient pas à tout le monde. Une partie du clan estimaient que les champs de batailles n'étaient pas des tavernes à ciel ouvert, et que la guerre était une affaire sérieuse. Un grand conseil fut organisé afin de débattre de ce problème. Bien sûr Thin était adoré de tous. Il dégageait une aura de sympathie incroyable. Personne ne pouvait réellement détester ce beau jeune nain. Seulement voilà : La guerre, c'était la guerre !
Le conseil statua, et donna le choix à Thin : ou il stoppait ses chant au combat, ou il devrait quitter le clan.
Au grand damn de ses parent, il choisit la deuxième option non sans un pincement au coeur. 
Le jour de son départ, il prit en secret un tresor : trois livres représentant ce qui est tout pour lui. Un livre sur l'histoire de son clan, le livre de cuisine de sa mère, et son recueil de chants.
Arrivé à la porte du village, son père vint à lui : "Tiends, Thin. Prends ma hache. C'est la hache d'un protecteur nain, j'espère qu'elle te portera chance et que tu n'aura pas trop à t'en servir. Va mon fils, je suis fier de toi. Reviens-nous fier de ton expérience, et fait connaitre la bravoure des nains de Karkan à travers le monde"
Puis ce fut au tour de Kolgan (kolgane), fils de Kolsen (kolsène), chef des Karkans de s'avancer vers Thin : "Thin, fils de Morkan, le conseil a parlé et tu a fait ton choix. Tu me vois très peinné de perdre ainsi la joie de vivre de notre clan. Accepte ce cadeau de la part du village." Et il lui tendit un tambour, gravé de runes naines représentant les valeur du clan de Karkans.

C'est les yeux humides qu'il partit à l'aventure...


Voilà, si vous voulez des précisions, je suis là. En espérant que la hache de nain de déplaise pas au MD (auquel cas je prendrai une hache d'arme classique), et en espérant que le background vous plaise. 

Par contre, je me suis pas relu( j'ai horreur de ça), donc pour les fautes de français et/ou de frappe, d'avance pardon.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Mon perso*



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *Thrin Voiprofonde (prononcer trin) : nain (m), 50 ans (plutôt jeune), 1m15, 100kg (fluet, quoi), Guerrier (Appr)/Barde (Appr); humanoïde de taille moyenne, Chaotique Bon.
> classe de prédilection : Guerrier.
> Force :             14 (+2)
> Dexterité :        12 (+1)
> ...




Pas de problème jusqu'ici.



> *DV 1d10; pv 11; Init +1 (Dex, Science de l'initiative); VD 5 m; CA 16. *




La vitesse de déplacement devrait être de 4,5m.  Selon la dernière errata, toutes les mesures ont été ramenée à des multiples de 1,5 m, ce qui équivaut à 5 pi. ou à 1 carré.  Donc, plus question de se demander si c'est trois ou quatre carrés de déplacement ! 

Pour ce qui est de l'initiative voir plus bas.



> *Att hache d'arme de nain (si tant est que le MD me permette l'utilisation de cette arme comme naturelle pour un nain) (+2 corps à corps/1d10/critique x3),
> arc court (+1 distance/1d6/x3/20m)
> bonus raciaux de nain.*




Il est clairement indiqué dans la version 3.0 du Manuel des joueurs que la hache d'arme nécessite le don de Maniement des armes exotiques pour pouvoir la manier sans malus.  Par contre, nous savons déjà que les nains bénéficieront d'une dispense de cette règle pour la hache d'arme de nain, *si et seulement si* la classe choisi par le joueur pourrait logiquement expliquer que le PJ sache s'en servir (i.e. oui pour un guerrier, non pour un mage).  Dans cette optique, je vais permettre que la hache d'arme de nain soit maniée sans malus ici.



> *Compétences et dons :
> -> Bluff +2 (1+1), Intimidation +3 (2+1), Renseignement +2 (1+1), Diplomatie +3 (2+1), Estimation +4 (2+2)
> -> Endurance, Spécialisation martiale hache d'arme, Savoir bardique (don automatique)*




Tout va bien ici, sauf pour deux choses :  

Dans la version originale du barde apprenti, celui-ci n'obtient aucun don spécial ni aucun pouvoir autre que sa capacité de lancer des sorts.  Dans le cas du barde de Monte Cook, la liste des pouvoirs spéciaux du barde est plus restreinte au 1er niveau, n'étant limitée qu'au Savoir bardique.  Tout de même, dans l'optique de respecter la logique de l'apprenti-barde original, je vais devoir t'interdire ce don jusqu'à ce que tu termines ton apprentissage, c'est-à-dire que tu atteignes le 1er niveau.
Dans ta description du personnage, tu indiques «+1 (Dex, Science de l'initiative)».  Étant donné que la somme est de +1, je présume que tu avais pensé prendre Science de l'initiative mais que t'es ravisé.  Bref, le don n'est pas mentionné ici.  Pourrais-tu clarfier s.t.p.



> *poids : 54kg .Intermediaire. J'ai imaginé que le tambour faisait 5kg (le poids d'un ecu de bois) même si je trouve ça un peu lourd.*




Moi aussi.  Les tam-tam ou les bongos que j'ai vu, s'il ne sont pas trops gros, ce qui ne serait pas le cas si Thrim veux les transporter aisément, ne pèsent pas 5 kg.  Je pense que nous pouvons réduire de moitié ce poids sans problème.  Donc le tambour de Thrim devrait peser *2,5 kg*. 



> * Historique : De l'union de Morkan le dur et de Molwina naquit le petit Thrin...*




Je n'ai pas de problème avec l'historique.  Je voudrais souligner les points suivants :

Dans le royaume d'Erdeven, les diverses races sont intermélangées.  Il n'y a pas actuellement de royaume nain, de royaume elfique, de royaume halfelin, etc.  Tous vivent plus ou moins sous la direction de la couronne détenue par la famille humaine de Carolus Ier, bien que la possession du titre de roi soit actuellement disputée entre les deux fils du défunt roi : Auguste et Philippe.
Il existe par contre, particulièrement dans les milieux plus reculés, des communautés principalement, mais rarement exclusivement, composées de membres d'une seule race.  Les petites communautés minières des montagnes qui occupent le centre d'Erdeven peuvent très bien être des communautés claniques, telle que celle que tu décris dans ton historique.
Par ailleurs, ce ne sont pas tous les barons qui sont humain et si tu te réfères au manuel de campagne, il n'y en pas seulement deux ou trois.  Le chef de clan (Kolgan Karkan) pourrait très bien être un baron ayant prêté serment d'allégence à la couronne d'Erdeven.  Reste à savoir de quel côté il s'est rangé dans la guerre civile qui fait actuellement rage.  Si l'idée te plait, j'en fais mon affaire.
Voilà, ce sont mes commentaires.  Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas.

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

La liste des joueurs se précise.  Nous avons jusqu'à présent :

(1) Ens/Mag — Urbannen (Altran, Humain Ens 1)
(2) Roub — Julie (Imay, Gnome Roub 1)
(3) Atout 1 — Dalshim (Thrim, nain Gue/Bard apprenti)
(4) Atout 2 — Gez (Naline, Gnome Rou/Dru apprenti)

Wolvie avait parlé de faire un rôdeur, mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles depuis son dernier message, daté du 1er avril.  Il en va de même pour redsonja qui voulait faire un prêtre (message daté du 1er avril aussi).  Êtes-vous toujours intéressés ? Votre silence des dernier jours est-il simplement causé par le fait que vous êtes en train de travailler d'arrache-pied à faire un personnage ?

Guillaume


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 6, 2003)

Guillaume, j'ai beaucoup aimé ton résumé de l'histoire de mon personnage    .  (Si un jour je pourrais m'exprimer ainsi en français...)  Je suis d'accord avec le choix de NB pour allégiance - c'est l'allégiance que j'allais choisir aussi.      

J'ai décidé de ne pas prendre Spellcasting Prodigy (sans doute je le regretterai...   ).  Des pixies, Altran a appris à utiliser l'arc court composite, ce qui est leur arme préférée.  Donc, il a le don Maniement des armes de guerre (arc court composite).    

Des petites révisions:  j'ai lu dans mon Manuel des joueurs que les humains peuvent choisir n'importe quelle langue supplémentaire.  Donc je choisis sylvestre.  Au lieu de connaître la langue céleste, je vais mettre les deux points en Concentration, pour un jet de Concentration de +2.  

J'ai fait une erreur avec mon calcul pour la compétence Connaissance (mystères).  Je l'ai conté comme une compétence d'autre classe.  Altran devrait avoir deux rangs en cette compétence, pour un total de +3.  

Donc:  
Dons: Esquive, Maniement des armes de guerre (arc court composite).  
Compétences (en rangs): Connaissance (mystères) 2, Connaissance (religion) 1 (2 pts), Connaissance (noblesse et royauté) 1 (2 pts), Equitation 1 (2 pts), Natation 1 (2 pts), Représentation 2 (4 pts), Concentration 2:  
Total: 16 pts.

J'ai travaillé sur mon équipement.  Avec le glossaire excellent que j'ai déjà imprimé grâce à Guillaume, j'espère faire un bon effort à traduction:  

dague  2po  1liv
bâton  --  4 liv
sacoche à composantes  5po  3liv
sac à dos  2po  2liv
outre  1po  4liv
rations de survie-2 jours  1po  2liv
silex et amorce  1po  --
lanterne à capote  7po  2liv
3 pints d'huile  3pa  3liv
sac vide  1pa  .5liv
chevalière (signet ring)  5po  --
costume d'artiste  3po  4liv
...restant 52po 6pa  1liv

Charge portée de 26.5 livres, ou à peu près 53 kg, ce qui représente une charge légère pour lui.  Cet équipement représente les possessions que Artan a décidé d'amener avec lui pour sa fuite.  Il porte une tenue de voyage.  Il a l'intention de chercher du travail d'artiste avec sa compétence en représentation ou d'autre boulot acceptable.  Sa petite fortune le laissera vivre pendant un bon temps sans trop se préoccuper.  Si la vie d'adventurier lui arrive par hasard D ), il essayera d'obtenir l'argent pour s'acheter un bon arc court composite et autre équipement dont il pourrait avoir besoin.  Il ne pense pas encore à utiliser ses sorts pour des gains personnels.  Il guarde ses pouvoirs en secret et les utilise seulement pour protection (ou pour jouer un tour de temps en temps).  

Ses attaques en ce moment sont le dague +0, 1d4, or le bâton +0, 1d6.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Guillaume, j'ai beaucoup aimé ton résumé de l'histoire de mon personnage    .  (Si un jour je pourrais m'exprimer ainsi en français...)  Je suis d'accord avec le choix de NB pour allégiance - c'est l'allégiance que j'allais choisir aussi. *




Merci du compliment.  En passant, pour un _non-francophone_, tu ne te débrouilles pas si mal.  Où as-tu appris ton français ?

En passant, la traduction de _alignment_ est *alignement*.     



> *J'ai décidé de ne pas prendre Spellcasting Prodigy (sans doute je le regretterai...   ).  Des pixies, Altran a appris à utiliser l'arc court composite, ce qui est leur arme préférée.  Donc, il a le don Maniement des armes de guerre (arc court composite).*




Pas de problème.    



> *Charge portée de 26.5 livres, ou à peu près 53 kg, ce qui représente une charge légère pour lui. *





Tu vas être content, ta charge est encore plus faible.  Pour obtenir les kg, il faut *diviser* par 2 et non pas multiplier.  Ton encombrement est donc de 13.25 kg et non pas 53 kg tel qu'indiqué. 

Pour ce qui est du reste, je l'ai inclus dans la description du personnage dans mon prochain «poste».

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

*Altran de Fossembault : *humain (m) Ens 1; humanoïde de taille M (humain); pv 4; Init +2 (Dex); VD 10 m; CA 12; Att à déterminer; AS sorts; AL NB; JS Réf +2, Vig +0, Vol +3; For 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Sag 12, Cha 16.
_Langues : _Devinois, Sylvestre.
_Compétences et dons : _Concentration +2, Connaissance (mystères) +3, Connaissance (religion) +2, Connaissance (noblesse et royauté) +2, Équitation +3, Natation +1, Représentation (danse, mélodie) +5; Esquive, Maniement des armes de guerre (arc court composite), Vigilance.
_Sorts connus _(4/2) _: _0 _: hébétement, lumières dansantes, manipulation à distance, son imaginaire; _1er_ : charme personne, projectile magique._
Possessions matérielles : bâton, chevalière (signet ring), costume d'artiste, dague, outre, rations de survie-2 jours, silex et amorce, lanterne à capote, huile (3 flasques), sac, sac à dos, sacoche à composantes, 52po 6pa.
_Historique : _Altran de Fossembault est le troisième fils d’un petit baron provincial. Le baron de Fossembault n’étant pas maître de terres riches et giboyeuse, il avait destiné son benjamin à la prêtrise, décision qu’abhorrait le principal intéressé. Maintes fois pendant son enfance Altran avait fait l’école buissonnière évitant soigneusement les enseignements du chapelin. Au cours d’une de ses expéditions secrète dans les bois environnants, il a été surpris par un tour joué par Liabelle, une pixie particulièrement espiègle. Celle-ci fut impressionné par la bonne humeur et le sens de l’humour d’Altran. Ils formèrent une amitié solide. C’est grâce à celle-ci que le jeune garçon découvrit ses talents cachés pour ce que le chapelin, un frère grégorien, aurait appelé «de la sorcellerie». Grâce aux bons conseils de Liabelle et de ses compagnons, Altran apprit a maîtriser les énergies magiques qui coulaient dans ses veines. Le déclenchement de la guerre civile qui fait présentement rage dans les contrés d’Erdeven allait cependant bouleverser la vie d’Altran. L’Église étant le dernier bastion de paix et de tranquillité dans le pays, le baron de Fossembault prit la décision d’envoyer son jeune fils dans un monastère pour qu’il complète son éducation ecclésiastique. Prévenu de la décision de son père par ses amis pixies, Altran fuit dans la nuit, préférant aller chercher son destin sur les routes et dans les villes plutôt qu’au sein d’une communauté religieuse.

*Crista, petite couleuvre familier de Altran : *FP 1/3; créature magique très petit; DV spécial; pv 2; Init +3 (Dex); VD 4,5 m, escalade 4.5 m, nage 4,5 m; CA 18; Att morsure (+5 corps à corps/0); Esp/All 75 cm x 75cm/0; AS venin; Part esquive surnaturelle, lien télépathique, odorat, transfert d’effet magique, vigilance; AL N; JS Réf +5, Vig +2, Vol +1; For 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 6, Sag 12, Cha 2.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mon perso*



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> La vitesse de déplacement devrait être de 4,5m.  Selon la dernière errata, toutes les mesures ont été ramenée à des multiples de 1,5 m, ce qui équivaut à 5 pi. ou à 1 carré.  Donc, plus question de se demander si c'est trois ou quatre carrés de déplacement !
> 
> *



*

OK, pas de problème.Je n'avais pas les erratas...





			Il est clairement indiqué dans la version 3.0 du Manuel des joueurs que la hache d'arme nécessite le don de Maniement des armes exotiques pour pouvoir la manier sans malus.  Par contre, nous savons déjà que les nains bénéficieront d'une dispense de cette règle pour la hache d'arme de nain, si et seulement si la classe choisi par le joueur pourrait logiquement expliquer que le PJ sache s'en servir (i.e. oui pour un guerrier, non pour un mage).  Dans cette optique, je vais permettre que la hache d'arme de nain soit maniée sans malus ici.
		
Click to expand...



C'est ce que je me suis dit, bien que j'aurai pu m'accommoder d'une simple hache d'arme. Mais je pense tout de même que chez les nains, la hache d'arme nain est plus courante que la classique 




			Dans la version originale du barde apprenti, celui-ci n'obtient aucun don spécial ni aucun pouvoir autre que sa capacité de lancer des sorts.  Dans le cas du barde de Monte Cook, la liste des pouvoirs spéciaux du barde est plus restreinte au 1er niveau, n'étant limitée qu'au Savoir bardique.  Tout de même, dans l'optique de respecter la logique de l'apprenti-barde original, je vais devoir t'interdire ce don jusqu'à ce que tu termines ton apprentissage, c'est-à-dire que tu atteignes le 1er niveau.
		
Click to expand...


C'étais ce que je me demandais. Pas de problème. D'ailleurs, est-ce que le don supplémentaire de guerrier est soumis au même régime ou est ce que, guerrier étant ma classe de prédilection, j'y ai droit en temps qu'apprenti?





			Dans ta description du personnage, tu indiques «+1 (Dex, Science de l'initiative)».  Étant donné que la somme est de +1, je présume que tu avais pensé prendre Science de l'initiative mais que t'es ravisé.  Bref, le don n'est pas mentionné ici.  Pourrais-tu clarfier s.t.p.
		
Click to expand...


En fait, j'avais fait un copier/coller du perso de Julie, et j'ai oublié d'enlevé le "Science de l'initiative". Donc, à effacer sans remords.




			Moi aussi.  Les tam-tam ou les bongos que j'ai vu, s'il ne sont pas trops gros, ce qui ne serait pas le cas si Thrim veux les transporter aisément, ne pèsent pas 5 kg.  Je pense que nous pouvons réduire de moitié ce poids sans problème.  Donc le tambour de Thrim devrait peser 2,5 kg.
		
Click to expand...



OK, tant mieux. Donc, ma charge est maintenant de 55,5 kg.




			Je n'ai pas de problème avec l'historique.  Je voudrais souligner les points suivants :

Dans le royaume d'Erdeven, les diverses races sont intermélangées.  Il n'y a pas actuellement de royaume nain, de royaume elfique, de royaume halfelin, etc.  Tous vivent plus ou moins sous la direction de la couronne détenue par la famille humaine de Carolus Ier, bien que la possession du titre de roi soit actuellement disputée entre les deux fils du défunt roi : Auguste et Philippe.
Il existe par contre, particulièrement dans les milieux plus reculés, des communautés principalement, mais rarement exclusivement, composées de membres d'une seule race.  Les petites communautés minières des montagnes qui occupent le centre d'Erdeven peuvent très bien être des communautés claniques, telle que celle que tu décris dans ton historique.
Par ailleurs, ce ne sont pas tous les barons qui sont humain et si tu te réfères au manuel de campagne, il n'y en pas seulement deux ou trois.  Le chef de clan (Kolgan Karkan) pourrait très bien être un baron ayant prêté serment d'allégence à la couronne d'Erdeven.  Reste à savoir de quel côté il s'est rangé dans la guerre civile qui fait actuellement rage.  Si l'idée te plait, j'en fais mon affaire.


Click to expand...



J'aurais plus vu Thin faisant parti d'un vrai clan, même reculé et retranché dans les exploitations minières. Cela expliquerai leur étroitesse d'esprit en ce qui concerne la musique au combat. En effet, dans les baronnies susdites, le brassage ethnique aurait permis à Thin de s'épanouir.

Je voulais préciser aussi que si Thin a décidé de partir du clan, c'était pour trois choses :

 Tester si sa musique (ou plutôt son chant) avait réellement des pouvoir magiques, et si quelqu'un pouvait lui expliquer et lui enseigner ses pouvoirs.
 Assouvir sa soif de connaiscance (rare pour un nain) en étant confronté à d'autres races et d'autres cultures (ce qui fait plutôt penser qu'il appartient à un de ces groupes reculés et non à une baronnie)
 Faire connaitre son clan aux baronnies, car ce sont de valeureux guerriers et qu'il mériteraient d'en intégrer une (je sais pas si c possible ça, par rapport au monde)

Voilà
*


----------



## Gez (Apr 6, 2003)

A propos de la hache d'arme naine (_dwarven waraxe_), ilfaut aussi préciser que, comme pour l'épée bâtarde, c'est une arme martiale si elle est maniée à deux mains (donc, sans bouclier), mais étant lourde et longue, il faut un entraînement particulier pour réussir à la manier d'une seule main.

A propos des distances, les traducteurs avaient choisi de respecter à peu près le taux de conversion réel (1 pied=30,48 cm), mais WotC considère que, pour ce qui concerne le système métrique, il vaut mieux utiliser 1 case = 2 mètres, par simplicité. Ce qui ne change pas grand chose, vu que l'on compte en case.

Conversions:


> I want to convert d20 Modern to the metric system. Can I just use the rules from the Star Wars Roleplaying Game?
> 
> I recommend that you let each square represent 2 meters. That said, however, don't use the Star Wars game as a guide. Instead, divide all d20 Modern distances by 5 to get the number of squares, and then multiply by 2 to get the number of meters. For example, a normal human's speed is 30 feet. To convert that value to the metric system, first divide by 5 to get the number of 5-foot squares (six, in this case). Then multiply the number of squares by 2 to get the number of meters. Thus, 30 feet would convert to six 2-meter squares, or 12 meters.
> 
> This conversion will result in many quantities that differ from those in the Star Wars game. For example, the range for the Point Blank Shot feat will work out to 12 meters instead of 10. Such inconsistencies don't mean that Star Wars is "wrong" -- it's just a different game. In the Star Wars game,you don't have to worry about compatibility of spell effects and other elements that are part of the d20 Modern game, and its numbers work just fine within its own system. But in d20 Modern, your metric conversions will work better if you use the more accurate system outlined above.




Ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'ils disent que c'est "plus précis"...


----------



## wolvie (Apr 6, 2003)

*toujours la*

Oui, oui je suis toujours la mais je galere un peu pour faire le perso car je n'ai pas le livre des joueurs en ce moment. J'aurais donc besoin de savoir quelles sont les competences de classe du rodeur et quelle somme d'argent ils possedent a la base. Desole pour le retard, je me dêpeche de finir ce perso.

Wolvie


----------



## wolvie (Apr 6, 2003)

*les elfes?*

Je viens de relire plus en détail le livre de campagne,excellent d'ailleurs, et je n'ai pas trouve de renseignements sur les communautés non-humaine, tu as parle des gnomes precedement. Comment sont les elfes, y a t-il un royaume elfe, ce genre d'info?

Wolvie


----------



## wolvie (Apr 6, 2003)

*carac*

J'aurais aussi besoin de connaitre les modif de carac des elfes. Je crois que c'est force -2 et charisme +2 mais je suis pas sur. Je crois qu'avec ca je serais bon et que je ne vous retarderais plus (enfin j'espere 

Wolvie


----------



## wolvie (Apr 6, 2003)

Encore desole, je suis aller voir le site de wizards que tu avait donne precedement et j'ai trouve toutes les infos dont j'avais besoin. Il ne me manque que les sous d'un rodeur et les info specifique aux elfes a Erdeven.
merci.

wolvie


----------



## Gez (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Le bazar de la vie : Open call.*



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> **Les PJ ont droit au maximum de pv au premier niveau.  Ils ont également droit à l'argent de départ selon les modalités suivantes :
> Barbare         120 po
> Barde            120 po
> Druide             60 po
> ...




180 PO pour un ranger.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *A propos de la hache d'arme naine (dwarven waraxe), ilfaut aussi préciser que, comme pour l'épée bâtarde, c'est une arme martiale si elle est maniée à deux mains (donc, sans bouclier), mais étant lourde et longue, il faut un entraînement particulier pour réussir à la manier d'une seule main.*




Effectivement, mais tout de même la question se pose de savoir pourquoi les nain auraient une arme qui leur est propre et qu'ils doivent sacrifier un don pour la manier «correctement».  Je ne déteste pas l'idée de la familiarité raciale, dans la mesure que la limite décrite soit imposée, c'est à dire que le personnage ait une chance raisonnable d'avoir appris à manier l'arme en question de par sa classe.  Dans son cas, en tant que guerrier, cela me semble raisonnable.



> *A propos des distances, les traducteurs avaient choisi de respecter à peu près le taux de conversion réel (1 pied=30,48 cm), mais WotC considère que, pour ce qui concerne le système métrique, il vaut mieux utiliser 1 case = 2 mètres, par simplicité. Ce qui ne change pas grand chose, vu que l'on compte en case.*




J'ai effectivement lu cette affirmation des gens de chez WoTC.  Je trouve cela un peu exagéré.  Utiliser la conversion 1,5 m = 5 pied = 1 case est beaucoup plus consistante à mon avis.  C'est d'ailleurs celle-là qu'avait utilisé WoTC France.  Ils avaient par contre fait des erreurs de calculs et ces erreurs donnaient des abérrations qui faisaient en sorte que certain déplacements se terminaient entre deux cases.  Ces erreurs ont été corrigées dans le dernier errata produit par Spellbooks/Asmodée.



> *Ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'ils disent que c'est "plus précis"... *




Sans vouloir insulter notre Américain de service, il arrive trop souvent que les Américains qui n'ont jamais utiliser le système métrique (soit la majorité de la population), n'y comprennent absolument rien, alors question de précision... Il faut voir ce qu'ils ont fait avec une certaine sonde martienne...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Encore desole, je suis aller voir le site de wizards que tu avait donne precedement et j'ai trouve toutes les infos dont j'avais besoin. Il ne me manque que les sous d'un rodeur et les info specifique aux elfes a Erdeven.
> merci.
> 
> wolvie *




Pas de problème, nous sommes là pour ça ! Bon question de création du personnage, ça semble régler.  Question sous, Gez s'en est occupé dans son dernier message.  Bien, il ne me reste plus que la question des infos spécifiques aux elfes.  Dans ce cas, je vais te citer un message que j'avais transmis à Dalshim pour son perso :



> _Originally posted by Guillaume_
> *Je n'ai pas de problème avec l'historique. Je voudrais souligner les points suivants :
> 
> 
> ...




La même chose s'applique donc pour les elfes.  Ils sont généralement intégrés dans la société humaine, mais dans les provinces plus reculées, il est possible que certaines petites communautés soient composées en très grandes partie d'elfes.  Dans tous les cas, ces dites communautés sont sous la tutelle d'un baron qui se rapporte à la couronne d'Erdeven.  La race du dit baron n'est pas nécessairement Humain, non plus.

Si tu as besoin de plus, fait moi signe.

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mon perso*



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'étais ce que je me demandais. Pas de problème. D'ailleurs, est-ce que le don supplémentaire de guerrier est soumis au même régime ou est ce que, guerrier étant ma classe de prédilection, j'y ai droit en temps qu'apprenti?*




En vertu des règles de l'apprenti du GdM, le guerrier a droit à son don supplémentaire.  C'est le seul bénéfice qu'il obtiens.  Donc pas de problème de ce côté.

*



			J'aurais plus vu Thin faisant parti d'un vrai clan, même reculé et retranché dans les exploitations minières. Cela expliquerai leur étroitesse d'esprit en ce qui concerne la musique au combat. En effet, dans les baronnies susdites, le brassage ethnique aurait permis à Thin de s'épanouir.

Je voulais préciser aussi que si Thin a décidé de partir du clan, c'était pour trois choses :

 Tester si sa musique (ou plutôt son chant) avait réellement des pouvoir magiques, et si quelqu'un pouvait lui expliquer et lui enseigner ses pouvoirs.
 Assouvir sa soif de connaiscance (rare pour un nain) en étant confronté à d'autres races et d'autres cultures (ce qui fait plutôt penser qu'il appartient à un de ces groupes reculés et non à une baronnie)
 Faire connaitre son clan aux baronnies, car ce sont de valeureux guerriers et qu'il mériteraient d'en intégrer une (je sais pas si c possible ça, par rapport au monde)

Voilà
		
Click to expand...


*
Je veux bien permettre que son clan était particulièrement reculé et «xénophobe» ce qui expliquerait la différence de ton perso.  Par contre, je continue de maintenir que la communauté ne serait pas totalement isolée du reste d'Erdeven.  Même les communautés minières ne peuvent pas être en autarcie complète.  Elles dépendent d'échanges commerciaux pour écouler le fruit de leur labeur et probablement importer des vivres et des biens transformés (textiles, cuirs, huile ou autre).

Par ailleurs, les nains de ton clan sont de valeureux guerriers et ils extraient des matières premières convoitées en temps de guerre (du minerai, probablement du fer).  Ils seraient probablement déjà très bien peçus par le baron local, voir même convoités comme une ressource stratégique !

Je t'offre donc un compromis :

La clan serait composé à 95% de nains.  
Ils sont effectivement sujet d'un petit baron provincial qui ne leur porte généralement guère d'attention étant plus préoccupé a gérer des communautés minières qui extraient des minerais plus précieux que ceux exploités par le clan Kargan.
Le 5% d'humain qui compose le reste de la communauté (soit 5 ou 6 adultes) sont des gens tolérés par le chef de clan et qui sert d'intermédiaire commercial entre le clan et le reste du monde.  Ces hommes et ces femmes robustes sont presque des barbares aux yeux des humains extérieurs, mais leur robustesse est appréciée des membres du clan.
Les liens avec l'extérieur seraient donc surtout concentrés parmi les humains résidents dans le village et le chef de clan (lien politique ténu avec le baron, surtout par correspondance !)
Si tu veux une image pour illustrer ce que je vois, c'est un peu comme cette multitude de villages reculés de la Chine.  Ils sont sous la juridiction du gouvernement central, mais celui-ci n'entretient que de liens politique et fiscaux avec le village.  Quand un représentant du gouvernement y met les pieds, c'est plus parce qu'il est puni par ses supérieur qu'autre chose !  Tu peux également penser aux villages tibétains.
Finalement, l'idée d'aller explorer le monde pour assouvir sa soif de connaissance pourrait avoir été proposée par un des humains de la communauté plutôt que par les nains du village.  Simple idée.

Qu'en penses-tu ?

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Apr 6, 2003)

c'est parfait pour moi.

Par contre, puis-je concerver le fil conducteur de vouloir faire mieux connaitre au monde entier la civilisation naine et celle des karkans en particuliers ?

sinon, c'est pas grave 

Bon, j'ai hate de commencer moi


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *c'est parfait pour moi.
> 
> Par contre, puis-je concerver le fil conducteur de vouloir faire mieux connaitre au monde entier la civilisation naine et celle des karkans en particuliers ?
> 
> ...




Je pense que oui.  Après tout bien des artistes Québécois veulent faire connaître au monde entier la culture québécoise ! Pourquoi pas un nain qui voudrait faire de même pour sa culture et son clan.  Par contre, je vois déjà les débats de la protection de la culture et la protection contre l'impérialisme humain au coin du feu ! 

Pour ce qui est de commencer, j'attends seulement d'avoir une réponse de redsonja.  Pour l'instant, je ne sais même pas s'il est encore intéressé ou s'il a été découragé par mon dernier message (j'espère que non!).

J'aimerai bien démarrer l'aventure d'ici mercredi, par contre...


----------



## Gez (Apr 6, 2003)

Si un joueur se désiste, je connais quelqu'un qui pourrait être intéressé...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 6, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Si un joueur se désiste, je connais quelqu'un qui pourrait être intéressé... *




Nous allons voir qu'est-ce qui se passe avec redsonja.  Mais je suis toujours intéressé à le garder sur une liste d'attente.  D'après ce que je peux voir dans certaines campagne de PbP ici sur ENWorld, les désistements peuvent être monnaie courante dans les premìères semaines.

Guillaume


----------



## wolvie (Apr 6, 2003)

*Valishan*

Valishan: elfe(M); Rod 1; Humanoïde de taille M;pv 10; CA 16; Al:CB; JS Ref:+3, Vig:+2; Vol:+2; F14(+2), D16(+3), Co10(+0), I12(+1); S14(+2); Ch10(+0). Attaque:arc +4(dég:1d8, crit:x3, portée:30m); couteau de lancer +4(dég:1d4, crit(19,20):x2, portée:3m); épée longue +3(dég:1d8+2, crit(19.20):x2); dague +3(dég:1d4+2, crit(19.20):x2).
Langues: devinois, elfe, sylvestre.
Dons: Pistage,Science de l'initiative. Competences(degré de maitrise):Sens de la nature(4), Artisanat(archerie)(4), Send de l'orientation(4), Premiers secours(4), Perception auditive(2), Detéction(2).
Capacités spéciales:Ennemi juré(orques)[+1 Bluff,Perception auditive,Psychologie,Détéction,Sens de la nature et dégats); Immunisé aux effets magiques de sommeil; Vison nocturne; +2 au JS contre les enchantements; +2 en Perception auditive,Fouille et Détéction; Jet auto pour les portes secretes.
Equipement:arc long composite,2 dagues, 4 couteaux de lancer, épée longue, armure de cuir clouté,corde en soie (25m), 4 torches,sac à dos,habits d'explorateur,3po,9pa,6pc. Poids transporté:29 kg. Poids transportable:29kg,58kg,90kg.
Valishan est né dans une communauté forestière très respectueuse de la nature et essayant de vivre en accord avec celle ci. Ils sont beaucoup plus près de la religion druidique que du culte d'Avméa. Les tentatives de de l'église n'ont jamais donné grand chose même si les gens de cette communauté ont toujours écouté tranquilement ses envoyés et écouté leur discours. Cela deplait aux autorités religieuses mais elles n'ont rien a leur reprocher et donc ne peut tenter d'interventions plus musclée. Cette communauté est très hétéroclite pour les races qui la composent. Le père de Valishan était rodeur et sa mere druide. Ils l'ont toujours élevé selon les principes druidiques. L'éducation des enfants se faisant par tout les membres de la communauté, il a eu accès a de nombreuses possibilités de carrière avant de choisir celle de Rodeur, après le massacre de ses parents par des orques. Espece qu'il hait plus que tous depuis. Lorsque la guerre civile commença, la communauté se rangea du coté de Auguste qui semble beaucoup plus proche de leur coté humaniste. Néammoins, les a plupart des gens ne se sont pas investis dans la guerre. Mais Valishan voulait intervenir plus directement et décida donc de trouver un moyen de s'engager comme éclaireur dans l'armée d'Auguste. Ces recherches l'ont rapidement conduit dans la ville de Chaidière où il arrive par une journée pluvieuse et froide d'automne.

Wolvie

Bien entendu j'attends tes questions et tes avis pour ameliorer tout ca.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Valishan*



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *Equipement:arc long composite,2 dagues, 4 couteaux de lancer, épée longue, armure de cuir clouté,corde en soie (25m), 4 torches,sac à dos,habits d'explorateur,3po,9pa,6pc. Poids transporté:29 kg. Poids transportable:29kg,58kg,90kg.*




Je n'ai pas de problème avec ton choix d'équipement.  Par contre, selon mes calculs, avec tout ce que tu as indiqué, il devrait te rester * 5 couronnes, 9 écus et 6 sous*.  Je remarque également que tu n'as pas de munitions (aucune flèches).  Est-ce que c'est là que sont passée des deux po manquantes (40 flèches) ?


> *
> Valishan est né dans une communauté forestière très respectueuse de la nature et essayant de vivre en accord avec celle ci. Ils sont beaucoup plus près de la religion druidique que du culte d'Avméa. Les tentatives de de l'église n'ont jamais donné grand chose même si les gens de cette communauté ont toujours écouté tranquilement ses envoyés et écouté leur discours. Cela deplait aux autorités religieuses mais elles n'ont rien a leur reprocher et donc ne peut tenter d'interventions plus musclée. Cette communauté est très hétéroclite pour les races qui la composent. Le père de Valishan était rodeur et sa mere druide. Ils l'ont toujours élevé selon les principes druidiques. L'éducation des enfants se faisant par tout les membres de la communauté, il a eu accès a de nombreuses possibilités de carrière avant de choisir celle de Rodeur, après le massacre de ses parents par des orques. Espece qu'il hait plus que tous depuis. Lorsque la guerre civile commença, la communauté se rangea du coté de Auguste qui semble beaucoup plus proche de leur coté humaniste. Néammoins, les a plupart des gens ne se sont pas investis dans la guerre. Mais Valishan voulait intervenir plus directement et décida donc de trouver un moyen de s'engager comme éclaireur dans l'armée d'Auguste. Ces recherches l'ont rapidement conduit dans la ville de Chaidière où il arrive par une journée pluvieuse et froide d'automne.
> *




Je n'ai pas de problème ici non plus.  Je ne peux pas te garantir que tu trouveras à Chaudière de l'emploi au sein de l'armée d'Auguste, mais tu y trouveras certainement de l'aventure ! 

Ce qui m'inquiète par contre, c'est que je ne suis pas certain qu'il va y avoir beaucoup d'orques dans les aventures à venir.  Je ne suis pas certain que ton rôdeur y trouve de quoi se mettre sous la dent.  Si tu veux profiter des habiletés particulières conférées par _ennemi juré_, je pense qu'il serait préférable de choisir autre chose.  Je te conseillerais plutôt un choix parmi ceux-ci :

Aberration
Animaux
Géants
Humanoïdes (gobelinoïdes)
Vermine
Dans l'esprit de ton historique, ce serait probablement des géants (p.e. des orgres, des ettins ou des géants) ou des gobelinoïdes (gobelins ou hobegobelins) qui pourraient avoir masacré ta famille.


----------



## Gez (Apr 7, 2003)

Très bon choix, le géant, comme ennemi juré... C'est utile du niveau 2 (ogre) jusqu'au 26 (géant des montagnes), et ça inclus des sales bêtes typiques comme le troll, l'ettin et l'ogre-mage en plus des géants proprement dits.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 7, 2003)

Du coup, un nain dans votre équipe va s'avérrer très utiles, vu les bonus de race contre les géant et les goblinoïdes.

Par contre, j'ai oublié les langues que je parle : 
Devinois, nain, gobelinoïde (à force d'écouter leurs râle d'agnonie, on finit par comprendre), commun des profondeurs (si cette langue existe dans ton monde).


----------



## Gez (Apr 7, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Du coup, un nain dans votre équipe va s'avérer très utiles, vu les bonus de race contre les géant et les goblinoïdes.*




Les gnomes ont les mêmes !  

Et surtout, le plus important, un bonus d'esquive de +4 contre les géants. (Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un smiley haletant, s'épongeant le front d'un air soulagé.)


----------



## wolvie (Apr 7, 2003)

*fleches et gob*

Effectivement j'ai oublié de mettre 40 fléches qui font les 2 po que j'ai enlevé. En ce qui concerne l'ennemi juré, je prendrais les gobelinoide. C'etait mon intension au départ mais je l'avais trouve un peu trop large mais si ca te convient, je prefere aussi gobelinoide.

Wolvie


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 7, 2003)

Donc, wolvie, ton personnage devrait avoir l'air de ceci :
*Valishan:* elfe(M); Rod 1; Humanoïde de taille M; DV 1d10; pv 10; Init +7 (Dex, Science de l'initiative); VD 9 m; CA 16; Attaque:arc +4(dég:1d8, crit:x3, portée:30m); couteau de lancer +4(dég:1d4, crit(19,20):x2, portée:3m); épée longue +3(dég:1d8+2, crit(19.20):x2); dague +3(dég:1d4+2, crit(19.20):x2); Al:CB; JS Ref:+3, Vig:+2; Vol:+2; For 14(+2), Dex 16(+3), Con 10(+0), Int 12(+1); Sag 14(+2); Cha 10(+0).
_Langues:_ devinois, elfe, sylvestre.
_Compétences et dons:_ Sens de la nature+6, Artisanat(archerie)+5, Send de l'orientation+6, Premiers secours+6, Perception auditive+4, Detéction+4; Pistage, Science de l'initiative. 
_Capacités spéciales:_ Ennemi juré(goblinoïdes)[+1 Bluff,Perception auditive,Psychologie,Détéction,Sens de la nature et dégats); Immunisé aux effets magiques de sommeil; Vison nocturne; +2 au JS contre les enchantements; +2 en Perception auditive,Fouille et Détéction; Jet auto pour les portes secretes.
_Equipement:_ arc long composite, 40 flèches,2 dagues, 4 couteaux de lancer, épée longue, armure de cuir clouté,corde en soie (25m), 4 torches,sac à dos,habits d'explorateur,3po,9pa,6pc. _Poids transporté: _29 kg. _Poids transportable: _29kg,58kg,90kg.
_Historique:_Valishan est né dans une communauté forestière très respectueuse de la nature et essayant de vivre en accord avec celle ci. Ils sont beaucoup plus près de la religion druidique que du culte d'Avméa. Les tentatives de de l'église n'ont jamais donné grand chose même si les gens de cette communauté ont toujours écouté tranquilement ses envoyés et écouté leur discours. Cela deplait aux autorités religieuses mais elles n'ont rien a leur reprocher et donc ne peut tenter d'interventions plus musclée. Cette communauté est très hétéroclite pour les races qui la composent. Le père de Valishan était rodeur et sa mere druide. Ils l'ont toujours élevé selon les principes druidiques. L'éducation des enfants se faisant par tout les membres de la communauté, il a eu accès a de nombreuses possibilités de carrière avant de choisir celle de Rodeur, après le massacre de ses parents par des *[insérer ici le type de goblinoïdes]*. Espece qu'il hait plus que tous depuis. Lorsque la guerre civile commença, la communauté se rangea du coté de Auguste qui semble beaucoup plus proche de leur coté humaniste. Néammoins, les a plupart des gens ne se sont pas investis dans la guerre. Mais Valishan voulait intervenir plus directement et décida donc de trouver un moyen de s'engager comme éclaireur dans l'armée d'Auguste. Ces recherches l'ont rapidement conduit dans la ville de Chaudière où il arrive par une journée pluvieuse et froide d'automne.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 7, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Du coup, un nain dans votre équipe va s'avérrer très utiles, vu les bonus de race contre les géant et les goblinoïdes.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai oublié les langues que je parle :
> Devinois, nain, gobelinoïde (à force d'écouter leurs râle d'agnonie, on finit par comprendre), commun des profondeurs (si cette langue existe dans ton monde). *




C'est noté.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 7, 2003)

Les tueurs de mes parents seront donc des gobelins.
En relisant le perso je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas pris en compte le carquois (voir les deux) nécessaires avec les fleches. Peut etre sont ils compris avec, je ne sais pas. Donc si il faut retirer des sous et acheter du poids transporte, n'hesite pas.

Wolvie


----------



## Gez (Apr 7, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Les tueurs de mes parents seront donc des gobelins.
> En relisant le perso je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas pris en compte le carquois (voir les deux) nécessaires avec les fleches. Peut etre sont ils compris avec, je ne sais pas. Donc si il faut retirer des sous et acheter du poids transporte, n'hesite pas.*




C'est compris avec. En fait, on ne peux pas acheter de flèches sans carquois, ni de carquois sans flèches. A noter que les carquois sont donc jetables, une fois les 20 flèches utilisées...


----------



## dalshim (Apr 7, 2003)

> A noter que les carquois sont donc jetables, une fois les 20 flèches utilisées...




A moins que l'on ramasse des flèches sur les corps encoe pris de soubressauts de nos adversaires regrettant dans un dernier râle d'voir croisé le chemin d'aventuriers aussi valereux ...


----------



## Gez (Apr 7, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A moins que l'on ramasse des flèches sur les corps encoe pris de soubressauts de nos adversaires regrettant dans un dernier râle d'voir croisé le chemin d'aventuriers aussi valereux ...*




Hiiiiii !!! Mais c'est horrible !

Ben quoi, faut que je me mette dans la peau du personnage.  

En fait, c'est une simplification pour pas se prendre trop la tête. Les carquois ne sont pas gérés. Comme les composantes de sorts, d'ailleurs (sac à composantes, 50 gp, illimité). A noter que le carquois d'Ehlonna (objet magique) ne pèse rien.


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 7, 2003)

> Où as-tu appris ton français ?




En effet j'ai un diplôme en français d'une unversité américaine que je n'utilise pas en ce moment.  J'ai passé aussi sept mois en France travaillant comme assistant de langue anglaise pour quelques écoles.  Et, il y a longtemps maintenant, j'ai étudié le français à l'Université Laval à Québec pendant un été.  Alors que je connais un petit peu "la belle province."  



> Sans vouloir insulter notre Américain de service, il arrive trop souvent que les Américains qui n'ont jamais utiliser le système métrique (soit la majorité de la population), n'y comprennent absolument rien




D'accord.  J'y suis plus ou moins perdu, comme la conversion de livres aux kilogrammes que j'ai déjà faite montre.  Je ne peux toujours pas dire ma hauteur en mètres (6 pies 2 pouces?).  J'essayerai de mon mieux, mais je rêve en miles et feet, il faut reconnaïtre.  

Alors, dans notre groupe nous avons un elfe rodeur (Wolvie), un gnome roublard (Julie), un nain barde/guerrier (Dalshim), un gnome roublard/druïde (Gez) et un humain ensorceleur (moi).  Ouais!


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 7, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> En effet j'ai un diplôme en français d'une unversité américaine que je n'utilise pas en ce moment.  J'ai passé aussi sept mois en France travaillant comme assistant de langue anglaise pour quelques écoles.  Et, il y a longtemps maintenant, j'ai étudié le français à l'Université Laval à Québec pendant un été.  Alors que je connais un petit peu "la belle province."  *




Ah ! tout s'explique.  Tu sais, Québec, c'est à 3.5 heures de route de Rimouski.  Tu as donc passé un été chez mes voisins !  



> *D'accord.  J'y suis plus ou moins perdu, comme la conversion de livres aux kilogrammes que j'ai déjà faite montre.  Je ne peux toujours pas dire ma hauteur en mètres (6 pies 2 pouces?).  J'essayerai de mon mieux, mais je rêve en miles et feet, il faut reconnaïtre. *




La confusion est un bonne chose pour le MD !  Sérieusement, si cela te cause des problèmes, je suis prêt à afficher les distances, poids, etc. dans les deux systèmes si cela convient à tout le monde.  Ça ne me dérange pas du tout.

En passant, le système impérial est encore bien présent ici au Québec.  Même si nous mesurons nos distance, nos vitesses et nos volumes à l'aide du système métrique, les mensurations personnelles (poids et taille) sont souvent encore données en livres et en pieds.  Par exemple, je mesure 5 pi. 6 po. et pèse 140 lb.  Je n'ai pas l'habitude de penser à ces choses en cm et en kg (167 cm et 66,7 kg).

En réponse à ta question, 6 pi. 2 po. ça fait 1,88 m (187,96 cm pour être exact).




> *Alors, dans notre groupe nous avons un elfe rodeur (Wolvie), un gnome roublard (Julie), un nain barde/guerrier (Dalshim), un gnome roublard/druïde (Gez) et un humain ensorceleur (moi).  Ouais! *




Il y avait également un prêtre (redsonja), mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles de lui depuis un bon moment.  Je lui ai envoyé un courriel pour savoir s'il était toujours intéressé.  Gez aurait également un ami qui serait peut-être intéressé si redsonja se désiste.

Si tout va bien, le premier «post» se fera mercredi en fin de journée (heure avancée de l'est/Eastern Daylight Time).


----------



## Julie (Apr 7, 2003)

C'est un groupe intéressant  . J'ai bien hâte de commencer à jouer   . Nous doutions de pouvoir jouer en français, mais l'enthousiasthme et la rapidité avec laquelle vous avez répondu estplutôt impressionnant. Je suis bien heureuse de pouvoir y participer  .


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2003)

En passant, j'ai l'intention d'illustrer les personnages de notre groupe, si vous n'avez pas d'objection bien sûr. Vous pouvez voir et commenter les oeuvres que j'ai déjà produit pour diverses aventures / campagnes en visitant la galerie d'art . Pour ce faire j'aimerais avoir une description physique de vos persos : âge, taille, poids, cheveux, yeux, marques particulières (tatou, balafre, bijoux, etc.), vêtements portés. J’aimerais également savoir comment vous imaginez votre perso (pose particulière, emplacement des animaux de compagnie, expressions faciale particulière, etc.). Si cela vous intéresse, « postez » vos descriptions ici et soyez le plus descriptif possible. Par conte, je vous demande d’être *très* patient, je ne suis pas réputée pour ma rapidité .


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

*Personnages*

Voici les personnages mis à jour et mis au propre.  Veuillez copier votre personnage, avec les animaux qui les accompagnent, à cettre adresse. 

Certain personnages ont du subir quelques légères modifictions pour être conforme au règles en vigueur.  Vérifier votre personnage s.v.p.

De plus, je tiens à préciser que les joueurs sont repsonsables des animaux qui les accompagnent (ours, chiens, animaux domestiques, familiers, etc.).

Merci,

Guillaume
___________________________

* Naline "Yeux-de-soleil", clan Silvwid, gnome (f), Rou0/Dru0 :* Humanoïde de taille P (gnome); DV 1d6+1 (Con); pv 7; Init +2 (Dex); VD 4,5 m (20 pi.); CA 16, touché 13, surpris 14; BBA +0; Lutte –5; Att +0 corps à corps (1d6-1, serpe), +0 corps à corps (1d4-1/19-20, dague) ou +3 distance (1d4-1/19-20, dague); AS sorts; Part caractéristiques de gnome; AL NB; JS Réf +3, Vig +1, Vol +3; For 8; Dex 14; Con 12; Int 12; Sag 16; Cha 12.
_Compétences :_ Acrobaties +6, Alchimie +5, Bluff +5, Décryptage +5, Déplacement silencieux +6, Discrétion +10, Fouille +5, Perception auditive +9, Utilisation d’objets magiques +5. _Dons : Animal Defiance_ (Masters of the Wild).
_Paritcularité :_ en tant que gnome, peut lancer une fois par jour : _ lumières dansantes, prestidigitation et son imaginaire.
Sorts préparés (2/2; DD base à la sauvegarde = 13 + niveau du sort) : 0 – [inscrire les sorts préparés ici]; 1er – [inscrire les sorts préparés ici].
Langues : Devinois, Draconique, Druidique, Gnome.
Possessions matérielles : Armure de cuir (petite taille; 3,75kg/7,5 lb), Dague (0,5 kg/1 lb), Gui et houx, Serpe (1,5kg/3 lb), Rondache en bois (petite taille; 1,25kg/2,5 lb), Vêtements de voyageur (petite taille; 0,625 kg/1,25 lb), 40 po, 7 pa, 8 pc.
Encombrement total : 7,625 kg/15,25 lb. (légère)
Description et historique : Naline est la deuxième fille du druide Guertin, le chef d'une petite communauté de gnomes, et de la magicienne Sylne. Petite et menue (95 cm pour 20 kg), Naline a toujours eu un comportement timide, discret et prudent. Craintive et peu sûre d'elle-même, Naline doute de pouvoir devenir une druidesse sage et puissante, comme le sont pratiquement tout le reste de sa famille (à ses yeux au moins). 
Pour la guérir de sa timidité et lui donner de l'assurance, Guertin lui a confié une mission importante, dont l'avenir de son peuple dépendra peut-être -- à moins qu'il ne s'agisse que d'un prétexte. Accompagnée par sa renarde Mitaine, Naline doit tout simplement se rendre dans différents lieux qui respirent la prospérité et la fertilité, pour y laisser un charme (un petit collier gris-gris façonné pour l'occasion par ses parents, de corde nouées, de plumes et d'écorce de chêne, chargé de symboles et de runes liés à la magie sympathique) s'imprégner des auras positives des lieux visités. 
"Soit discrète, soit prudente, soit rusée et avisée dans tes choix, ma petite; je compte sur toi car je sais que tu y arriveras. A bientôt, mon enfant, et que la fortune te sourisse!"
Sur ces adieux et ces encouragement, Naline parti vers les cités bruyantes et animées, si désagréables face à l'harmonie simple de la nature; mais si florissantes et efficaces...

Naline a la peau beige, des cheveux blonds, des grands yeux aux prunelles jaune brillant. Les autres gnomes, qui ont toujours un odorat très fin, trouvent qu'elle sent le citron.

*Mitaine, renard roux (f), compagnon animal de Naline :* FP ¼; Animal de taille P; DV 1/2d8; pv 3; Init +4 (Dex); VD 12 m (40 pi.); CA 15, touché 15, surpris 11; BBA +0; Lutte +1; Att +1 corps à corps (1d4, morsure); Part odorat; AL N; JS Réf +6, Vig +2, Vol +1; For 11, Dex 19, Con 11, Int 2, Sag 12, Cha 7.
Compétences : Déplacement silencieux +9, Détection +5, Discrétion +12, Nage +3, Perception auditive +5.
Possessions matérielles : (biens de Naline) Bât de charge (7,5kg/15 lb), Chope (0,5kg/1 lb), Couverture (petite; 0,375g/0,75 lb), Huile à lanterne (1 flasque; 0,5kg/1 lb), Lanterne (oeil de bœuf; 1,5kg/3 lb), Outre 2L (2 kg/ 4 lb), Paillasse (petit; 0,625kg/1,25 lb), Savon (0,5 kg/1 lb), Trousse de premiers secours (0,5kg/1 lb), Vêtements chaud (petite taille; 0,875kg/1,75 lb), Vêtements de voyageur (petite taille, rechange; 0,625kg/1,25 lb).
Encombrement total : 15,5 kg/31 lb (légère).
Description et historique : Mitaine est une grande renarde rousse que Naline s'emploie à tenir propre (car un renard, ça renarde) et lave souvent. Un animal gentil et affectueux, mais tout aussi craintif que sa maîtresse.

*Altran de Fossembault, humain (m), Ens 1 :* humanoïde de taille M (humain); DV 1d4; pv 4; Init +2 (Dex); VD 9 m (30 pi.); CA 12, touché 12, supris 10; BBA +0; Lutte +0; Att +0 corps à corps (1d4/19-20, dague), +0 corps à corps (1d6/1d6, bâton), +2 distance (1d4/19-20, dague); AS sorts; AL NB; JS Réf +2, Vig +0, Vol +3; For 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Sag 12, Cha 16.
Langues : Devinois, Sylvestre.
Compétences : Concentration +2, Connaissance (mystères) +3, Connaissance (religion) +2, Connaissance (noblesse et royauté) +2, Équitation +3, Natation +1, Représentation (danse, mélodie) +5;  Dons :Esquive, Maniement d’arme de guerre (arc court composite), Vigilance.
Sorts connus (4/2; DD base à la sauvegarde = 12 + niveau du sort) : 0 : hébétement, lumières dansantes, manipulation à distance, son imaginaire; 1er : charme personne, projectile magique.
Possessions matérielles : bâton (2kg/4lb), chevalière (signet ring), costume d'artiste (2kg/4lb), dague (0,5kg/1lb), huile à lanterne (3 flasque; 1,5kg/3lb), lanterne à capote (1kg/2lb), outre (2kg/4lb), rations de survie (2 jours; 1kg/2lb), sac à dos (1kg/2lb), 
sac vide (2,5kg/5lb), sacoche à composantes (1,5kg/3lb), silex et amorce, 52 po, 6 pa.
Description et historique : Altran de Fossembault est le troisième fils d’un petit baron provincial. Le baron de Fossembault n’étant pas maître de terres riches et giboyeuse, il avait destiné son benjamin à la prêtrise, décision qu’abhorrait le principal intéressé. Maintes fois pendant son enfance Altran avait fait l’école buissonnière évitant soigneusement les enseignements du chapelin. Au cours d’une de ses expéditions secrète dans les bois environnants, il a été surpris par un tour joué par Liabelle, une pixie particulièrement espiègle. Celle-ci fut impressionné par la bonne humeur et le sens de l’humour d’Altran. Ils formèrent une amitié solide. C’est grâce à celle-ci que le jeune garçon découvrit ses talents cachés pour ce que le chapelin, un frère grégorien, aurait appelé «de la sorcellerie». Grâce aux bons conseils de Liabelle et de ses compagnons, Altran apprit a maîtriser les énergies magiques qui coulaient dans ses veines. Le déclenchement de la guerre civile qui fait présentement rage dans les contrés d’Erdeven allait cependant bouleverser la vie d’Altran. L’Église étant le dernier bastion de paix et de tranquillité dans le pays, le baron de Fossembault prit la décision d’envoyer son jeune fils dans un monastère pour qu’il complète son éducation ecclésiastique. Prévenu de la décision de son père par ses amis pixies, Altran fuit dans la nuit, préférant aller chercher son destin sur les routes et dans les villes plutôt qu’au sein d’une communauté religieuse.

*Crista, petite couleuvre, familier de Altran :* FP 1/3; créature magique très petit; DV spécial; pv 2; Init +3 (Dex); VD 4,5 m (15 pi.), escalade 4.5 m, nage 4,5 m; CA 17, touché 17, surpris 14; BBA +2; Lutte +2; Att +5 corps à corps (0 et venin, morsure); Esp/All 75 cm x 75cm/0; AS venin; Part esquive surnaturelle, lien télépathique, odorat, transfert d’effet magique, vigilance; AL N; JS Réf +5, Vig +2, Vol +1; For 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 6, Sag 12, Cha 2.
Compétences : Détection +8, Discrétion +18, Équilibre +11, Escalade +12, Perception auditive +8; Don : Botte secrète (morsure).
Attaques spéciales : venin (Ext) : Morsure, jet de Vigueur (DD 11); effet initial et secondaire : perte temporaire de 1d6 points de Constitution.

*Thrin Voiprofonde, nain (m), Gue0/Bard0 :* humanoïde de taille M (nain); DV 1d10; pv 11; Init +1 (Dex); VD 4,5 m (15 pi.); CA 17, touché 11, surpris 16; BBA +0; Lutte +2; Att +2 corps à corps (1d10+3/x3, hache d’arme naine; deux mains), +2 corps à corps (1d10+2/x3, hache d’arme naine; une main), +1 distance (1d6/x3, arc court); AS sorts; Part caractéristiques raciales des nains; AL CB; JS Réf +2, Vig +2, Vol +2; For 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Sag 12, Cha 12.
Langues : Commun des profondeurs, Devinois, Gobelin, Nain.
Compétences : Bluff +3, Diplomatie +3, Estimation +4, Intimidation +3, Renseignements +2;  Dons :Endurance, Botte secrète (hache d’arme naine) *[NDMD : Spécialisation martiale n’est disponible qu’au 4e niveau et Botte secrète est nécessaire, d’où la substitution, corrige-la si nécessaire.  J’ai également noté que tu n’as mis aucun point de compétence dans Représentation (chant) pourtant essentiel à ton personnage et son côté Barde, est-ce volontaire ?  Corriger au besoin.]*.
Sorts connus  (4; DD base à la sauvegarde = 11 + niveau du sort) : notes (1er) –  Chant-choc, déséquilibre, encouragement, protection passagère.
Possessions matérielles : Arc court (1kg/2lb) et 20 flèches (1,5kg/3lb), Armure d'écaille (15kg/30lb), Couverture (1,5kg/3lb), Écu en acier (7,5kg/15lb), Fromage (5 portions; 1,25kg/2,5lb), Hache d'arme nain (7,5kg/15lb), Lampe (0,5kg/1lb) *[NDMD Pourquoi ? Les nains ont vision dans le noir.]*, Livres (mon tresor; 4,5kg/9lb) : Histoire du clan des Karkans, Le Milles et un délices de la cuisine naine, Mon requeil de chansons (plutôt genre martial), Outre (bière naine; 2kg/4lb), Outre (vin; 2kg/4lb), Pain (2 miches 0,5kg/1lb), Rations de survie (10 jours; 5kg/10lb), Sac à dos (1kg/2lb), Silex et amorce, Tambour (style tam-tam) gravé par mes soins (2,5kg/5lb), 1 PO, 1 PA, 9 PC.
Encombrement total : 53,25kg/106,5 lb (intermédiaire).
Description et historique : 50 ans (plutôt jeune), 1m15, 100kg (fluet, quoi).  De l'union de Morkan le dur et de Molwina naquit le petit Thrin. Les deux parents heureux imaginaient déjà leur fils, guerroyant contre de terribles ennemis, apportant gloire et honneur au clan des Karkans (prononcer karkane), leur clan. Tout dans sa vie fut donc plus dicté par une grande ligne de conduite parentale : devient aussi fort que papa. En effet, Morkan (prononcer morkane), fils de Morden (moredènne), était un de ceux que l'on appelle "protecteur nain". Il faisait parti des troupes d'élite du clan et il était respecté comme tel.
Cependant, malgrè tous les effort entrepris par ses parent, Thrin ne montrait pas un terrible engouement pour la batille. Il était plutôt fluet (pour un nain s'entend), ne reprenait jamais plus de trois fois du délicieux ragoût d'ours des montagnes que concoctait Molwina, et , comble du comble, semblait plus intrigué par les livres que par la bagarre. 
Il ne rechignait toutefois pas à apprendre l'art de la guerre, car il pensait que toute forme de savoir était bonne à prendre.
Vers la fin de son adolescence, il pris un peu plus de carrure, attisant du coup les convoitises de la plupart des jeunes naines du village. Il eut quelques aventures sans lendemain, ces demoiselles naines ne retrouvant pas la bestialité coutumière dans leur rapport avec le jeune Thrin. Il était tout de même de plus en plus apprécié dans le village grâce à sa bonne humeur contagieuse et à son talent de narration. Si vous étiez passé à cette époque-là à côté de "la taverne de la source ambrée", vous n'auriez pas manqué d'entendre quelque chant guerrier s'élever de cet endroit. Et devinez qui en était l'initiateur ? Notre Thrin.
Puis vint un jour où Thrin dû participer à sa première bataille. Une horde de gobelin tentait de passer à travers les mines. La bataille fut relativement brève et Thrin sain et sauf. Mais, même si cette bataille n'était qu'une anecdote, il en gardera un souvenir impérissable. Les gobelins possédaient dans leur rang un tambourin, frappant inlassablement sur son instrument pour exhorter les troupes à donner de leur mieux. C'est là qu'il comprit que la musique pouvait avoir un effet "magique" sur les humanoïdes.
Au cours des deux années qui suivirent, il testa sa théorie au combat. Et les résultat ne se firent pas attendre. Les combats étaient plus facile, les nains récupéraient plus vite, et les adversaires paraissaient parfois décontenancés, voir même terrifiés par certain chants.
Cependant, ces nouvelles pratique ne plaisaient pas à tout le monde. Une partie du clan estimaient que les champs de batailles n'étaient pas des tavernes à ciel ouvert, et que la guerre était une affaire sérieuse. Un grand conseil fut organisé afin de débattre de ce problème. Bien sûr Thrin était adoré de tous. Il dégageait une aura de sympathie incroyable. Personne ne pouvait réellement détester ce beau jeune nain. Seulement voilà : La guerre, c'était la guerre !
Le conseil statua, et donna le choix à Thrin : ou il stoppait ses chant au combat, ou il devrait quitter le clan.
Au grand damn de ses parent, il choisit la deuxième option non sans un pincement au coeur. 
Le jour de son départ, il prit en secret un trésor : trois livres représentant ce qui est tout pour lui. Un livre sur l'histoire de son clan, le livre de cuisine de sa mère, et son recueil de chants.
Arrivé à la porte du village, son père vint à lui : "Tiens, Thrin. Prends ma hache. C'est la hache d'un protecteur nain, j'espère qu'elle te portera chance et que tu n'aura pas trop à t'en servir. Va mon fils, je suis fier de toi. Reviens-nous fier de ton expérience, et fait connaître la bravoure des nains de Karkan à travers le monde"
Puis ce fut au tour de Kolgan (kolgane), fils de Kolsen (kolsène), chef des Karkans de s'avancer vers Thrin : "Thrin, fils de Morkan, le conseil a parlé et tu a fait ton choix. Tu me vois très peinné de perdre ainsi la joie de vivre de notre clan. Accepte ce cadeau de la part du village." Et il lui tendit un tambour, gravé de runes naines représentant les valeur du clan de Karkans.

C'est les yeux humides qu'il partit à l'aventure...

Thrin partait à l’aventure pour :

Tester si sa musique (ou plutôt son chant) avait réellement des pouvoir magiques, et si quelqu'un pouvait lui expliquer et lui enseigner ses pouvoirs.
Assouvir sa soif de connaissance (rare pour un nain) en étant confronté à d'autres races et d'autres cultures (ce qui fait plutôt penser qu'il appartient à un de ces groupes reculés et non à une baronnie)
Faire connaître son clan de par le monde, car ce sont de valeureux guerriers.

*Valishan, elfe (m), Rod 1 :* Humanoïde de taille M; DV 1d10; pv 10; Init +7 (Dex, Science de l'initiative); VD 9 m; CA 16, touché 13, surpris 13; BBA +1; Lutte +3; Att +4 distance (1d8/x3, arc long composite), +4 distance (1d4/19-20, couteau de lancer), +3 corps à corps (1d8+2/19-20, épée longue) ou +3 corps à corps (1d4+2/19-20, dague);  AS ennemi juré (gobelinoïdes); Part caractéristiques raciales des elfes; Al:CB; JS Réf:+3, Vig:+2; Vol:+2; For 14, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12; Sag 14; Cha 10.
Langues: Devinois, Elfe, Sylvestre.
Compétences  Artisanat(archerie)+5, Detéction+4; Perception auditive+4, 
Premiers secours+6, Sens de la nature+6, Sens de l'orientation+6, Dons :Pistage, Science de l'initiative. 
Attaques spéciales: Ennemi juré(goblinoïdes)[+1 Bluff,Perception auditive, Psychologie, Détéction,Sens de la nature et dégats); Immunisé aux effets magiques de sommeil; Vison nocturne; +2 au JS contre les enchantements; +2 en Perception auditive, Fouille et Détection; Jet auto pour les portes secrètes.
Possessions matérielles arc long composite, 40 flèches,2 dagues, 4 couteaux de lancer, épée longue, armure de cuir clouté, corde en soie (25m), 4 torches, sac à dos, habits d'explorateur, 3po, 9pa, 6pc.
Encombrement total : 29 kg/58lb. 
Historique:Valishan est né dans une communauté forestière très respectueuse de la nature et essayant de vivre en accord avec celle ci. Ils sont beaucoup plus près de la religion druidique que du culte d'Avméa. Les tentatives de de l'église n'ont jamais donné grand chose même si les gens de cette communauté ont toujours écouté tranquilement ses envoyés et écouté leur discours. Cela deplait aux autorités religieuses mais elles n'ont rien a leur reprocher et donc ne peut tenter d'interventions plus musclée. Cette communauté est très hétéroclite pour les races qui la composent. Le père de Valishan était rodeur et sa mere druide. Ils l'ont toujours élevé selon les principes druidiques. L'éducation des enfants se faisant par tout les membres de la communauté, il a eu accès a de nombreuses possibilités de carrière avant de choisir celle de Rodeur, après le massacre de ses parents par des gobelins. Espèce qu'il hait plus que tous depuis. Lorsque la guerre civile commença, la communauté se rangea du coté de Auguste qui semble beaucoup plus proche de leur coté humaniste. Néanmoins, les a plupart des gens ne se sont pas investis dans la guerre. Mais Valishan voulait intervenir plus directement et décida donc de trouver un moyen de s'engager comme éclaireur dans l'armée d'Auguste. Ces recherches l'ont rapidement conduit dans la ville de Chaudière où il arrive par une journée pluvieuse et froide d'automne.

*Imay Boischatel, gnome (f), Rou 1* humanoïde de taille petite (gnome); DV 1d6; pv 7; Init +6 (Dex, Science de l’initiative); VD 4,5 m; CA 16, touché 13, surpris 13; BBA +0; Lutte +1; Att +1 corps à corps (1d6/19-20, épée courte), +1 corps à corps (1d4/19-20, dague), +3 à distance (1d8/19-20, arbalète légère) ou +3 à distance (1d4/19-20, dague); AS attaque sournoise (+1d6), bonus raciaux de gnome; Part caractéristiques raciales de gnome; AL CB; JS Réf +4, Vig +1, Vol +1; For 11; Dex 15; Con 12; Int 14; Sag 13; Cha 10.
Compétences : Acrobaties +3, Alchimie +6, Crochetage +6, Déplacement silencieux +3, Désamorçage/sabotage +6, Détection +5, Discrétion +7, Fouille +4, Lecture sur les lèvres +6, Utilisation d’objets magiques +2,Vol à la tire +3; Dons :  Science de l’initiative.
Possessions matérielles: Arbalète légère, Armure de cuir clouté, Carreaux d’arbalète (20), Corde de soie (15 m), Dague, Épée courte, Grappin, Huile (2 flasques), Lanterne à capote, Outils de cambrioleur, Outre, Paillasse, Pierre à aiguiser, Rations de survie (2 jours), Sac à dos, Sac, Sacoche de ceinture, Silex et amorce, Tenue d’explorateur. 1 po, 5 pa, 8 pc. Encombrement total :24,3 kg (intermédiaire).
Sorts connus (racial): lumières dansante, prestidigitation, son imaginaire.
Historique : à venir._


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *D'accord.  J'y suis plus ou moins perdu, comme la conversion de livres aux kilogrammes que j'ai déjà faite montre.  Je ne peux toujours pas dire ma hauteur en mètres (6 pies 2 pouces?).  J'essayerai de mon mieux, mais je rêve en miles et feet, il faut reconnaïtre.  *




Si ça peut t'aider, voilà un site plutôt complet: www.onlineconversion.com.

1  Inch = 2.54  Centimeters
1  Foot = 30.48  Centimeters
1  Yard = 91.44  Centimeters
1  Mile = 1.609344  Kilometers
1  League = 4.828032  Kilometers
1  Nautical league  = 5.556  Kilometers

1 Pound (Avoirdupois) * = 0.4536 Kilograms
1 Ounce (Avoirdupois) * = 28.35 Grams
1 Dram (Avoirdupois) * = 1.771875 Grams

Info:
Avoirdupois (Avoir.) is the weight system for commerce. This is the most common weight system.
Troy is the weight system for precious metals such as gold.
Apothecaries (Apoth.) is the weight system for druggists.

J'aime beaucoup le nom avoirdupois, au passage... Avoir du poids. C'est pour un français ce que des livres havingsomeweiht seraient pour un américain.

Bon, sinon, ça y est, j'ai copié ma p'tite gnome. J'en ai profité pour corriger une faute, le présent du subjonctif de sourire est "sourie" (comme pour rire), pas "sourisse" (comme pour finir). Ah, le subjonctif... Si on s'en servait un peu plus, on se tromperait moins, je pense.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Personnages*



> _Compétences :_ Bluff +3, Diplomatie +3, Estimation +4, Intimidation +3, Renseignements +2; _ Dons :_Endurance, Botte secrète (hache d’arme naine) *[NDMD : Spécialisation martiale n’est disponible qu’au 4e niveau et Botte secrète est nécessaire, d’où la substitution, corrige-la si nécessaire.  J’ai également noté que tu n’as mis aucun point de compétence dans Représentation (chant) pourtant essentiel à ton personnage et son côté Barde, est-ce volontaire ?  Corriger au besoin.]*.




Ok, pour Botte secrète, j'ai confondu les deux :-/ (j pensait que c'était l'inverse ...)

Pour ce qui est de représentation, je me suis énormement posé la question à savoir si, sans avoir eu de maitre ou professeur, j'avais le droit de prendre cette compétence... Mais bon, si tu me pose la question, je suis ravi de changer : Estimation passe à +3, Bluff passe à +2, ce qui me fait récupérer 4 point de comp. Comme ma class de prédilection est Guerrier, il faut que je dépense deux point pour un, ce qui donne donc: Représentation (chant ) +3 (car +1 de charisme). 

J'ai pas le livre sous les yeux (chui au boulot, alors chhuuuuuut ...  ), alors si j'ai (encore) fait une bêtise, hésite pas à corriger... Merci



> Lampe (0,5kg/1lb) *[NDMD Pourquoi ? Les nains ont vision dans le noir.]*,



Veille habitude...  
En fait, lors d'une quête il y a longtemps, je jouais déjà un nain. Nous sommes rentrés dans une caverne profonde, et personne n'avait de lampe (ni de torche, ni quoi que ce soit d'autre) !!! Je n'était pas particulièrement gêné qu'ils me suivent attchés à moi, mais quend il a fallu combatre dans  au fin fond de la cavrene, je me suis senti tout à coup bien seul 

Du coup, maintenant, je prends toujours une lampe avec moi


----------



## wolvie (Apr 8, 2003)

Pour moi tout est ok, j'ai recopié mon perso a l'endroit demandé (sans trop comprendre pourquoi mais c'est pas grave  ). Par contre ca donne le Eastern Daylight Time par rapport au GMT, histoire de savoir de combien on est décalé au juste.
Dalshim je compatit totalement, il n'y a pas longtemps je me suis fait teleporter dans Sombreterre contre mon gre et sans y voir dans le noir c'est lourd. Il faut donc toujours avoir une source de lumière sur soi au cas où.

Wolvie


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Pour moi tout est ok, j'ai recopié mon perso a l'endroit demandé (sans trop comprendre pourquoi mais c'est pas grave  ). Par contre ca donne le Eastern Daylight Time par rapport au GMT, histoire de savoir de combien on est décalé au juste.
> Dalshim je compatit totalement, il n'y a pas longtemps je me suis fait teleporter dans Sombreterre contre mon gre et sans y voir dans le noir c'est lourd. Il faut donc toujours avoir une source de lumière sur soi au cas où.
> 
> Wolvie *




L'Heure avancé de l'est, c'est GMT-4.  À l'automne, quand nous revenons à l'heure normale de l'est, c'est GMT-5.

Wolvie, la raison pour laquelle je vous ai demandé de recopier le perso dans Rogue's Gallery est double en fait :

Le fait de le copier et de le réafficher vous permet d'avoir une «feuille de personnage virtuelle».  Étant donné que c'est vous qui l'avez affiché et pas moi vous êtes en mesure d'éditer les caractéristiques, l'équipement, etc., de faire la mise à jour de votre personnage, quoi.  Si je l'affichais, vous ne pourriez pas éditer votre personnage (en cliquant sur le bouton *edit* en bas de message.
Il est coutume sur ce forum d'afficher les personnages créés dans Rogue's Gallery.  Nous aurions très bien pu les laisser dans cette discussion-ci, mais elle va servir pour les discussion hors-jeu, questions de règles, etc.  Donc, les personnages risquent de se perdre dans ce fouilli assez rapidement.  En ayant un fil de discussion dédié au personnage, ça va être plus facile de s'y retrouver.
[/list=1] 

J'espère que cela éclaire ta _lampe_... 

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Personnages*



			
				dalshim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, pour Botte secrète, j'ai confondu les deux :-/ (j pensait que c'était l'inverse ...)
> 
> ...




Pas de problème pour les erreurs, je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte à la première lecture.  C'est seulement en recopiant ton personnage que j'ai réalisé, alors... 

Je te demanderais d'apporter ces correctifs lorsque tu recopieras ton perso dans Rogue's Gallery, s.t.p.  Merci,

Guillaume

P.S. Tu es au travail et moi je devrais y être...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si ça peut t'aider, voilà un site plutôt complet: www.onlineconversion.com.
> 
> ...




J'aime bien également donner quelques ordres de grandeur pour comparer lorsque j'explique le système métrique alors :

1 Centimeter = le côté d'un dé 6 de taille moyenne
1 Meter = 1 grand pas
1 Kilomètre = Environ 10 terrains de football
5 Miles = 8 kilomètres environ

Si cela peut t'éclairer... 

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Si un joueur se désiste, je connais quelqu'un qui pourrait être intéressé... *




Bon, je viens de recevoir un courriel de redsonja.  Il est totalement accaparé par le boulot et ne pourra pas se joindre à nous.  Une place vient donc de se libérer si ton ami est toujours intéressé.

Par contre, je vise toujours mercredi soir (GMT-4) pour le début de campagne.  Si ton ami confirme sa présence, je trouverai bien le moyen de l'introduire.  Il y a quelques endroit où cela pourra bien se faire.

Voici la liste des personnages à cette date :

(1) Gue/Barb/Rôd/Pal — Wolvie (Valishan, Elf Rod 1)
(2) Ens/Mag — Urbannen (Altran, Humain Ens 1)
(3) Dru/Prê — Ouvert
(4) Roub — Julie (Imay, Gnome Roub 1)
(5) Atout 1 — Dalshim (Thrim, nain Gue/Bard apprenti)
(6) Atout 2 — Gez (Naline, Gnome Rou/Dru apprenti)

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Apr 8, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, je viens de recevoir un courriel de redsonja.  Il est totalement accaparé par le boulot et ne pourra pas se joindre à nous.  Une place vient donc de se libérer si ton ami est toujours intéressé.
> 
> ...




Aie Aie AIe ... 

Si ton ami nous rejoins, j'espère que ça ne le dérangera pas de faire un healer ...


----------



## dalshim (Apr 8, 2003)

Voilà, j'ai posté mon perso sur l'autre forum ...


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2003)

C'est fait, j'ai affiché mon perso dans Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Bon, je viens de recevoir un courriel de redsonja.  Il est totalement accaparé par le boulot et ne pourra pas se joindre à nous.  Une place vient donc de se libérer si ton ami est toujours intéressé.*




Dommage... Mon frère (Aloïsius sur Internet) me dit qu'il ne pourra pas. Je vais tenter de contacter d'autres gens, il y a pas mal de francophones sur ce forum.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dommage... Mon frère (Aloïsius sur Internet) me dit qu'il ne pourra pas. Je vais tenter de contacter d'autres gens, il y a pas mal de francophones sur ce forum. *




Dommage, effectivement.  Par contre, si nous n'avons pas de guérisseur dans le groupe, je pense être en mesure de vous fournir de l'aide de ce côté.  De toutes manière, je ne suis pas du style à éliminer les PJ dans le premier round.  Dans le deuxième peut-être... 

Il y toujours moyen de s'arranger.  De plus avec la puissance du groupe, je suis convaincu que les choses vont bien se passer.

En passant Gez, je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, j'ai augmenté les points de vie de Mitaine.  Bon, ce n'est qu'un point, mais quand même.  Au lieu de prendre les pv moyens indiqués, j'ai roulé 1d8.  J'ai eu un 7, ce qui fait 3 pv, puisque Mitaine a 1/2d8.  C'est déjà au moins ça de pris.  J'ai pensé que tu apprécierais.

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Dommage, effectivement.  Par contre, si nous n'avons pas de guérisseur dans le groupe, je pense être en mesure de vous fournir de l'aide de ce côté.  De toutes manière, je ne suis pas du style à éliminer les PJ dans le premier round.  Dans le deuxième peut-être...
> 
> Il y toujours moyen de s'arranger.  De plus avec la puissance du groupe, je suis convaincu que les choses vont bien se passer.*




J'ai envoyé un mail à Horacio, un espagnol qui vit en France et se débrouille plutôt bien.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *En passant Gez, je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, j'ai augmenté les points de vie de Mitaine.  Bon, ce n'est qu'un point, mais quand même.  Au lieu de prendre les pv moyens indiqués, j'ai roulé 1d8.  J'ai eu un 7, ce qui fait 3 pv, puisque Mitaine a 1/2d8.  C'est déjà au moins ça de pris.  J'ai pensé que tu apprécierais.*




Ah oui, c'est un peu mieux, effectivement. Merci, généreux MJ


----------



## Horacio (Apr 9, 2003)

Bonjour

Gez m'a envoye an email pour me parler de la place libre et me suggerer de venir lire le _thread_... 

Je suis Espagnol, mais j'habite a Brest (France). Je peux lire (et parler) Français sans probleme, mais mon Français ecrit n'est pas tres bon (quelques fois melange avec l'espagnol et l'anglais) et je n'ai pas les livres du D&D en Français (ou en Espagnol, je ne les ai qu'en Anglais  ).

Si mon mauvais Français ne vous derange pas trop, je voudrais bien essayer de vous joindre dans le PbP...


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Je suis Espagnol, mais j'habite a Brest (France). Je peux lire (et parler) Français sans probleme, mais mon Français ecrit n'est pas tres bon (quelques fois melange avec l'espagnol et l'anglais) et je n'ai pas les libres du D&D en Français (ou en Espagnol, je ne les ai qu'en Anglais  ).*




Pour les livres, c'est pas un problème, moi aussi je ne les ait qu'en anglais.

Un glossaire des termes de la traduction officielle est présent ici.

Pour la conversion des poids, c'est simplifié, 1 lb. = 500 grammes.

La place libre serait celle du guérisseur, un druide ou un prêtre, éventuellement un paladin avec un bon charisme (ça ne ferait qu'un demi-guérisseur, mais mon perso peut remplacer l'autre moitié).

La création se fait en point-buy, 28 points, niveau 1, argent de départ maximum (voir ci-dessous), et le background du monde est présent ici (background important page 19 à 34, le reste, c'est des règles).

Barbare 120 po
Barde 120 po
Druide 60 po
Ensorceleur 90 po
Guerrier 180 po
Magicien 90 po
Paladin 180 po
Prêtre 150 po
Rôdeur 180 po
Roublard 150 po


----------



## Horacio (Apr 9, 2003)

Merci pour le resume 

Bien, je crois que je vaise commencer comme un druide, peut-être pour multi-classer (est-ça un mot? ) en druide-rogue (roublard?)plus tard, si le rôle de guerisseur est partage entre Gez et moi.

Donc pour le moment je suis le druid (a.k.a. "medicin!!!! Nous avons un blesé ici!!!!"). Je suis pas sur encore de quelle race, peut-être gnome or hafelin (c'est ça un halfling en Français?)


----------



## dalshim (Apr 9, 2003)

Bien venu au nouveau druide !!! Gloire à lui !!!
(tiends, je crois que je vais composer une ode en son nom ...  )


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Bien, je crois que je vais commencer comme un druide, peut-être pour multi-classer (est-ce un mot? [Oui]) en druide-roublard plus tard, si le rôle de guerisseur est partage entre Gez et moi.
> 
> Donc pour le moment je suis le druide (a.k.a. "médecin !!! Nous avons un blessé ici !!!"). Je suis pas sur encore de quelle race, peut-être gnome or halfélin.*




Les persos déjà présents sont:
Naline, une gnomette roublarde/druidesse;
Valishan, un elfe rôdeur;
Thrin, un nain guerrier/barde;
Imay, une gnomette roublarde; et
Altran, un humain ensorceleur.

(Voire la description plus complète là.)

Un troisième gnome serait je pense de trop s'il est rencontré par hasard. Il faudrait l'intégrer dans l'historique d'un des deux autres (voire des deux)... :-?  C'est vrai qu'on pourrait en faire un frère ou une soeur de Naline en ce cas. Un humain serait sans doute préférable, c'est étonnant de n'en avoir qu'un seul, même si c'est vrai que les humains sont, par la force des choses, ordinaires, tandis que les aventuriers se doivent d'être extraordinaires. 

Quand au multiclassage en roublard, je le déconseille, ce rôle est déjà rempli largement (Imay, surtout, Naline, ensuite, et éventuellement Thrin), mais on manquera un peu de puissance en magie divine. Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel niveau on va grimper, mais il me faudra attendre le niveau 5 au moins pour avoir des sorts de niveau 2.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 9, 2003)

hmmmm....

il semble que mon idee du druide-robleur avait ete deja pris 

[EDIT]Je suis en train de lire la "bible" de la campaigne et je vous que tous le prêtre suivent le même dieu... Donc je crois que je dois lire plus avant de decider si prêtre ou druide. En tout cas, je suis le gerisseur du groupe, sans multiclasse 
[EDIT 2]Apres l'avoir lu , je pense que le prêtre n'est pas la bonne classe pour mon personage, donc je reviens au druide.

Je suis le druide (mono-classe) du groupe donc... 

Pour la race... hmmm, si il y a deja deux gnomes, je peux être soit un halfing soit un demi-elfe, soit, a la limite, un humain...


----------



## dalshim (Apr 9, 2003)

Si je peux donner mon avis (comment? je ne peux pas? quelqu'un s'insurge? Qu'il fasse attention, ou je lui fracasse le crâne en deux avant d'entamer un chant célébrant le fier idiot, mort au combat AHAHAHAH) :
je pense que dans le monde d'Erdeven, il n'y a que deux religions phares (je peux me tromper, bien sûr ...)

Pour ce qui est de la race, humain me semblerai plus judicieux


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh la la, il y a eu de l'activité pendant que je dormais ! Bon une chose à la fois.



> _Originally posted by Horacio_
> 
> *Bonjour
> 
> ...




Bonjour Horacio,

Tu es définitivement le bienvenu.  Plus on est de fou, plus on rit.  Pour ce qui est du français, hey en autant que tout le monde se comprenne et s'amuse, c'est ça qui compte.  Question livre, je crois comprendre que Gez a déjà répondu à la question.

En passant, merci à Gez de s'être occupé de toi en mon absence.  Quoi, il faut bien que je dorme !  Tu l'as peut-être remarqué Julie et moi sommes sur GMT-4, Urbannen aussi, je crois, donc nous somme un peu décalés par rapport aux Français. 



> *hmmmm....
> 
> il semble que mon idee du druide-robleur avait ete deja pris
> 
> ...




C'est vrai que trois gnomes, ça ferait beaucoup.  Mais si tu y tiens absolument, nous pouvons toujours arranger ça.  Je suis d'accord avec Gez qu'il faudrait alors intégrer ton personnage dans l'historique de celui de Naline (joué par Gez) ou Imay (joué par Julie).  Je n'ai pas de problème que certains personnages se connaissent ou aient des liens de sang, en autant que toutes les parties soient d'accord.

Ceci étant dit, si tu choisi autre chose qu'un humain, je crois que je vais surnommer ce groupe : «la bande des _shorty_» ! Tous les personnages sont plus petits que les humains, sauf Altran bien sûr.  Il est pratiquement le géant du groupe. 



> _Originally posted by dalshim_
> *Si je peux donner mon avis (comment? je ne peux pas? quelqu'un s'insurge? Qu'il fasse attention, ou je lui fracasse le crâne en deux avant d'entamer un chant célébrant le fier idiot, mort au combat AHAHAHAH) :
> je pense que dans le monde d'Erdeven, il n'y a que deux religions phares (je peux me tromper, bien sûr ...)*




Tu peux toujours donner ton avis... en autant qu'il ne contradise pas le mien 

Sérieusement, effectivement, Erdeven, une île de la taille du Nigéria à peu près, ne compte que deux religions phares : le druidisme et les avméistes.  Le culte de Délénor est bien sûr limité aux créatures maléfiques.  Ceci étant dit, je n'imagine certainement pas le reste du monde comme étant dépourvu d'autres religions.  Simplement que ce secteur est contrôlé par une religion monothéiste, soit l'Église d'Avméa.

Ceci étant dit, Erdeven se situe un peu à la limite de cette zone de contrôle, un peu comme la Grande Bretagne et l'Irlande l'étaient pour le christianisme pendant le moyen-âge.  Plusieurs «barbares» pillent constamment les côtes.  Il est possible que c'est barbares aient d'autres religions, pas nécessairement monothéiste.  C'est seulement que je ne m'y suis pas penché, donc pas créé.

Comme je l'ai déjà mentionné, quand j'ai créé ce monde je voulais faire quelque chose avec un «feeling» très médiéval.  J'ai dû mettre un peu d'eau dans mon vin puisque je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour créer mes propres aventures.  Pour cette campagne, je suis prêt à en mettre un peu plus, c'est tout... 



> _Originally posted by Gez_
> 
> *Quand au multiclassage en roublard, je le déconseille, ce rôle est déjà rempli largement (Imay, surtout, Naline, ensuite, et éventuellement Thrin), mais on manquera un peu de puissance en magie divine. Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel niveau on va grimper, mais il me faudra attendre le niveau 5 au moins pour avoir des sorts de niveau 2.*




La série d'aventures que j'ai choisi, certaines ne sont anoncés, elles n'ont pas encore été publiées devraient permettre aux personnages de se rendre au 20e niveau.  Ceci étant dit, nous verrons comment les choses se passe avant de voir si loin. 

La première aventure devrait permettre au groupe d'atteindre le 3e niveau, peut-être le 4e.

Parlant de l'aventure, j'ai mis à la disposition des joueurs une carte de la ville où se déroule l'aventure, ici.  Si vous préférez n'avoir que l'image sans la clé (elle est un peu plus nette que dans le pdf), cliquez plutôt ici.

Voici les statistiques de la ville :

*Chaudière (ville importante) :*  Traditionnel; AL NB; Population 4 500 adultes; limite 3 000 po; Actifs 600 000 po; Mixte (79% humain, 9% halfelin, 5% gnome, 3% nain, 2% elfe, 1% demi-elfe, 1% demi-orque).
*Autorité :*Bourgmestre Sererin Navalant, humain (m) Nob10; Tersséon Skellerang, humain (m) Gue8 (Capitaine de la garde).

Chaudière est situé dans les montagnes au sud-ouest de Chantebrume.


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2003)

Bienvenu Horacio,

Tu te débrouilles bien en français, quand même . Je crois qu'un demi-elfe ou un humain seraient tout aussi bienvenu dans le groupe. À ma conaissance (je n'ai pas les manuels avec moi), le demi-elfe est de taille semblable à l'humain. Chacun a ses avantages et ses défauts. Par contre, l'humain a deux dons (feats) au départ, ce qui peut être intéressant. Comme nous avons déjà deux gnomes, un nain et un elfe (un seul humain dans le groupe!), il manque un peu de hauteur . 

Quand au druide, il n'est pas obligé d'être un hôpital ambulant . Quelque soit la race que tu choisi, je te sugère de prendre le don _écriture de parchemins_ (_scribe scroll_). C'est très pratique pour un guérisseur. Dès que tu commence à obtenir des points d'expérience et un peu d'argent tu peux mettre tes sorts de guérison sur les parchemins et laisser de la place dans ta mémoire pour d'autres choses .

Bonne construction de personnage 

P.S. Le MD voudrait partir la campagne ce soir. Ne soit pas découragé ou inquiet, il y aura une multitude d'occasions pour t'intégré dans le groupe. Par expérience, ce qui peut prendre quatre heures à jouer sur une table, peut prendre jusqu'à deux semaines en PbP, dépendant de la fréquence des réponses de chacun. Donc, même si nous commençons ce soir, nous ne seront pas rendu très loin d'ici vendredi, tu as amplement le temps de construire ton perso .


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 9, 2003)

J'ai également mis à la disposition des joueurs deux images du monde.  La première illustre la géographie de Zemli, le monde où est situé Erdeven.  La deuxième est une autre représentation de la géographie physique d'Erdeven.

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 9, 2003)

*C'est parti !*

Voilà, j'ai afficher le lancement de la partie.  Vous pouvez la trouver à cet endroit. 

Horacio, ne t'en fait pas.  J'ai bien des moments pour t'ingérer à la partie, alors prend ton temps pour créer ton personnage.  Dès que nous l'aurons paufiner, je m'arrangerai pour te faire rentrer dans l'histoire.

Guillaume


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh grand maître! Je n'arrive pas à téléchargé votre manuel de campagne . Est-ce moi qui suis trop technologiquement arriérée ?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *Oh grand maître! Je n'arrive pas à téléchargé votre manuel de campagne . Est-ce moi qui suis trop technologiquement arriérée ?  *




Je n'ai pas de problème de mon côté.  Je t'ai acheminé le manuel par courriel.  Est-ce que d'autres ont des difficultés ?

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Enfin! EN World est revenu ! C'était plutôt pénible, cette absence.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Enfin! EN World est revenu ! C'était plutôt pénible, cette absence. *




Pour utiliser une expression bien québécoise : «Mets-en !» D'autant plus que j'avais affiché le début de la campagne avant que le serveur ne soit déconnecté.  Je bouille d'impatience depuis pour voir comment vous allez «commencer» l'aventure.

Au fait, j'espère que ça ne te dérange pas trop la façon dont j'ai introduit ton perso ?

Guillaume

P.S. : la question est valide pour tous les joueurs.  L'idée n'était pas de vous «railroader» dans la situation, mais plutôt de vous réunir au même endroit sans que ce soit la classique : «Vous vous trouvez dans une auberge...» De plus, j'ai essayé de prendre en compte l'historique de vos personnages.


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Moi, je n'ai aucun problème avec. La situation va sans doute être amusante, avec tout ces gens arrivants d'un peu partout... D'ailleurs, j'espère que mon petit bluff va fonctionner.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 10, 2003)

Par de problème pour moi, c'étais parfait


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Moi, je n'ai aucun problème avec. La situation va sans doute être amusante, avec tout ces gens arrivants d'un peu partout... D'ailleurs, j'espère que mon petit bluff va fonctionner. *




Parlant de ce bluff, je ne suis pas certain de saisir ce que tu essaie de faire.  En vertu des sorts que tu as préparé, tel qu'indiqué sur ta feuille de personnage, (_create water_ et _cure minor wounds_), il n'y a aucun sort capable de créer l'effet que tu désires.  Par ailleurs, les tours de magie et les illusions sont plutôt du ressort des mages et des ensorcelleurs.  Or ton personnage est un druide/roublard.  J'ai besoin d'explications... 

Guillaume


----------



## wolvie (Apr 10, 2003)

impossible de se connecter hier soir, mais visiblement je n'etais pas le seul. Voila donc Valishan qui entre dans la course.


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Parlant de ce bluff, je ne suis pas certain de saisir ce que tu essaie de faire.  En vertu des sorts que tu as préparé, tel qu'indiqué sur ta feuille de personnage, (create water et cure minor wounds), il n'y a aucun sort capable de créer l'effet que tu désires.  Par ailleurs, les tours de magie et les illusions sont plutôt du ressort des mages et des ensorcelleurs.  Or ton personnage est un druide/roublard.  J'ai besoin d'explications...
> 
> Guillaume *




Oui, je me suis relu, j'ai clarifié. J'étais un peu pressé de taper mon texte en vitesse avant que le serveur ne retombe en panne, ça m'a fait manger des mots (notamment, "sonore" après illusion). Il s'agit d'utiliser _ghost sound_ pour donner l'illusion de quatres humains en armure courant et criant "au nom de la loi, que se passe-t'il ici ?", le tout venant de derrière l'angle d'une ruelle. De préférence, Naline incante en se cachant derrière quelquechose (porche, tonneau, renfoncement...) après avoir vu la scène, et si ça ne suffit pas à faire fuire le ou les agresseurs, prend sa serpe en main et se dirige vers le combat.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, je me suis relu, j'ai clarifié. J'étais un peu pressé de taper mon texte en vitesse avant que le serveur ne retombe en panne, ça m'a fait manger des mots (notamment, "sonore" après illusion). Il s'agit d'utiliser ghost sound pour donner l'illusion de quatres humains en armure courant et criant "au nom de la loi, que se passe-t'il ici ?", le tout venant de derrière l'angle d'une ruelle. De préférence, Naline incante en se cachant derrière quelquechose (porche, tonneau, renfoncement...) après avoir vu la scène, et si ça ne suffit pas à faire fuire le ou les agresseurs, prend sa serpe en main et se dirige vers le combat. *




Excuse-moi Gez, mais je ne veux pas paraître totalement bouché, mais _ghost sound_, c'est un sort d'ensorceleur/magicien.  Tu joues bien un druide ?

[edit] Laisse-faire, je vais de me rappeler que tu jouais un gnome... Julie et toi êtes les premier gnome que je gère, j'ai pas l'habitude, désolé.

Bon je vais aller relire les personnages....


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 10, 2003)

Pardon!  J'ai essayé de me connecter hier soir, mais ENWorld n'était pas la.  J'aurai le temps de poster quelque chose dans 3 heures.

Du coté, je suis GMT-5, dans le Missouri, zone central, comme le Manitoba.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2003)

Pas de problème.  Comme tu peux le constater, tu n'es pas le seul à avoir eu des difficultés.


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Laisse-faire, je viens de me rappeler que tu jouais un gnome...*




Ah... Bon.  Je compte bien me servir de ces cantrips, et aussi du _speak with animals_ (elle peut s'en servir avec Mitaine, les renards étant des animaux de terrier aussi).


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah... Bon.  Je compte bien me servir de ces cantrips, et aussi du speak with animals (elle peut s'en servir avec Mitaine, les renards étant des animaux de terrier aussi). *




Il n'y a pas de problème.  J'étais seulement distrait... C'est ça qui arrive quand tu faits trois ou quatre choses en même temps...


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2003)

A propos de distraction... Pas oublier les 10% de risque d'échec pour l'armure de cuir  . Les gnomes lancent leurs sort comme des magiciens. D'ailleurs, après avoir pris sa serpe en main, j'ai oublié de lui faire prendre son bouclier dans l'autre. J'vais corrigé ça. Il est 1:35 ici...


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 11, 2003)

Horacio: tu a de la chance de vivre en Bretagne.  J'ai eu l'opportunité de passer une semaine à vogager là-bas.  Quand j'ai traversé la frontière de Normandie en Bretagne en train, j'avais l'impression de le sentir physiquement.  J'ai beaucoup aimé mon voyage, et j'aimerais bien y revenir un jour.  

Guillaume: J'ai fait une recherche pour Erdeven avec Google.  Apparemment, Erdeven est une ville en Bretagne - as-tu choisi le nom pour notre pays fictif à cause de ses racines celtes?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Guillaume: J'ai fait une recherche pour Erdeven avec Google.  Apparemment, Erdeven est une ville en Bretagne - as-tu choisi le nom pour notre pays fictif à cause de ses racines celtes? *




Je dois admettre que je ne me souviens plus très bien d'où j'ai tiré le nom d'Erdeven.  Orignialement, j'ai créé ce monde pour une campagne sous le système GURPS.  C'était aux alentours de 1998.  Je l'ai mis de côté un bout de temps pour le ressortir quand j'ai acheté les manuels de D&D 3e.  Il se peut très bien que j'ai trouvé le nom d'Erdeven dans un atlas, mais il se pourrait également que ce soit simplement une coincidence.  Honnêtement, je ne me rappelle plus.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 11, 2003)

J'aurais bessoin d'une petite précision sur les déplacement. Combien puis je parcourir de distance en round, en marchant? En courant? En chargeant?
De plus, je me demandais quel était le seuil de diificulté de jet de détection précédent afin de savoir si je l'avais réussi ou pas.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 11, 2003)

Wow, hier c'etait difficile de se connecter su ENWorld...

Mon perso est presque fini, il est un jeune humain druide qui fait son voyage d'iniciation conseillé par son maître (le typique "je n'ai plus a t'apprendre maintenat, tu dois parcourir le monde et experimenter par toi même, et lorsque tu l'auras fait tu viendras me revoir et nous finirons ton enseignement").


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *J'aurais bessoin d'une petite précision sur les déplacement. Combien puis je parcourir de distance en round, en marchant? En courant? En chargeant?*




Valishan est un elfe (vitesse 30 pieds, soit 6 cases, soit 9 mètres).
Il est en armure légère (cuir clouté), donc la vitesse ne change pas. Il porte un charge légère pour sa force, mais de justesse (pile-poil la limite). Donc sa vitesse n'est pas réduite.

En un round to peux:
Marcher 6 cases et agir
Marcher 12 cases
Courir 24 cases
Charger entre 2 et 12 cases en ligne droite et attaquer, avec un bonus de +2 à l'attaque mais un malus de -2 à la classe d'armure.

Valishan peut charger pour se mettre en E11 et attaquer B3. Brute 3 aura peut-être un petit bonus de couvert (+2 ou +4) donné par la caisse contre les atttaques de Valishan (et réciproquement). On peut passer par des cases occupées par une créature non-hostile.

Valishan pourrait aussi charger en E10 et attaquer B2 ou B3 -- si la caisse donne un bonus de couvert de +4 (à moitié à couvert), il ne se prendra pas d'attaque opportuniste de la part de B3. 



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *De plus, je me demandais quel était le seuil de diificulté de jet de détection précédent afin de savoir si je l'avais réussi ou pas. *




Je ne peut pas répondre pour Guillaume, mais j'avais l'impression que tout le monde l'a réussi, seulement les meilleurs résultat ont pris conscience du bruit avant et sont donc arrivé plus tôt (un peu plus proche que les autres).


----------



## wolvie (Apr 11, 2003)

ok merci je fais allez changer mes prochaines actions dans ce cas. Pour le jet de detection, je pensais que c'etais par rapport aux peintures des gars mais tu dois avoir raison


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Encore une fois, Gez répond très bien au questions avant que je ne puisse le faire.  Dis-donc Gez, tu veux le job de co-DM ou quoi ? 

Question jet de compétence, je n'ai pas l'habitude de révéler systématiquement les degrés de difficultés.  Par contre, je peux vous dire que le jet de détection servait à révéler le maquillage inhabituel des brutes.  Tous le monde à réussi.

Question couvert, la caisse et les tonneaux fournissent un abri conséquent (50%) aux créatures de taille M (humains, elfes et nains) et un abri important aux créatures de taille P (gnomes et renards).  Donc le bonus et de +4/+2 pour les premiers (CA/Réf) et de +7/+3 pour les deuxièmes.

En plus, la pluie qui tombe, la pénombre et le léger brouillard fourni à tout ce beau monde un camouflage négligeable.  Donc, il y a 10% de chance de rater une attaque.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Wow, hier c'etait difficile de se connecter su ENWorld...
> 
> Mon perso est presque fini, il est un jeune humain druide qui fait son voyage d'iniciation conseillé par son maître (le typique "je n'ai plus a t'apprendre maintenat, tu dois parcourir le monde et experimenter par toi même, et lorsque tu l'auras fait tu viendras me revoir et nous finirons ton enseignement"). *




C'est parfait Horacio.  Quand tu auras terminé, affiche le ici.  J'y jeterai un coup d'oeil et si tout va bien, le contraire m'étonnerai, je t'inclus dans la partie rapido-presto.

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Encore une fois, Gez répond très bien au questions avant que je ne puisse le faire.  Dis-donc Gez, tu veux le job de co-DM ou quoi ? *




Désolé  



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Question couvert, la caisse et les tonneaux fournissent un abri conséquent (50%) aux créatures de taille M (humains, elfes et nains) et un abri important aux créatures de taille P (gnomes et renards).  Donc le bonus et de +4/+2 pour les premiers (CA/Réf) et de +7/+3 pour les deuxièmes.*




Valishan n'aura pas d'AO contre lui. Parfait ! Par contre, ça ne devrait pas protéger les truand contre  mon _sand blast_ vu le point d'origine. Nyark nyark nyark!



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *En plus, la pluie qui tombe, la pénombre et le léger brouillard fourni à tout ce beau monde un camouflage négligeable.  Donc, il y a 10% de chance de rater une attaque. *




Imay ne pourra pas faire d'attaque sournoise.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé  *




Sérieusement, j'apprécie de t'avoir.  Comme j'ai toujours été le plus «connaissant» à propos des règles, j'ai rarement eu quelqu'un pour me souligner certaines subtilités ou me les rappeler.  Donc, tes commentaires ne font en sorte que d'améliorer la partie.  Merci.



> *Valishan n'aura pas d'AO contre lui. Parfait ! Par contre, ça ne devrait pas protéger les truand contre  mon sand blast vu le point d'origine. Nyark nyark nyark!
> 
> 
> 
> Imay ne pourra pas faire d'attaque sournoise. *




Hé, on ne peux pas plaire à tout le monde.  Les beauté du jeu en extérieur ! 

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Apr 11, 2003)

Question : 
Un barde, selon le manuel de campagne, peut jouer un note comme une action de mouvement. Cela signifie que j'ai le droit de jouer la note ET de me délpaceeer. Seulement voilà. Vu que ma vitesse de déplacement est de 4,5m (15pi), je ne peux me déplacer que de 3 cases. 

je voulais savoir si g le droit de courrir pour aller au contact ou pas. (je pense pas, mais ca vaut le coup de tenter  )


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Question :
> Un barde, selon le manuel de campagne, peut jouer un note comme une action de mouvement. Cela signifie que j'ai le droit de jouer la note ET de me délpaceeer. Seulement voilà. Vu que ma vitesse de déplacement est de 4,5m (15pi), je ne peux me déplacer que de 3 cases.
> 
> je voulais savoir si g le droit de courrir pour aller au contact ou pas. (je pense pas, mais ca vaut le coup de tenter  ) *




Désolé.  Pour combiner une attaque et un déplacement, tu ne peux seulement que «marcher», c'est-à-dire que tu ne peux seulement que te déplacer à ta vitesse de déplacement.  Donc, Thrin ne peux faire que 4,5 m et attaquer/lancer un sort/etc. ou l'inverse.

Meilleur chance la prochaine fois, 

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Wolvie, ton personnage à une vitesse de déplacement de 9m ce qu'il signifie qu'il peut parcourir cette distance et attaquer.  Ceci signifie également que tu peux atteindre les deux cases que tu m'as indiqué sans problème.  Portes-tu une attaque contre la brute 3 ? Comme ce n'est pas mentionné dans ton message, je vais présumé que non, à moins que tu m'indiques autre chose avant que je n'affiche les résultats du round.

En passant, si tu grimpes sur la caisse, tu obtiens un bonus de circonstance de +1 à l'attaque puisque tu es surélevé par rapport à tes adversaires.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 11, 2003)

elle fait quelle taille la caisse?

(en gros est-ce qu'un nain pourrait, par hasard, monter dessus sans effort ...  )

Dans tous les cas, je me rapproche le plus possible de la bataille ...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *elle fait quelle taille la caisse?
> 
> (en gros est-ce qu'un nain pourrait, par hasard, monter dessus sans effort ...  )
> 
> Dans tous les cas, je me rapproche le plus possible de la bataille ... *




Elle fait à peu près 1 m de haut.  Ça te couterais 1,5 m de déplacement pour grimper dessus.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, c noté.

Merci ...


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Sérieusement, j'apprécie de t'avoir.  Comme j'ai toujours été le plus «connaissant» à propos des règles, j'ai rarement eu quelqu'un pour me souligner certaines subtilités ou me les rappeler.  Donc, tes commentaires ne font en sorte que d'améliorer la partie.  Merci.*




A l'origine, je m'étais inscrit sur EN World pour obtenir et donner de l'aide -- c'est donc un réflexe. D'autant plus que, sur table, dans mon groupe de joueurs, on est 5, dont 4 MJ, dont trois pour D&D, mais seuls mon frère et moi avont les livres de base... Et les autres sont bien moins anglophones que moi... Donc forcément, même quand je ne maîtrise pas, je suis toujours prêt à aider et conseiller les autres qui connaissent moins bien les règles.



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Wolvie, ton personnage à une vitesse de déplacement de 9m ce qu'il signifie qu'il peut parcourir cette distance et attaquer.  Ceci signifie également que tu peux atteindre les deux cases que tu m'as indiqué sans problème.  Portes-tu une attaque contre la brute 3 ? Comme ce n'est pas mentionné dans ton message, je vais présumé que non, à moins que tu m'indiques autre chose avant que je n'affiche les résultats du round.
> *






			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *Je vais donc essayer de charger B2 en venant en E10.*




Il me semble qu'il attaque Brute 2.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il me semble qu'il attaque Brute 2. *




Effectivement.   J'ai dû sauter par dessus le mot * charger* en lisant.  Ceci étant dit, j'ai déjà roulé l'init et Valshim se déplace avant Naline.  Résultat, Valshim va être pris dans la zone d'effet de _rafale de sable_.  Tu veux toujours lancer ce sort ?

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

Si Naline est à un, deux ou trois point seulement derrière lui dans l'ordre d'initiative, c'est trop tard, elle s'est déjà lancée dans l'action. Par contre, si elle est plus lente, non, elle a le temps de voir Valishan* charger et renonce à son action (et ne fait donc rien ce tour-ci, si ce n'est un _refocus_ pour partir plus vite au tour suivant)...


*Désolé, j'ai été confondu


----------



## dalshim (Apr 11, 2003)

hum hum  

qui est ce Valshim dont vous parlez tout le temps ?

Est-ce Valishan ou Dalshim (l'âme de Thrin)


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *hum hum
> 
> qui est ce Valshim dont vous parlez tout le temps ?
> 
> Est-ce Valishan ou Dalshim (l'âme de Thrin) *




Mauvais MD ! [donne de grand coups de fouets] _Mea culpa ! Mea culpa ! Supra supra mea culpa !_

Je parlais bien sur de Valishan.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

*Avis à tous les lanceurs de sorts*

J'ai fait la liste des sorts disponibles dans _Relics & Rituals_ qui ont été ajouté à la liste des sorts de chaque classes pour les sorts de niveau 0 et de 1er niveau.  Si vous désirez consulter cette liste, vous pouvez la trouver ici.


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Avis à tous les lanceurs de sorts*



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *J'ai fait la liste des sorts disponibles dans Relics & Rituals qui ont été ajouté à la liste des sorts de chaque classes pour les sorts de niveau 0 et de 1er niveau.  Si vous désirez consulter cette liste, vous pouvez la trouver ici. *




Yaha ! J'ai R&R moi aussi.

D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, j'ai compilé une grande liste de sort (que je n'ai malheureusement pas finie, il me reste Oriental Adventure, le Psionics, Masters of the Wild, les Book of * Might de Monte Cook...). Voire ici.

Le description complète des sorts est bien sûr cachée pour des raisons assez évidentes (mais en fait, elle est quand même sur le site car c'est bien pratique pour moi, assez souvent, ça m'évite de trimbaler trop de bouquins entre ma maison dans les Cévennes et mon appart' à Montpellier).

Tout cela généré à partir d'un fichier XML monstrueux... La page avec les descriptions complètes de tout les sorts met deux minutes avant de se charger en entier !


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2003)

*RE: Avis à tous les lanceurs de sorts*



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *
> Tout cela généré à partir d'un fichier XML monstrueux... La page avec les descriptions complètes de tout les sorts met deux minutes avant de se charger en entier ! *




C'est l'avantage d'avoir accès à une ligne DSL ! 

C'est très intéressant ton site.  Je l'ai ajouté dans mes favoris.  Tu as autre chose comme ça de caché ?


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: RE: Avis à tous les lanceurs de sorts*



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *C'est très intéressant ton site.  Je l'ai ajouté dans mes favoris. *




Merci. Cela dit, ça fait quoi, deux ans ? que je me promet de vite faire le ménage/remettre à jour...  



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Tu as autre chose comme ça de caché ? *




Non, pas pour le moment... J'avais envisagé de me faire la même chose pour les créatures, car les bestiaires c'est lourd aussi, mais je me suis dit que je ne m'attellerais pas à une telle tâche tant que je n'aurais pas fait un petit programme pour automatiser la saisie -- et je n'en ai pas encore eu le temps ni l'envie...


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *En passant, j'ai l'intention d'illustrer les personnages de notre groupe, si vous n'avez pas d'objection bien sûr. Vous pouvez voir et commenter les oeuvres que j'ai déjà produit pour diverses aventures / campagnes en visitant la galerie d'art. Pour ce faire j'aimerais avoir une description physique de vos persos : âge, taille, poids, cheveux, yeux, marques particulières (tatouage, balafre, bijoux, etc.), vêtements portés. J’aimerais également savoir comment vous imaginez votre perso (pose particulière, emplacement des animaux de compagnie, expressions faciale particulière, etc.). Si cela vous intéresse, « postez » vos descriptions ici et soyez le plus descriptif possible. Par conte, je vous demande d’être très patient, je ne suis pas réputée pour ma rapidité . *




J'y ai un peu réfléchi, et j'ai posté quelquechose. Ce n'est sans doute pas assez descriptif (je ne suis moi-même pas artiste, ni même physionomiste, donc je ne sais pas décrire les gens). Si ça ne suffit pas, pose des questions !


----------



## Gez (Apr 12, 2003)

Guillaume, au bout de combien de temps décides-tu de l'action à la place d'un joueur qui "passe son tour" ?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Guillaume, au bout de combien de temps décides-tu de l'action à la place d'un joueur qui "passe son tour" ? *




Dans un des premiers messages, j'avais indiqué que je m'attendais à ce que les joueurs affichent au moins une fois à tous les deux jours.  C'est pourquoi j'ai attendus à ce matin avant d'afficher le prochain tour.

La prochaine action devrait être sur le forum d'ici quelques minutes.

À plus tard,

Guillaume

[EDIT] Voilà, c'est fait.  J'ai quand même inclus Altran dans le round.  Il observe pour ce round-ci, d'où le jet de détection.[/EDIT]


----------



## Gez (Apr 12, 2003)

Ayé, j'ai agit. Je suis plutôt content de mon idée, d'ailleurs (même si par contre c'est un peu risqué d'aller entre les marauds et leur chef). Avec un peu d'inventivité (et de détournement), ces petits sorts peuvent être pratiques. Personnellement, si c'était à moi de gérer ça, je lui mettrais un jet de réflexe (DC 13) pour éviter d'être aveuglé un round par l'eau.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'y ai un peu réfléchi, et j'ai posté quelquechose. Ce n'est sans doute pas assez descriptif (je ne suis moi-même pas artiste, ni même physionomiste, donc je ne sais pas décrire les gens). Si ça ne suffit pas, pose des questions ! *




Merci, pour les détails. Je vais m'y mettre dès que possible. Si je rencontre des problèemes, je te le ferai savoir .


----------



## dalshim (Apr 12, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà, c'est fait.  J'ai quand même inclus Altran dans le round.  Il observe pour ce round-ci, d'où le jet de détection.*





heeeuuuuuu ...
Y doit y avoir un problème, il n'y a rien après la toute première action de Julie ... 

C moi qui ai un problème, ou c normal ?

Ok, c bon, ct un problème de cache dans mon navigateur ...


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

Gez, le MD fait dire (puisque c'est moi qui utilise l'ordi et qu'il est occupé à faire la vaisselle, hi hi hi ) qu'il a bien aimé ton action. Original comme idée.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2003)

*Message d'intérêt général*

Prenez en note le courriel de Guillaume à l'avance au cas où vous n'arrivez pas à connecter à ENWorld. Vous pourrez donc l'avertir si vous avez des problèmes de connexion et/ou empêchements de répondre. Vous pouvez également prendre le mien en note comme "backup". Je suis généralement en mesure de le contacter rapidement si vous ne l'êtes pas.


----------



## Gez (Apr 13, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *Gez, le MD fait dire (puisque c'est moi qui utilise l'ordi et qu'il est occupé à faire la vaisselle, hi hi hi ) qu'il a bien aimé ton action. Original comme idée. *




Dommage que ça n'ai pas marché... Après le sort foiré et Valishan qui vient se mettre au beau milieu de l'aire d'effet du sort qu'elle voulait lancer, Naline est un peu frustrée...


----------



## dalshim (Apr 13, 2003)

_J'aurais jamais dû boire autant ... hips ..._  dixit Thrin


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2003)

*Finalement...*

Voilà.  Après plusieurs discusions avec notre honorable MD, voici finalement l'historique de Imay.  Je vous averti, c'est long, mais c'est intéressant. 

------------------------------

Imay Boischatel

_Premier jour de la passion 1163, quelques minutes avant le début d’un spectacle._

*«AIE ! Alton, je crois que le bébé s’en vient,* s’écria Rowyna.  Enceinte de neuf mois, ses contractions venait de commencer.
*- Ça ne peut pas attendre,*  répliqua nerveusement son mari, Alton. * Nous montons sur scène dans CINQ minutes ! »*

Rowyna et Alton Boischatel faisaient parti d’un clan de troubadours gnomes. Ils vivaient sur la route, voyageant de foire en foire. Il plus grand festival d’Erdeven qui se déroulait à Privas tout au long des jours de la passion. La compétition pour les places à ce festival était féroce : premier arrivé, premier servi. Le clan Boischatel, composé d’Alton l’aîné, Éliane la cadette et Zack le benjamin, ainsi que leur familles respectives, avait réussi à obtenir une place de choix sur le terrain de la foire. 

*«Calmes-toi, Alton, je vais prendre sa place,»* répondit doucement Éliane. Elle s'éclipsa quelques minutes pour enfiler un costume et pratiquer rapidement. Tour à tour, chaque membre de la famille s'occupa de la petite maman pendant leur pause. Les cris de douleurs de Rowyna montèrent en crescendo tout au long du spectacle, causant plusieurs maux de tête à son beau-père, Ozi, responsable des effets spéciaux, qui tentait tant bien que mal de les couvrir avec des explosions et des sortilèges. Les dernières paroles d'Alton furent couronnés par une formidable explosion inattendue.  Un profond et court silence plana sur la scène puis, retenti le cri d'un nouveau-né. Ozi, Éliane et Zack montèrent alors sur le planches quelques instants plus tard, tenant un petit paquet grouillant. Dès lors, Alton donna le surnom affectueux du «petit désastre» à sa fille Imay.

_Premier jour de la passion 1173, quelques minutes avant le début d’un spectacle _

*«IMAY ! Où est encore passé ce petit désastre !»*

Alton et Rowyna cherchaient leur fille depuis plus d'une heure.

*«Je ne la trouve pas, Rowyna, nous allons devoir improviser, *dit-il amèrement.
*- Elle est ici, *s'écria Éliane. La soeur d'Alton signalait au père un coin sombre sous les estrades. *Viens, ma belle, c'est le temps de monter sur scène.»*

Imay refusait de répondre, se terrant immobile dans sa cachette.

*«Tant pis, nous devrons commencer sans elle,»* lança Alton, exaspéré. 

Éliane et Rowyna durent négocier longuement avec Imay  avant de réussir à la faire sortir de sa cachette. Rowyna due lui promettre qu'elle n'aurait plus jamais à monter sur scène, alors qu’Éliane lui garantissait une gâterie après la représentation. 

Blême, Imay monta donc sur scène, mais figea instantanément à la vue du publique. Elle resta pendant plusieurs minutes, immobile et silencieuse, alors que son près tenter d'improviser autour de sa réaction. Finalement, Imay changea visiblement de couleur, tirant sur le vert, avant de faire brusquement demi-tour et de perdre son déjeuner derrière le décors. Le publique éclata de rire tandis qu'Alton rageait tranquillement sous son sourire 

Humiliée, elle pris immédiatement la poudre d'escampette et alla se réfugié auprès de son grand-père. Il semblait être le seul à comprendre qu'elle n'aimait pas jouer les instruments, qu'elle n'avait aucun talent pour le chant ou, maintenant, pour la comédie.  Quoique... Après ce spectacle, Alton du concéder qu’Imay ne pouvait remonter sur scène à moins d'absolue nécessité. Elle se vit donc assignée la tâche de monter les effets spéciaux de la troupe avec son grand-père, tâche qui ne lui déplaisait pas, d’ailleurs.  *«Il faut bien qu’il y ait quelqu’un pour remplacer, papa,»* marmonnât Alton.  *«Il n’est plus aussi jeune qu’il était…»*

_Premier jour de la passion 1193, quelques minutes avant le début d’un spectacle_

*«ROWYNA, regarde de quoi TON petit désastre à l'air !»*

Alton faisait les cent pas en pointant le visage de sa fille sous le regard patient de son épouse.

*«À quoi pouvais-tu bien penser Imay,»* rageait-il à travers ses dents serrées.

Imay arborait fièrement un tatouage très élaboré et très visible au dessus de l'oeil gauche, accompagné d'un petit bijou au nez.  Elle avait fait faire le tatouage et s’était fait percé le nez sur coup de tête, mais voyant la rage de son père, elle ne pouvait pas s’empêcher de sourire, visiblement heureuse de le mettre en rogne.

*«Nous avions monté ce numéro d'acrobaties spécialement pour toi et tu viens tout gâcher avec ce ridicule tatouage et ce bijou,»* s'écria Alton le visage écarlate et boursouflé de colère. Imay restait immobile, un sourire moqueur au lèvre. Ce qu’elle aimait mettre son père en colère ! *«Après tout, c’est lui qui m’a donné le surnom du petit désastre de la famille,»* se disait-elle tout bas.  *«Il faut que j’y fasse honneur !»*

*«Si tu ne voulais pas participer au spectacle, tu n'avais qu'à le dire. Tu n'étais pas obligé de te faire mutilé.
-Alton, mon chéri, je crois que tu y vas un peu fort là,* dit Rowyna en tentant de calmer le jeu.  *Elle peut très bien faire son numéro et ce n’est pas pire que certains costumes qu’arborent le clan Kilinois.  Ils nous volent régulièrement la vedette, pourtant.
- Ne prends pas sa défense, Rowyna !
- Elle ne prends pas ma défense.  C’est toi qui est bourru,»* interjeta Imay.

Ce qui suivi fut une prise de bec entre le père, la fille et la mère dont les membres du clan parlent encore.  Plusieurs choses furent dites puis regrettées, mais elle eurent un effet inattendu.  Plusieurs passant c’étaient attroupés autour du trio à leur insu.   Il suivait attentivement la discussion, des paris se jouaient sur les répliques des trois.
Finalement, exaspérée par l’incompréhension de son père, Imay quitta les lieux en coup de vent.  Les badaud interprétant cela comme la fin du spectacle se mirent à applaudir vigoureusement et une pluie de monnaie se mit à tomber aux pieds de Rowyna et Alton, hébétés.

_Le premier jour de la passion 1183, quelques minutes avant le début d’un spectacle._

*«Vite! Dépêchez-vous,* chuchota Imay à ses deux frères en se faufilant entre les différentes cages d'animaux du clan Kilinois.  *Celle-ci, ouvrez celle-ci.
[- Je crois qu'il est grand temps que tu apprennes à le faire toi-même,* répliqua un de ses frères. 
*- Ouais,* ajouta le deuxième.  *Tu n'aurais pas besoin de nous impliquer dans tes projets de sabotage et nous pourrions être plus efficace dans les nôtres,»* dit-il d'un ton moqueur souligné d'un sourire en coin.
Le plus jeune des deux tendit à Imay son pic à crocheter alors que l’autre lui montra comment forcer la serrure de la cage devant laquelle il se tenait.  Elle n’eut besoin que d'une seule démonstration.
*«Facile,* dit-elle.
*-Tu sais que tu risques de te faire gronder si papa découvre ce que nous avons fait, *murmura le deuxième frère.
*- Aurais-tu laissé ton sens de l'aventure au camp, *répondit Imay derrière un large sourire en amorçant son piège. *Dès qu'ils passeront par ici, toutes ces cages s'ouvriront en même temps,»* dit-elle, en pointant un petit filin posé à ras le sol, la fierté coulant dans sa voix. 

Elle s’arrêta un instant, considérant mentalement le piège. * «Ça ne suffira pas,» *chuchota-t-elle.  Elle s'empressa de déverrouiller le plus de portes possibles avant de s'attarder devant la dernière cage. Insoucieux des manigances d'Imay, les membre du clan Kilinois se préparaient à donner leur spectacle. Imay était tout près de son but...

*«Vite Imay, dépèche-toi,»* pressait ses deux frères en cœur. Encore un peu… voilà !
*«C'est parfait, nous pouvons partir. Faites attention au piège,»* dit-elle, enjambant soigneusement le filin.

De retour au camp, Imay se précipita derrière la scène, tenant soigneusement près d’elle un petit sac.  Sur le chemin du retour ses deux frères l’avait questionnés à propos du sac, mais elle s’était contenté de leur sourire d’un air conspirateur.   Certaine d’être seule, elle sortit du sac un petit reptile ailé aux écailles dorés.  Le dragonnet la regardait d’un drôle d’air, il avait l’air intelligent aux yeux de la jeune gnome qui ne connaissait rien des dragons si ce n’est que les histoire que lui avait conté sa mère.
Le petit dragon ne devait pas être bien vieux.  Ses pas étaient hésitant, comme un enfant qui ne sait pas comment ses membres fonctionnent.  Il s’avança, incertain, ouvrit la bouche, émis quelques petits sons qui furent interrompu par un hoquet.   Une minuscule boule de feu s’échappa de sa gueule.  Imay eu tout juste le temps d'esquiver la boule, mais celle-ci atterrit au beau milieu de la scène, enflammant rapidement le décor au moment même où Alton entamait la narration de la pièce. 

*«IMAY...»*

_Le premier jour de la passion 1203, quelques minutes avant le début d’un spectacle _

*«Imay, nous avons besoin de chandeliers et de quelques bijoux en guise d'accessoires pour la pièce. Court en chercher s'il te plaît,»* lança son père entre deux notes de sa vieille lute.

Elle parti donc à la recherche des accessoires parmi les marchands présents à la foire. Elle trouva les objets en question non loin de leur camp. Devant un étalage, un objet attirât son attention

*«Oh, la belle statuette de dragon, elle me rappelle…,* s'exclama la gnome en la soulevant pour l'examiner de plus près. 
*-Exquise, n'est-ce pas,* répliqua le marchand, un homme à la peau basanée par la route. *Elle vient du continent. C'est une pièce unique, très précieuse.  Je ne crois pas que mademoiselle aurait le moyens de l’acheter.»*  L’homme regardait Imay avec un air dédaigneux. *«Peut-être, que ceci serait plus approprié,»* ajouta le marchand indiquant des babioles sans valeur à l’autre bout de l’étalage.
*-Non merci, je voulais seulement la regarder»*

Imay remis la pièce sur la table.  La statuette n’était pas sur sa liste d’achats.  Et puis, elle n’avait aucunement l’intention de donner des sous à ce malotru.

Quelques instant plus tard, la milice de Privas se pointa au camp des Boischatel.  Les gardes était accompagnés du marchand

*«La voilà, c'est elle qui a volé ma statuette,* cria-t-il devant la foule en pointant Imay qui se tenait en retrait, à côté de l'estrade.  *Voleuse !
- Moi ? Je n'ai rien volé,* s'insurgea-t-elle. 
*- Elle avait ce sac avec elle quand elle a visité mon étale, *dit l’homme au sergent de la garde, ignorant les protestations d’Imay.  *Et puis tout le monde sait ce que sont les gnomes…
- Fouillez ce sac, ordonna le sergent,»* interrompant le marchand avant qu’il ne dise quelque chose de trop. 

Trois hommes s’avancèrent, deux pour encadrer Imay, l’autre pour fouiller le sac. *«Sergent, vous devriez peut-être jeter un coup d’œil,»* dit ce dernier au bout d’un moment. Il tendit le sac à son supérieur qui en sorti une magnifique petite statuette de dragon. 
*«Alors qu'est-ce que ceci ? Vous pouvez peut-être explique comment un objet d’une telle valeur se retrouve dans le sac d’un membre d’un petite troupe d’artistes ambulants ?
 - Je ne sais pas comment la statuette s'est retrouvé dans mon sac, je vous assure! J'ai dû l'accroché par accident, la faisant tombé dans le sac, ou quelque chose du genre. Je ne suis pas une voleuse,»* balbutia Imay alors que les soldats l’empoignaient solidement.

La présence des gardes avait attiré l’attention d’Alton qui s’approcha.  *«Il y a un problème, messieurs,* demanda-t-il.
*- Passez votre chemin, ceci ne vous concerne pas,* répondit le sergent.
*- Loin de moi l’intention de m’immiscer dans les affaires des autres, sergent.  Cependant, c’est de ma fille dont il s’agit ici.  Je crois donc que ceci me concerne.
- Vous êtes le père de cette jeune femme ? Je dois donc vous informer que nous la plaçons en état d’arrestation.  Elle devra comparaître devant le magistrat demain matin pour répondre d’accusations de vol.»*

Alton jeta un regard glacial à son petit désastre, alors qu’un frisson lui traversait l’échine.  Si Imay perdait une main…

*«Je puis vous assurez, que ma fille n’est pas une voleuse.
- Vous aurez l’occasion de présenter vos doléances au magistart.  Maintenant, laissez-nous passer.»*

N’ayant visiblement pas le choix, Alton dû se résigner à laisser partir sa fille et des gardes malgré le regard de  supplication d’Imay.  Heureusement, une idée lui vint.  *«Maître marchand, si je puis m’entretenir avec vous…»*

Le négociations des dernières heures avaient été ardues.  Le marchand, non le voleur, avait accepté de laisser tomber la plainte en échange de l’achat de la statuette.  

*«6 couronnes, il m’en a demandé 6 couronnes.  C’est beau si elle en vaut deux.  Le travaille n’est même pas de bonne qualité.  Avec ça j’ai dû vider les réserves de la troupes.  Imay est mieux d’avoir une bonne explication,»* marmonnait Alton.  Rowyna marchait silencieusement à côté de son mari.  Imay avait fait bien des bêtises, mais celle-là, même l’amour d’une mère avait de la difficulté à l’effacer.

Après être arrivée à l’hôtel de la Garde, le couple dû patienter quelques instants, le temps de confirmer l’abandon de la plainte et le pardon.  Finalement, un garde fit signe à Alton de l’accompagner à la cellule où Imay était enfermée.  À son arrivé, Alton aperçu sa fille recroquevillée sur elle-même dans un petit coin de la cellule. 
*«Qu'est-ce que vous lui avez fait,* cracha-t-il au garde.
*- Rien monsieur, je vous l’assure.   Je crois qu'elle est malade, votre fille. Nous avons eu énormément de difficulté à la faire entrer dans la cellule et aussitôt que nous avons fermé la porte, elle s'est recroquevillée dans le coin. Hé, la petite, tu es libre,»*dit le garde en ouvrant la porte. 

Imay leva la tête tranquillement. Elle rampa jusqu'à la porte comme si elle tentait d'atteindre l'extrémité d'un étroit et interminable pont menaçant de fendre au moindre mouvement brusque. Elle fini par en sortir, mais se heurta au regard impardonnable de son père.   Jusqu'à présent les gaffes publiques d’Imay n'avaient généré que des revenus, les spectateurs croyant en un coup monté. Par contre, non seulement la dernière représentation avait dû être annulée, mais elle avait coûté très cher. Heureusement, Imay avait encore ses deux mains et les spectateurs avaient la mémoire courte et la bourse pleine !


----------



## wolvie (Apr 13, 2003)

Très bien l'historique d'Imay. Ca m'a donne envie de reflechir a des moments de la vie passé de Valishan sur le meme principe.
J'ai regardé ta galeries de portaits. C'est vraiment très sympa, j'aime beaucoup le nain ballafré. Malheureusement je suis comme Gez et j'ai du mal a decrire mes perso physiquement. Je vais quand même essayer, dès que j'ai quelque chose de convenable je te le fais passer.


----------



## Gez (Apr 13, 2003)

Deux ch'tites questions: avec quel programme sont faites ces petites cartes ? Et celle de Chaudière ?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 13, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Deux ch'tites questions: avec quel programme sont faites ces petites cartes ? Et celle de Chaudière ? *




Les cartes de la ruelle ont été faites avec Campaign Cartographer Pro et modifiées à l'aide de The Gimp.  En réalité, je fais les cartes avec CC-Pro et je les exportent en JPG.  Ensuite à l'aide de The Gimp, j'y applique des patrons pour lui donner une apparence plus réaliste (la roche, les tuiles, etc.).

Pour ce qui est de la carte de Chaudière, c'est la carte publiée par Paizo Publishing avec l'aventure.  Elle était disponible sur le site Web.  Je l'ai téléchargée et j'ai remplacé l'échelle et la légende à l'aide de The Gimp et CC-Pro.  J'ai effacé les anciens caractères et remis un fond similaire à l'aide du tampon dans The Gimp. Puis, j'ai réimporté le tout dans CC-Pro pour placer le texte.  J'aurais probablement pu le faire dans The Gimp, mais je commence à peine à apprendre comment fonctionne le logiciel.  Comme je ne voulais pas perdre trop de temps, j'ai préféré prendre une route plus simple. 

À l'origine, je crois que les concepteurs de la carte ont probablement utilisé une combinaison de CC-Pro et de Photoshop ou simplement Photoshop.  Ça semble être la norme dans l'industrie selon ce que je peux lire.

Guillaume


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 14, 2003)

J'ai acheté en fin de semaine le livre _D'ombre et de lumière_, la traduction de _Song and Silence_.  Je suis en train d'évaluer ce qui sera inclus et ce qui ne le sera pas.

Ceci étant dit, j'ai déjà fait la liste des sorts de bardes ainsi que les modifications nécessaires qui pourront entrer en jeu.  Ceux qui sont intéressés, peuvent consulter la liste à cet endroit.

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Apr 14, 2003)

J'ai consulté la liste de sort, et ormis pour les mélodies, rien de bien palpitant ... :-/


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 14, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *J'ai consulté la liste de sort, et ormis pour les mélodies, rien de bien palpitant ... :-/ *






Je comprends ta réaction, mais il n'y avait rien de bien palpitant dès le départ.  Ce qui a été omis, comme je l'ai mentionné, était surtout des sorts qui selon moi était déjà couvert par d'autres sorts.  Plusieurs avaient également un rôle plus bonbon.  Des sorts qui te permettent de faire jouer des faux instruments en arrière-scène pour agrémenter ta Représentation... Pas fort ! 

J'ai donc essayer de mettre ce qui pouvait être le plus utile, ce qui cadrait le mieux avec ma vision du monde et ce qui me semblait le plus inspirant.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 14, 2003)

Bonsoir à tous,

ceux qui sont impatient de connaître la suite, ça s'en vient.  J'attends seulement la réponse de Urbannen.  Si je n'ai pas eu d'indications de sa part demain matin (en début d'après-midi pour nos joueurs français) j'afficherai la suite...

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 14, 2003)

Urbannen, we're waiting for you !

Impatiemment, d'ailleurs. Heureusement, le combat à l'air de se finir, on va pouvoir avancer un peu plus vite.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 14, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Urbannen, we're waiting for you !
> 
> Impatiemment, d'ailleurs. Heureusement, le combat à l'air de se finir, on va pouvoir avancer un peu plus vite. *




Heureux de voir qu'il y en a qui sont accro !


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

J'ai eu des nouvelles d'Urbannen.  Il a encore eu des difficultés de connexions à ENWorld.  Il m'a indiqué qu'il devrait afficher sa réponse ce soir.  Vous devriez donc avoir la mienne avant demain matin 

Guillaume


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 15, 2003)

Maintenant je vois que j'ai manqué un soir.  Oops!  J'essayerai d'être plus vigilant pour les accros entre vous.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 15, 2003)

Mon druide est fait, mais je l'ai oublié à l'ordinateur chez-moi, donc je le posterai ce soir (European soir  ).


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

A ce soir donc.  J'ai hâte de voir ce que tu proposes


----------



## Horacio (Apr 15, 2003)

J'espere tu ne vas pa être deçu


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *J'espere tu ne vas pa être deçu  *




Mes attentes se limitent à ce que ce soit un humanoïde qui lance des sorts de druide et qui a un penchant pour la nature.  Avec des attentes comme celles-là, c'est difficile d'être déçu !


----------



## wolvie (Apr 15, 2003)

J'ai une petite question sur la façon dont va se passer la suite. Doit on intervenir dès que l'on en a la possibilité où doit on attendre que tous le monde s'exprime comme pendant le combat?


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2003)

Ben... Pour ce qui est de discuter, je pense que ça ne pose pas probème...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2003)

Comme l'indique le message de Gez, lorsqu'il s'agit de discussions, vous pouvez y aller sans attendre toutes les réponses.  Si le groupe doit prendre une décision, je vais attendre qu'un certain concensus se dessine avant de continuer.  

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 16, 2003)

Ah, _prestidigitation_... A lui seul, ce tour de magie est une raison suffisante pour vouloir être un gnome.  Si quelqu'un veut des vêtements chauds, propres, et secs en 20 secondes et sans même avoir besoin de les retirer, y'a qu'à demander ! Naline est trop timide pour le proposer, mais elle acceptera bien volontier.


----------



## wolvie (Apr 16, 2003)

Je me demandais si tout le monde est au courant des pouvoirs magiques des gnomes. Si c'est le cas, Valishan ne sera pas trop surpris, sinon il pensera que Naline est une magicienne.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 16, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> * Je me demandais si tout le monde est au courant des pouvoirs magiques des gnomes. Si c'est le cas, Valishan ne sera pas trop surpris, sinon il pensera que Naline est une magicienne. *




J'aurais tendence à répondre par oui et non.  Les gnomes sont plutôt rare sur Erdeven et par conséquent mal connus.  Plusieurs rumeurs courent à leur sujet et elles ne sont pas toutes particulièrement flatteurs.  Elle vont du typique : «Les gnomes, ce sont des gens bizarres qui diparaissent !» au «Les gnomes, ce sont tous des sorciers et des mangeurs d'enfants.» en passant par «Les gnomes, ce sont tous de voleurs.»

Par contre, la magie demeure relativement commune sur Erdeven.  Donc, le petit tour de magie ne vous surpenderait pas en tant que tel.  Par contre, si votre personnage est méfiant ou carrément xénophobe, son tour pourrait carrément renforcer un stéréotype négatif dans votre esprit. 

Donc Valishan pourrait penser que Naline est magicienne, cependant sa capacité de soigner Ruphus le rendrait plutôt confus.  La division des pouvoirs entre les magiciens et le prêtres ne lui serait pas inconnu.

Sur un autre sujet, *Urbannen*, pourrais-tu m'indiquer où se trouve *Crista*.  Tu ne l'as pas mentionné jusqu'à présent.  De plus, avec le froid qu'il fait dehors, je présume qu'elle ne se tiens pas roulée autour d'un poignet ou rampe à côté de toi.   Le froid aurait tendence à la ralentir au point d'inactivité.


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2003)

Un petit message pour vous dire de ne pas attendre après moi. Je suis particulièrement occupé aujourdh'ui


----------



## dalshim (Apr 17, 2003)

Bon, alors je vous prévient qu'il va falloir ous passer de votre nain préférer jusqu'à mardi. En effet, je part en vacance aujourd'hui en randonnée au milieu de nulle part. Donc, si pendant ce temps là, le MD peut-gérer mon perso, je pense qu'il a compris désormais la philosophie dans laquelle je voulais le faire évoluer.
Merci et à mardi


----------



## Horacio (Apr 17, 2003)

Ooops, je suis desole, depuis le lundi j'ai ete completment plonge sur le travail parce que mon encadrant voulait absolutment que je finnise un truc (je fais une these, et ma bourse va finir a la fin de l'anne, donc je suis un peu presse, je dois bientot commencer a rediger pour pouvoir avoir mon doctorat avant d ela fin de ma bourse), et je ne suis pas venu sur EN World depuis la 

Mon personnage (desole pour le melange français-anglais )

Nendab,  humain (m) Drd1_humanoïde de taille M (humain); pv 8; Init +1 (+1 Dex); VD 10 m; CA 13(flatfooted 12, touch 11), Quarterstaff +1 (1d6+1), Scimitar +1 (1d6+1 18-20/x2) ou Sling +1 (1d4 20/x2) AS sorts, Animal Companion, Nature Sense; AL NB; JS Réf +1, Vig +2, Vol +5; For 12, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 10, Sag 16, Cha 14.

Langues : Devinois, Druidique.

Compétences et dons :_ Animal Empathy +5, Concentration +1, Heal +7, Knowledge (Nature) +4, Profession (Herbalist) +7, Wilderness Lore +7; Alertness, Track 

Possessions matérielles :_ _
Costume de voyageur, Armure de cuir, 1 cimitarre, 1 baton (quarterstaff?), 2 dagues
1_Sac a dos: _1_Blanket (Winter), _1_Fishhook, _1_Flint and Steel,  1_Pot (Iron), 1_Sewing Needle, _1_Torch
1 Pouch (belt): 1 Sling, 10_Bullets
1 Pouch (belt): 30 pieces d'or, 30 pieces d'argent, 18 pieces de cuivre
Encombrement total: 21.5 kg 

Druid - Known: 
Level 0: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Guidance, Know Direction, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue
Level 1: Animal Friendship, Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds, Detect Animals or Plants, Detect Snares and Pits, Endure Elements, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Goodberry, Invisibility to Animals, Magic Fang, Obscuring Mist, Pass without Trace, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I

Historique:
Naître avec les cheveaux roux  est vu en certain villages isolés au nord de l'ile comme un signe des ancients pouvoirs de la forêt, l'enfant est destiner a devenir un puissant druide. Même si les prêtres d'Avméa essayent de finir avec cette paianne tradition, les enfants de roux chevaux sont encore souvent laissés ddans les mains le druide local, et c'est lui qui va élever le jeune apprenti de druide.

Les parents de Nendab, même s'ils etaient fideles de l'Eglise d'Avméa, ont continué la tradition millenaire et le jeune garçon a été envoyé chez Elijh, le mâitre druide de son village, ou il a été éleve comme son fils. Depuis son plus jeune age, le garçon a appris à reconnaitre les herbes, à soigner les animaux blessés, à aider Elijh dans ses taches courrantes, en fin à devenir un druide. Il n'a pas eu beaucoup de contact avec des autres enfants de son age, la plus part des quels etaient effrayés du haut garçon aux roux cheveaux qui habité chez "le vieux sorcier de la forêt". 

Il y a un mois, lorsque Nendab vient d'arriver à l'age de 17 ans, Eliajh l'a parlé: "Nendab, mon garçon, j'ai n'ai plus beaucoup à t'apprendre, maintenant c'est a toi de chercher ton chemin dans la vie. Ton apprentissage n'est pas encore fini, mais tu dois le finir tout seul. Ici tu as un peu d'argent, et ici mon épée. Maintenant tu dois parcourrier le monde et connaître d'autres endroitset d'autres gens, et surtout, te connaître a toi même. Lorsque tu seras prêt, je le saurai, et toi aussi, et tu viendras me revoir. J'ai beaucoup de confiance en toi, mon garçon, un jour tu seras un grand druide."

Et avec ces parôles dans le couer, le jeune Nendab a pris ses affairs et est parti à la civilisation. Après avoir marché pendant des jours, et avoir connu (et ne pas aimmé) des villes et degens de ville, il est arrive à Chaudiere...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Bon, alors je vous prévient qu'il va falloir ous passer de votre nain préférer jusqu'à mardi. En effet, je part en vacance aujourd'hui en randonnée au milieu de nulle part. Donc, si pendant ce temps là, le MD peut-gérer mon perso, je pense qu'il a compris désormais la philosophie dans laquelle je voulais le faire évoluer.
> Merci et à mardi  *




Pas de problème Dalshim, bonne randonnée. Reviens-nous en un morceau.  À mardi.

Guillaume


----------



## Horacio (Apr 17, 2003)

Oooops², j'avais oublié deposter l'historique de mon perso. 
J'ai edité mon message precedant en l'ajoutant...


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Ooops, je suis desole, depuis le lundi j'ai ete completment plonge sur le travail parce que mon encadrant voulait absolutment que je finnise un truc (je fais une these, et ma bourse va finir a la fin de l'anne, donc je suis un peu presse, je dois bientot commencer a rediger pour pouvoir avoir mon doctorat avant d ela fin de ma bourse), et je ne suis pas venu sur EN World depuis la *




Pas de problème.  Je suis moi-même au étudiant au doctorat à l'Université du Québec à Rimouski, Julie fait le sien à l'UQ à Trois-Rivières.  La rédaction, nous connaissons ! 



> *Nendab,  humain (m) Drd1_humanoïde de taille M (humain); pv 8; Init +1 (+1 Dex); VD 10 m; CA 13(flatfooted 12, touch 11), Quarterstaff +1 (1d6+1), Scimitar +1 (1d6+1 18-20/x2) ou Sling +1 (1d4 20/x2) AS sorts, Animal Companion, Nature Sense; AL NB; JS Réf +1, Vig +2, Vol +5; For 12, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 10, Sag 16, Cha 14.*




J'ai regardé ça et selon mes calcul, tu as assigné 1 point de trop.  La combinaison 12, 12, 11, 10, 16, 14 chez un humain (donc pas de bonus) donne 29 points.  Il y aurait une légère modification à faire.



> *Possessions matérielles :_ _
> Costume de voyageur, Armure de cuir, 1 cimitarre, 1 baton (quarterstaff?), 2 dagues
> 1_Sac a dos: _1_Blanket (Winter), _1_Fishhook, _1_Flint and Steel,  1_Pot (Iron), 1_Sewing Needle, _1_Torch
> 1 Pouch (belt): 1 Sling, 10_Bullets
> ...




Pas de problème avec l'équipement, si ce n'est que selon ce que j'ai calculé, le coût total est de 35 po, 7 pa, 1 pc.  Il devrait donc te rester 24 po, 2 pa et 9 pc.  À moins, que ce soit moi ait mal calculé. 



> *Druid - Known:
> Level 0: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Guidance, Know Direction, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue
> Level 1: Animal Friendship, Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds, Detect Animals or Plants, Detect Snares and Pits, Endure Elements, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Goodberry, Invisibility to Animals, Magic Fang, Obscuring Mist, Pass without Trace, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I*




Normal... Par contre, il y a les sorts du _Relics & Rituals_ qui ont été ajoutés à la liste des sorts de druide.  Tu peux consulter la liste des ajouts ici.



> *Historique:
> Naître avec les cheveaux roux  est vu en certain villages isolés au nord de l'ile comme un signe des ancients pouvoirs de la forêt, l'enfant est destiner a devenir un puissant druide. Même si les prêtres d'Avméa essayent de finir avec cette paianne tradition, les enfants de roux chevaux sont encore souvent laissés ddans les mains le druide local, et c'est lui qui va élever le jeune apprenti de druide.
> 
> Les parents de Nendab, même s'ils etaient fideles de l'Eglise d'Avméa, ont continué la tradition millenaire et le jeune garçon a été envoyé chez Elijh, le mâitre druide de son village, ou il a été éleve comme son fils. Depuis son plus jeune age, le garçon a appris à reconnaitre les herbes, à soigner les animaux blessés, à aider Elijh dans ses taches courrantes, en fin à devenir un druide. Il n'a pas eu beaucoup de contact avec des autres enfants de son age, la plus part des quels etaient effrayés du haut garçon aux roux cheveaux qui habité chez "le vieux sorcier de la forêt".
> ...




Classique... Pas de problèmes de ce côté.

Donc, tout compte fait, des petites corrections mineures.  Il me reste à déterminer comment te faire rentrer dans le jeu le plus rapidement possible.  Est-ce qu'il serait tout de même possible que tu ais eu un ami d'enfance qui serait entré dans les ordres ?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Horacio, avant que je ne l'oubli, tu ne prends pas un compagnon animal ?


----------



## Horacio (Apr 17, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas de problème.  Je suis moi-même au étudiant au doctorat à l'Université du Québec à Rimouski, Julie fait le sien à l'UQ à Trois-Rivières.  La rédaction, nous connaissons ! *




hehe, trois estudiants de doctorat dans le groupe, c'est rigolo 



> *
> J'ai regardé ça et selon mes calcul, tu as assigné 1 point de trop.  La combinaison 12, 12, 11, 10, 16, 14 chez un humain (donc pas de bonus) donne 29 points.  Il y aurait une légère modification à faire.*




Oooops, je me suis trompé, c'est Con 10, une faute de frappe de ma part 




> *
> Pas de problème avec l'équipement, si ce n'est que selon ce que j'ai calculé, le coût total est de 35 po, 7 pa, 1 pc.  Il devrait donc te rester 24 po, 2 pa et 9 pc.  À moins, que ce soit moi ait mal calculé.
> *




Ici je ne suis pas sur, c'est pas moi qui a fait les calcul, c'est pcGen (chouette freeware outil pour PC)... Et il dit cout total (en incluant les pieces) 70 po... 

J'ai mis la version html de la feuille de perso, avec le inventaire et le cout des objets inclus, en www.drowstar.com/enworld/nendab.html Tu voit et tu decide 




> *
> Normal... Par contre, il y a les sorts du Relics & Rituals qui ont été ajoutés à la liste des sorts de druide.  Tu peux consulter la liste des ajouts ici.
> *




hmmm, je vais dire au pcGen d'inclure ces informations, et modidier la feuille 



> *
> Classique... Pas de problèmes de ce côté.
> 
> Donc, tout compte fait, des petites corrections mineures.  Il me reste à déterminer comment te faire rentrer dans le jeu le plus rapidement possible.  Est-ce qu'il serait tout de même possible que tu ais eu un ami d'enfance qui serait entré dans les ordres ? *




hmmm, pourquoi pas?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ici je ne suis pas sur, c'est pas moi qui a fait les calcul, c'est pcGen (chouette freeware outil pour PC)... Et il dit cout total (en incluant les pieces) 70 po...
> 
> ...




Quel version de PCGen utilises-tu ?

J'ai remarqué deux choses : 
Sur ta feuille de PCGen, tu as CON 11.  Donc, il faudrait ramener ça a CON 10 pour avoir 28 points.  Bon, pour le reste, ça change pas grand chose, puisque tu obtiens les mêmes bonus.
J'ai regardé ton équipement, tu n'y a indiqué qu'une seule dague alors qu'ici tu m'en indique 2.  Cela ferait 34,71 po ou 36,71po.  C'est donc différent de ce que j'avais calculé par 1 po.  Fouille-moi où je m'était gourré.  PCGen t'indique un total de 70po pour toute ta monnaie et l'équipement.  Selon les spécifications de départ, le druide avait droit à 60 po.  Donc, si tu prends la 2e dague, il te reste 23,29 po et 25,29 po si tu la prends.  Ce n'est pas grand chose et je n'en ferai pas tout un plat.  Pas pour quelques PO qui de toutes façon seront bientôt remplacées et/ou rejointes par d'autres PO ! 

Je devrais t'inclure dans le jeu dès aujourd'hui si tu me dit si tu prends un compagnon animal ou pas et si tu m'indique au moins son espèce.

Guillaume


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Donc, si tu prends la 2e dague, il te reste 23,29 po et 25,29 po si tu la prends.*




Je présume que tu voulais dire 25,29 po s'il ne la prends pas .


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Julie said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je présume que tu voulais dire 25,29 po s'il ne la prends pas . *




Effectivement.  C'est ma journée des erreurs !


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

Horacio, j'ai décidé de t'inclure dans le dernier message, même si ton personnage n'est pas tout à fait terminé.  C'est surtout du jeu de rôle actuellement donc les modifications à ton personnages n'affecteront rien.

Bienvenu parmis nous.


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 18, 2003)

J'ai Crista dans ma sacoche à composantes, ce qui est plus ou moins vide de composantes, vu que je ne connais qu'un sort qui en utilise: son imaginaire.  De l'eau ne peut pas entrer dans la sacoche.  

Guillaume, moi aussi je pars demain matin, mais pour aller dans l'Arkansas pour deux jours.  Il possible que je ne poste pas avant dimanche à moins que je ne trouve un Kinko's ou un autre endroit avec une connection d'internet.  S'il te plaît, joue le rôle de Altran jusqu'alors à moins que je ne me connecte pas avant. 

Merci.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Message reçu.  J'apprécie que vous me le mentionnez.  C'est plus facile à gérer.

Merci et bon voyage dans l'Ak.

Guillaume


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quel version de PCGen utilises-tu ?
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas tout a fait sur de quel verison de pcGen j'utilise, parce que ça fait un bon moment que je l'ai installé.

Le Con 11 erreur etait sans corriger sur cette feuille parce que j'ai oublié de le corriger 

Pour la dague... Bah, je vais prendre la deuxieme et finir avec 23.29 po.

Et pour le compagnon animal, je ne l'ai pas pris parce que mon juene druide n'ai pas encore trouve son ame souer animale. Je voudrais bien le retrouver dans la aventure (ou dans une prochaine aventure) d'une façon qui fasse sense pour l'histoire, si ça te vas bien. Je prefere "roleplaying" la retrouvaille avec le compagnon animal.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne suis pas tout a fait sur de quel verison de pcGen j'utilise, parce que ça fait un bon moment que je l'ai installé.
> 
> ...




C'est noté.  

Pour le compagnon animal, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible dans cette aventure-ci, mais on ne sait jamais.  Si j'oublie, tu peux me le rappeler s.t.p. ?

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

Y'a plein de bestioles en ville... Chats, chiens, rats, corbeaux, pigeons... Bon, les pigeons, c'est pas bien exaltant.

A noter, le druide peut avoir plus d'un compagnon animal dès le premier niveau.Tu as droit à 2 dés de vie. Par exemple, un rat (1/4), un corbeau (1/4), un lézard (1/2), un chat (1/2), une fouine (1/2). Cela nous fait pleins d'animaux qui peuvent servir d'éclaireur et passer pratiquement partout (manque juste un amphibien, mais on peut remplacer le lézard, le chat ou la fouine par un crapaud et une toute petite vipère). 
Ou alors, un singe (1) et un chien (1). Des animaux utilitaires (le singe peut escalader des murs, se glisser par des cheminées, ouvrir des portes, ramasser des objets, etc.; et le chien peut monter la garde, aider à intimider, et surtout, servir de limier).


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

Effectivement, mais cela dépend beaucoup de ce que Horacio veut avoir comme compagnon animal.  S'il est plus enclin à des animaux offensifs, la plupart des animaux qu'on retrouve en ville ne feront pas vraiment l'affaire.

Par ailleurs, étant donné l'intelligence des animaux (qui n'ont pas l'augmentation de capacité des familiers) et l'incapacité de communiquer avec eux (il n'a pas accès à _communication avec les animaux_ sur une base innée, il doit sacrifier un sort), les compagnons animaux ne font pas souvent de bons éclaireurs.  Encore une fois, cela dépend beaucoup de ce que Horacio veux faire avec son compagnon animal.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2003)

En passant, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, les cinq potions que Jenya a sortis sont des _potions de soins légers_ ou _cure light wounds_, si vous préférez.


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

Comme l'oracle a mentionné la malachite, j'ai pensé que ceci intéresserait peut-être d'éventuelles personnes se demandant à quoi cette pierre ressemble.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Effectivement, mais cela dépend beaucoup de ce que Horacio veut avoir comme compagnon animal.  S'il est plus enclin à des animaux offensifs, la plupart des animaux qu'on retrouve en ville ne feront pas vraiment l'affaire.
> 
> Par ailleurs, étant donné l'intelligence des animaux (qui n'ont pas l'augmentation de capacité des familiers) et l'incapacité de communiquer avec eux (il n'a pas accès à communication avec les animaux sur une base innée, il doit sacrifier un sort), les compagnons animaux ne font pas souvent de bons éclaireurs.  Encore une fois, cela dépend beaucoup de ce que Horacio veux faire avec son compagnon animal. *




Hmmm, je ne veux pas un compagnon animal d'attaque, je le vois pas bien avec mon perso (qui est par le moment assez naif). Le probleme de l'intelligence et la communication est plus complique... hmmm, je dois reflechir


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Comme l'oracle a mentionné la malachite, j'ai pensé que ceci intéresserait peut-être d'éventuelles personnes se demandant à quoi cette pierre ressemble. *




Hehe, Geez, j'aime bien ton interpretation de l'oracle


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Hehe, Geez, j'aime bien ton interprétation de l'oracle  *




Elle me parait logique. En tout cas, "sous la chaudière", c'est "sous Chaudière", j'en suis sûr. Par contre, cette histoire de moitié de nain, ça intrigue beaucoup Naline.

(Ah, et un seul "e" à Gez: en fait, c'est mes initiales: Gaël Erwin Zimmermann... Le deuxième prénom, R20, n'est jamais employé, bien sûr, mais Gez sonne mieux que Gz.)


----------



## wolvie (Apr 19, 2003)

Désolé pour le retard dans mes post. J'ai eu des probleme avec mon PC. Je suis en train de lire tout ce que vous avez écrit car ca fourmille d'info, histoire de ne rien rater de l'enquete.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 19, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Désolé pour le retard dans mes post. J'ai eu des probleme avec mon PC. Je suis en train de lire tout ce que vous avez écrit car ca fourmille d'info, histoire de ne rien rater de l'enquete. *




Tu n'es pas en retard, c'est nous qui avons accéléré le rythme un peu.   

Le rythme devrait redevenir «normal» au cours des prochains jours. 



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *"Mais je ne comprend pas le role de miliciens déguisés en membre d'une guilde de malandrins, ni celui de cet etre arachnide dans cette histoire." *




Wolvie, ça fait plusieurs fois que tu mentionnes un être arachnide.  Juste pour m'assurer que tu n'as pas mal compris ma description : la silhouette dans la ruelle était tout à faith humanoïde.  Seulement, elle avait la capacité de grimper les murs comme une araignée ou une mouche.  Elle n'avait pas huit pattes ou quelque chose du genre.


----------



## Gez (Apr 19, 2003)

En d'autres termes, elle utilisait le sort _spider climb_ (_pattes d'araignée_, en VF, je crois). C'est ça ?


----------



## wolvie (Apr 20, 2003)

Effectivement, j'avais mal compris la description, merci pour la précision.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 20, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *En d'autres termes, elle utilisait le sort spider climb (pattes d'araignée, en VF, je crois). C'est ça ?  *




Vraiment Gez, tu penses que j'irais révélé mes secrets bêtement comme ça ? Pfah !


----------



## wolvie (Apr 21, 2003)

Juste une petite question, les elfes dorment ils dans ton monde?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 21, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Juste une petite question, les elfes dorment ils dans ton monde? *




Bien que les elfes ne dorment pas au même titre que les humains, ils doivent quand même passer 4 heures dans une espèce de trance profonde.

Sur un autre sujet, je vais attendre que les joueurs se soient entendus sur un plan ou une orientation avant d'afficher la suite.

La parole est donc à vous.


----------



## Gez (Apr 21, 2003)

On peut pas en discuter le lendemain ? Naline est fatiguée... 

Enfin, son idée, c'est d'aller voir chez Imay et à l'orphelinat, donner des odeurs à Mitaine, et voir si on peut suivre une piste ou trouver des indices.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 22, 2003)

Mon idée est passer d'abord par la prison pour un petit interrogatoire


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 23, 2003)

Je vais laisser aux joueurs jusqu'à demain soir, c'est à dire le 23 avril à 22h00 (GMT) pour répondre.  À moins de changements dans vos prochains messages, je présume que les personnages vont suivre la proposition de Valishan (wolvie) modifiée par Imay (Julie).  Faites-moi signe dans votre prochain message si vous avez d'autres intentions.  Mon prochain message devrait normalement nous amener au lendemin matin, à moins d'indications contraire, naturellement.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 23, 2003)

Revoilà le nain !!!!!!!!

Bonne rando, mais temps pourri ...
1800 m de dénivelé (900 positif puis 900 neg) en une après midi, tout ça pour trouver entre 50 cm et 1 m de neige, c pas le top  ...

Bon, je lit tout le cheminement, et je reprends le contrôle de Thrin


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 23, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Revoilà le nain !!!!!!!!
> 
> Bonne rando, mais temps pourri ...
> 1800 m de dénivelé (900 positif puis 900 neg) en une après midi, tout ça pour trouver entre 50 cm et 1 m de neige, c pas le top  ...
> ...




Si c'est de la neige que tu voulais, t'aurais dû venir ici.  Il y en a encore tout plein dehors !


----------



## dalshim (Apr 23, 2003)

Ben non, justement 
En fait, on voulais monter sur un plateau (1700m d'altitude) , puis rester pendant deux jours sur celui-ci en raliant des gîtes, puis redescendre dans la valée pour terminer la boucle. 

La neige a annulée le projet, ainsi que la solution de rechange qu'on avait préparée. 

Par contre, pour ce qui est de venir voir la neige au Québec, ça reste un de mes petits rêves


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 23, 2003)

Tu aurais été choyé cet hiver.  Dans la région de Rimouski nous avons accumulé plus de 2 m de neige au sol ! En plus, il a fait froid : ~-25 °C en février (sans le facteur de refroidissement éolien).  L'hiver dernier était parfait pour avoir une véritable expérience hivernale !


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 23, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Bien... Faites tout de même attention à vous ! Vous me verriez très peinés de devoir enterrer de potentiels amis ...
> 
> Puis d'une voie rauque, il entonne une chanson inventée à l'instant:
> Ooooooo Aaaaaaav Mééééé Aaaaaaaa
> ...




_[ooc : Ouille mes oreille ! La mélodie naine, c'est un peu trop criant à mon goût.  Je préfère de loin Céline Dion ! ]_


----------



## wolvie (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh, elle fait un peu pres les meme bruits. Non?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wolvie_
> 
> *Oh, elle fait un peu pres les meme bruits. Non?*




Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche


----------



## dalshim (Apr 24, 2003)

Bande de rustre !!! 

Vous n'allez tout de même pas comparer les larmoyement aïgus et stridents de cette grande perche à la mélodie rauque d'une chanson naine, rapelant la rivière déchainée, roulant les pierres dans son lit, non?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 25, 2003)

Urbannen, Dalshim et Horacio,

Après que le prêtre vous ait montré vos chambres, vous êtes allés vous couché, je présume.  Cependant, je ne suis pas certain, votre groupe devait se diriger demain matin vers l'orphelinat ou vers l'Hôtel de la Garde ? Rafraishissez-moi la mémoire, s'il vous plaît.

Gez,

Si je me souviens bien, tu avais l'intention de faire suivre l'odeur des parents par Mitaine, c'est bien ça ? Juste pour que tout soit bien clair dans ma petite tête.

Wolvie,

Étant donné que la recherche de traces a été infructueuse, que comptes-tu faire maintenant ?



> _Originally posted by dalshim_
> 
> *Vous n'allez tout de même pas comparer les larmoyement aïgus et stridents de cette grande perche à la mélodie rauque d'une chanson naine, rapelant la rivière déchainée, roulant les pierres dans son lit, non?*




Je crois que c'est bel et bien ce que j'ai fait.  C'est beau la fièreté québécoise, non ?


----------



## Gez (Apr 25, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *Gez,
> 
> Si je me souviens bien, tu avais l'intention de faire suivre l'odeur des parents par Mitaine, c'est bien ça ? Juste pour que tout soit bien clair dans ma petite tête.*




Faire suivre ne sera pas possible, à cause de la pluie qui aura tout délavé. Cependant, si nous trouvons l'entrée du "sous la Chaudière, derrière le rideau", à priori, si nos suppositions ne sont pas trop erronées, il s'agira d'un complexe souterrain. Donc, à l'abri de la pluie, et où l'air ne se renouvelle pas beaucoup. Donc elle pourra nous guider à ce moment là.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 25, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faire suivre ne sera pas possible, à cause de la pluie qui aura tout délavé. Cependant, si nous trouvons l'entrée du "sous la Chaudière, derrière le rideau", à priori, si nos suppositions ne sont pas trop erronées, il s'agira d'un complexe souterrain. Donc, à l'abri de la pluie, et où l'air ne se renouvelle pas beaucoup. Donc elle pourra nous guider à ce moment là. *




 

Content de voir que tu suivais au sujet de la température... 

C'est bon j'en prends note.  J'espère faire avancer cette partie de l'aventure en fin de semaine, ça ne dépends que de vous


----------



## Urbannen (Apr 26, 2003)

Guillaume,

Nous avons décidé d'aller à l'Hotel de la Guarde demain pour essayer d'interroger les truands.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 26, 2003)

Merci, je voulais confirmer.


----------



## dalshim (Apr 26, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Guillaume,
> 
> Nous avons décidé d'aller à l'Hotel de la Guarde demain pour essayer d'interroger les truands. *





Je confirme aussi ... Mais pour l'instant on dort du sommeil du juste


----------



## wolvie (Apr 26, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> Wolvie,
> 
> Étant donné que la recherche de traces a été infructueuse, que comptes-tu faire maintenant ?
> *




A priori, je n'avais rien prévu de plus. J'esperais juste avoir quelque menus info.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 26, 2003)

Gez et Horacio, pourriez vous m'indiquer les sorts que Naline et Nemdab préparent pour la journée du 5 Frimaire, s.v.p.

Merci.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 26, 2003)

*Petit changement de procédure*

Dans le but de me simplifier un peu le travail, j'aimerais changer la procédure pour ce qui est des actions.   Je voudrais vous demander de faire vos propre jets de dés pour les éléments suivants :
Jet de compétence
Jet d'attaque
Jet de dégâts

Ces jets devraient donc accompagner vos descriptions d'action.  Lorsque vous transmettez vos résultats veuillez alors inclure le résultat final et énumérer les bonus  (p.e. 14 (12+1 Dex+1 magie)).

Je vais continuer de faire les jets de sauvegarde et les jets d'initiative pour assurer une bonne fluidité des messages.  Ça évitera une série de message du style : Actions ? Je veux attaquer en b3, Roule ton initiative, J'ai un 12, Tu passes après un tel, etc.

Si certains d'entre vous n'avez pas accès à des dés lorsque vous écrivez vos réponses (le patron pourrait ne pas voir d'un très bon oeil ses employés jouer avec des dés), j'ai mis à la disposition des joueurs un générateur de résultats à l'adresse suivante :
http://guillaume.godbout.com/jdr/DES.HTM

Si cette option ne vous plaît pas, veuillez m'en faire part, nous aviserons en conséquence


----------



## Gez (Apr 26, 2003)

Pour les sorts: comme la veille, sauf que puisque j'ai accès aux sorts de R&R maintenant, _Salamar's quiet contemplation_ plutôt que _sandblast_. Je cherche de sorts plutôt "gentils", _rafale de sable_ est pas mal car il ne fait pas de dégats léthaux, mais la _contemplation paisible_ est mieux. Cela bien va avec le personnage, doux et gentil.

Sinon, pour ce qui est de lancer les dés, ça ne me pose pas de problème, en tant que joueur. C'est plutôt une chouette marque de confiance, en fait. Le seul problème: si je tire un truc du style "attaque: 20 net, confirmation: 20 net, coup mortel: confirmé", ben, j'oserai pas le poster, on me soupçonnerait de tricher...


----------



## wolvie (Apr 27, 2003)

Je voulais juste vérifier si j'avais recuperer les points de dégats temporaires dû au froid?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 27, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Je voulais juste vérifier si j'avais recuperer les points de dégats temporaires dû au froid? *




Oui.  La guérison des dégâts temporaires se fait au rythme de 1 pt/niveau/heure de repos.  Après une nuite de sommeil, ces dégâts ont donc disparus.


----------



## Guillaume (May 4, 2003)

Désolé pour le délai dalshim.  Je voulais laisser au moins l'impression d'un peu de temps passer entre votre départ de l'Hôtel de la Garde et la fin de la visite de l'orphelinat par l'autre groupe.

Gez, je n'ai pas oublié ta petite présentation devant la classe.  Je crois que Représentation serait ce qu'il y a de plus approprié.  Avec la présence de Mitaine, j'ajouterai un bonus de circonstance de +2.  En plus, étant donné la curiosité intrinsèque des enfants, disons un DD 5.  Je pense que tout va bien se passer. 

Je vais ajouter ça au fil principal dès que l'entrevue avec Mme Tarshykk sera terminé.

Wolvie, étant donné que tu m'indiquais que Valishan haussait le ton, j'ai utilisé un jet d'intimidation.  Comme tu as pu le constater, cela à donner certains résultats.


----------



## wolvie (May 4, 2003)

Excuse moi est ce que Terrem Kharatys est un perso dont Valishan connais deja l'identite (et que moi j'aurais oublié) ou bien dois je continuer a interroger le demi orque?


----------



## Guillaume (May 4, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Excuse moi est ce que Terrem Kharatys est un perso dont Valishan connais deja l'identite (et que moi j'aurais oublié) ou bien dois je continuer a interroger le demi orque? *




Terrem est le nom d'un des quatre enfants qui a été kidnappé.  Selon la liste des disparus : _«C'est un enfant austère et colérique.  Ces parents sont morts peu après sa naissance dans des circonstances inconnues.»_


----------



## dalshim (May 5, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> *Excuse moi est ce que Terrem Kharatys est un perso dont Valishan connais deja l'identite (et que moi j'aurais oublié) ou bien dois je continuer a interroger le demi orque? *




A mon humble avis, ce doit êter le bâtard du bougmestre... Mais je vous dirais toutes mes conclusions dans le jeu une fois qu'on aura fait le point


----------



## wolvie (May 6, 2003)

Je voulais juste savoir si Patch est sorti de la pièce lorsque Naline et Mitaine sont entrées.


----------



## Urbannen (May 7, 2003)

Une note:  je suis toujours là.  J'avais eu davantage de difficultés à me connecter.  Maintenant j'y suis mais j'attend un moment approprié pour ajouter poster.


----------



## Guillaume (May 7, 2003)

Heureux de te retrouver parmi nous Urbanen.  J'attends avec impatience ton prochain message ! 



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> *Je voulais juste savoir si Patch est sorti de la pièce lorsque Naline et Mitaine sont entrées. *




Patch, pour l'instant est encore là.


----------



## Gez (May 7, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Une note:  je suis toujours là.  J'avais eu davantage de difficultés à me connecter.  Maintenant j'y suis mais j'attend un moment approprié pour ajouter poster.     *




J'allais dire que ça faisait longtemps que l'on avait plus vu Urbannen et Horacio...


----------



## Guillaume (May 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'allais dire que ça faisait longtemps que l'on avait plus vu Urbannen et Horacio... *




Horacio m'a indiqué qu'il avait des travaux à compléter pour son directeur de thèse.  Il devrait être en mesure de nous rejoindre bientôt.


----------



## Urbannen (May 9, 2003)

Voilà!  J'ai posté quelque chose!


----------



## Guillaume (May 9, 2003)

Glad to have you back ! 

Je me demandais quand tu nous ferais l'honneur de ta présence.


----------



## Gez (May 10, 2003)

Tiens, un p'tite question au niveau des "pexs". En une telle campagne continue, il est difficile de découper en session. Quand gagnera t'on des XP ?

Je pose cette question car même une petite quantité permettrait à mon personnage de faire certaines choses (comme lancer _beget bogun_ pour se créer un petit éclaireur, ou tenter le rituel pour faire grandir Mitaine à un dé de vie complet).


----------



## Guillaume (May 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *Tiens, un p'tite question au niveau des "pexs". En une telle campagne continue, il est difficile de découper en session. Quand gagnera t'on des XP ?
> 
> Je pose cette question car même une petite quantité permettrait à mon personnage de faire certaines choses (comme lancer beget bogun pour se créer un petit éclaireur, ou tenter le rituel pour faire grandir Mitaine à un dé de vie complet). *




Il s'en viennent.  J'attends que vous ayez terminé l'exploration de l'orphelinat avant de distribuer les PX.  Donc, d'ici peu tu devrais avoir quelques points à «dépenser».

Pour ce qui est de l'acquisition de niveaux, elle se fera de façon continue.  Tu changes de niveau, tu acquiers les compétences.  Pas question d'entraînement ou autre.  Dans le contexte, c'est trop complexe et ce serait au détriment de l'aventure.


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2003)

Wolvie, dans ton dernier message, tu admets à voix haute que Patch a été payé par Revus.  Juste une petite précision, tu réalises que Gretchen est dans le réfectoir avec vous.  Est-ce que tu mentionnes cette indiscrétion de Patch en sa présence ou est-ce que tu attends que Gretchen soit partie chercher l'enfant qui a fait le cauchemar ? Quand j'aurais ta réponse, j'afficherai la suite.


----------



## Guillaume (May 12, 2003)

Le dernier message était de moi.  Je n'ai pas réalisé que j'étais enregistré sur le compte de Julie.  Désolé pour la confusion.


----------



## wolvie (May 13, 2003)

J'attends que Gretchen soit partie, bien entendu. Je pensais que c'etait le cas. Desole.


----------



## Julie (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dalshim*
> 
> [OOC : Urbannen, il me semble que la Mme Trashykk est partie chercher le gosse qui a cauchemardé. Donc, tu ne peut pas lui parler, je pense ...]*_




Effectivement, elle est partie chercher Azathan. Par contre, il peut poser la question lorsqu'elle revient.


----------



## dalshim (May 13, 2003)

Qui se sent d'interroger l'enfant? Je propose qu'une seule personne l'interroge, pour qu'il soit moins effrayé ...


----------



## Gez (May 13, 2003)

Tiens, j'aurais du passer par cette thread d'abord... Enfin, ça y est, Naline discute avec le gosse. Comme on peut le voir, sa méthode est simple mais devrait fonctionner, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir de la psychologie enfantine (et en fait, psychologie tout court): d'abord, on brosse dans le sens du poil, afin de montrer à l'interrogé que l'on est son ami, qu'on l'aime bien, et que c'est quelqu'un de formidable; et ensuite, une fois qu'il est bien en confiance, on lui montre le fardeau des responsabilité pour qu'il s'applique bien à la tâche (c'est à dire, se rappeller tout ce qu'il peut, décrire au mieux, sans omissions ni inventions).


----------



## Urbannen (May 17, 2003)

> Effectivement, elle est partie chercher Azathan. Par contre, il peut poser la question lorsqu'elle revient.




Pardon.  La dernière fois que j'ai vu que Guillaume a parlé de Mme Trashykk, Mme Trashykk parlait à Thrin, et je n'ai pas vu que le texte disait qu'elle était partie.


----------



## Guillaume (May 17, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pardon.  La dernière fois que j'ai vu que Guillaume a parlé de Mme Trashykk, Mme Trashykk parlait à Thrin, et je n'ai pas vu que le texte disait qu'elle était partie. *




La confusion vient de moi.  J'aurais dû mieux spécifier les affaires.  Enfin, pas le problème est réglé maintenant.


----------



## Gez (May 24, 2003)

Ch'tit bump.


----------



## Guillaume (May 25, 2003)

Voici l'allocation des points d'expérience pour la première partie de l'histoire.  En fait, c'est l'introduction... elle n'est pas terminée... Bref, v'las les PX :

Imay : 280 PX
Naline : 280 PX
Thrin : 380 PX
Altran : 380 PX
Valishan : 580 PX
Nemdab : 200 PX

Guillaume


----------



## dalshim (Jun 5, 2003)

Je m'absente jusqu'au 08/06 inclus (je reetourne chez moi dans le sud de la france). 
Je pense que je ne pourrais pas poster durant cette période. Désolé.

Pour ce qui est des action, guillaume, tu peux te charger de Thrin. Il proposera à ses compagnons de faire le tour du lac pour chercher un ou plusieur tunnels ou trucs qui semblent louche (le lac étant volcanique, les tunels ne doivent pas manquer ...). Puis il proposera d'aller à la chope versée. Voilà ...

Bon jeu à tous pendant ce temps


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 6, 2003)

C'est la première fois depuis au moins 5 jours que je peux me connecter au messageboard.   

Et avant j'attendais un moment propice pour ajouter un commentaire.   

Et on dit que les ordinateurs rendent la vie plus facile...


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 6, 2003)

En plus, je ne peux pas trouver le thread qui contient nos personnages dans le Rogues' Gallery.  Où est-il donc passé?!?


----------



## Gez (Jun 6, 2003)

En deuxième (ou troisième, peut-être) page. Un truc, quand on cherche une thread, c'est d'éditer la barre d'URL pour rajouter "&perpage=200". C'est un truc qui marche sur tout les forums vBulletin. Au lieu d'afficher les 40 threads les plus récentes, il va afficher les 200 threads les plus récentes. Ensuite, Ctrl-F pour faire chercher le titre de la thread (ou son auteur) au navigateur...

Cela marche aussi pour l'affichage d'une discussion: &perpage=200 mettra 200 messages sur une seule page. C'est pratique pour archiver de longues threads (comme celles du forum Story Hour).

Voilà le lien.


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 7, 2003)

Ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que la page principale pour le Rogues' Gallery n'indique pas que ce site contient plus que 49 threads.  Normalement il y a des guides en bas de la page qui disent «1, 2, 3,...»  J'ai trouvé notre thread quand j'ai revisé ma recherche pour les threads agés jusque 60 jours.


----------



## Julie (Jun 8, 2003)

La discussion devrait apparaître sur la première page maintenant, je l'ai "bumpé" hier en ajoutant un message .


----------



## dalshim (Jun 9, 2003)

Je suis de retour


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2003)

Désolée du retard, je n'étais pas au courant qu'il y avait eu autant d'activité depuis dimanche  .


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 13, 2003)

Vous ne vous êtes pas apercevu que Altran demandais à Keygan qu'il s'assoit pendant la ronde pour qu'il puisse danser avec Imay?    

En effet, je n'avais pas ma liste de vocabulaire D&D, donc j'ai diviné.    Ronde /= round ou tour


----------



## Gez (Jun 17, 2003)

Si ça peut te consoler, les tout premiers traducteurs de D&D avaient fait la même erreur... Ils avaient aussi oublié la moitié des chapitres; et avaient perdu la license instantanément.


----------



## dalshim (Jun 19, 2003)

Et puis ne t'inquiète pas, si seulement je pouvais m'exprimer en anglais comme toi tu t'exprime en français ...


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 20, 2003)

J'ai lu les réponses de dalshim, wolvie et Gez dans le fil de discussion.  Il semble que le groupe tende à aller au monastère avant de s'engouffrer dans le passage secret.  Tout de même, j'aimerai lire ce que Urbannen et Julie veulent faire.  Je vais attendre à demain matin (GMT-5) avant d'afficher la suite.  À moins de changements dans le groupe, je devrais normalement faire procéder l'action au monastère.

Alors, après quelques mois d'aventures, qu'en pensez-vous mes amis ?


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 21, 2003)

Ce qui est généralement appelé une couleuvre appartient la plus part du temps à la famille des Colubridés qui n'ont *généralement* pas de dents opystoglyphes, c'est-à-dire striées avec glandes à venin.  Cependant, certains colubridés ont des morsures venimeuses, mais les dents venimeuses sont situées à l'arrière de la bouche qui servent a empoisonner les proies pendant la déglutition.  La couleuvre de Montpellier est un exemple.  La position des dents les rendent généralement inoffensives pour l'humain.  Heureusement, car dans le cas de la couleuvre de Montpellier le venin est un neurotoxique très puissant.  Les serpents venimeux, les vìpères, crotals, cobras et mambas de ce monde appartiennent à deux familles : les Vipiridés et les Élapidés.  Bref, dans le cas présent, j'ai fait une erreur en désignant Crista comme une couleuvre.  Selon les caractériques dans le manuel du joueur des familiers et des pouvoirs qu'ils ont, parler de couleuvre serait inapproprié.  Ils désignent clairement des serpents appartenant à la familles des Vipiridés ou des Élapidés.  Ainsi, bien que je n'avais pas prévu avoir des serpents venimeux sur Erdeven, je crois qu'il serait plus simple de simplement changer le nom de l'espèce de Crista.  En conséquent, Crista pourra être désigné comme une vipère aspic.


----------



## Gez (Jun 21, 2003)

Décidément, il faudrait que je passe par là avant de poster mes actions dans l'autre thread... J'aurais vu que Guillaume avait déjà disserter sur les serpents, et d'une façon plus savante que moi... Enfin, bon. En tout cas, ça m'a permis de voir que les couleuvres de mon jardin sont bien connues (j'habite près de Montpellier).


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2003)

Si je n'ai pas l'habieté connaissance (histoire gnomique), je présume que je fais une jet d'intelligence?


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 21, 2003)

Coulèvre est un mot de ma propre invention - j'ai lu couleuvre dans la description de Guillaume pour Crista dans le Rogues' Gallery.  C'est vite devenu coulèvre dans ma tête.  Enfin «serpent» était l'extremité de ma connaissance en français pour comment décrire ce genre de créature.  On apprend quelque chose tous les jours.     

Il semble donc qu'Altran est le fier proprietaire d'un exemple de la seule espèce venimeuse de serpent en Erdeven.


----------



## dalshim (Jun 24, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> *
> Alors, après quelques mois d'aventures, qu'en pensez-vous mes amis ? *





Vraiement TRES TRES bien ... C'est la première fois que je participe à un PbP, et tout me plait. 

Donc, rien à redire à part : BRAVO GUILLAUME !!


----------



## wolvie (Jun 24, 2003)

Tout a fait d'accord avec Dalshim. C'est également mon premier PbP et je suis très satisfait. Aussi bien par le MJ que par mes compagnons de route.


----------



## Gez (Jun 24, 2003)

On est trois, alors.


----------



## Urbannen (Jun 25, 2003)

J'ai aimé tout - l'ambience, les personnages, l'action, et les cartes illustratives.  J'apprécie beacoup le style de Guillaume (et de vous, les autres joueurs, aussi    ).  


C'est la première fois que je fais un PbP aussi.  Ce genre donne des opportunités intéressantes.  Une chose qui est chouette, c'est qu'on peut couper le groupe en deux sans perdre du temps.


----------



## Gez (Jul 3, 2003)

Pas très actif, en ce moment... Tant mieux, car je serais pas là demain et après-demain. Alors, continuez à dormir, comme ça je ne rate rien! 

Mais après, il faudra se réveiller, hein?

Ah, sinon, ce que mon perso n'a pas dit, c'est que parmi les bidules qu'il faudra se procurer pour l'expédition spéléo, elle comptait aussi embarquer quelques machins tout simple, genre feuille morte, cailloux, etc. pour pouvoir fabriquer un petit bogun pour l'envoyer en reconnaissance. (C'est pourquoi elle parlait de partir le lendemain, car il lui faut préparer les bons sorts pour la création de la bêbêtes.)


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 4, 2003)

Désolé, le déménagement prends plus de temps.  Je n'ai pas encore ma connexion internet dans mon nouvel appartement.  Tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre d'ici mercredi prochain.  Encore une fois désolé pour le dérangement à l'horaire.

Guillaume


----------



## Gez (Jul 8, 2003)

C'est pas grave. Ça va peut-être laisser le temps à Horacio de revenir...


----------



## Gez (Jul 13, 2003)

J'utilise la connection de GEZ pour vous dire qu'il ne sera pas de retour avant mercredi, (mardi soir de l'autre côté de la grande flaque, peut être), pour cause d'enterrement.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 14, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *J'utilise la connection de GEZ pour vous dire qu'il ne sera pas de retour avant mercredi, (mardi soir de l'autre côté de la grande flaque, peut être), pour cause d'enterrement. *




Toutes nos condoléances Gez.  À mercredi.

Guillaume et Julie


----------



## dalshim (Jul 16, 2003)

Même si ça ne doit pas être d'un très grand réconfort, je te présente de même toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## Gez (Jul 16, 2003)

Me voilà revenu de Bergerac, où mon dernier grand-père est mort, le 12. C'est triste, mais ce n'est pas tragique; à 96 ans, il a eu une longue vie. C'était quelqu'un de très gentil, très érudit, et très discret.

Merci pour vos condoléances.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 17, 2003)

Bon retour Gez.

J'ai lu les réponses de tout le monde.  Je suis à la course on m'attend pour une séance d'échantillonnage sur le terrain.  Je vais afficher ma réponse à toute vos question vendredi PM, soit vendredi soir pour ceux du vieux contient.

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Horacio ? Je n'ai pas eu de réponse à mes courriels.


----------



## wolvie (Jul 17, 2003)

Je vais devoir vous quitter pour 10 jours, je part comme animateur ds une colonie jusqu'au 27 juillet. Guillaume, tu peut gerer Valishan comme bon te semble, tu peut lui faire suivre le groupe ou le mettre de cote pour l'instant.
A plus.


----------



## dalshim (Jul 24, 2003)

J'attendais de pouvoir récupérer mes bouquins avant de poster, mais ça commence à tarderr.

Je marque donc ici ce que je voudrais emporter, si qq'un peu me dire combien ça coute...

*10 ou 20m de corde (suivant le poids)
*1 pipe
*du tabac (1blague de tabac)


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 24, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *J'attendais de pouvoir récupérer mes bouquins avant de poster, mais ça commence à tarderr.
> 
> Je marque donc ici ce que je voudrais emporter, si qq'un peu me dire combien ça coute...
> 
> ...




Je commençais à m'inquiéter 

15 m de corde en chanvre pèse 5 kg (10 lb.) et coûte 1 écu et 1 sous.
15 m de corde en soie pèse 2,5 kg (5 lb.) et coûte 11 couronnes.

Il n'y a pas de prix fixe pour une pipe et du tabac.  En cherchant un peu, je pense que le prix d'un flasque et d'une pipe devrait être similaire : 4 sous.  Pour le tabac, il n'est pas cultivé sur Erdeven.  C'est donc un produit d'exportation.  Les prix ont considérablement augmenté ces derniers temps étant donné la difficulté de circuler entre le continent et l'île.  Il en coût actuellement 6,78 couronnes le kg.  Donc pour une blage de tabac de 20 g il en couterait 1 écu et 4 sous.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 24, 2003)

13 livres font combien de kilogrammes?  

Quel est le taux de conversion?


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 24, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *13 livres font combien de kilogrammes?
> 
> Quel est le taux de conversion? *




Pour le jeu, nous utilisons le taux de conversion de 2 lb. pour 1 kg.  Donc 13 lb. font 6,5 kg.


----------



## dalshim (Jul 25, 2003)

Je pourrais savoir à partir de quel poids d'encombrement je passe en louds, svp ?


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 25, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> *Je pourrais savoir à partir de quel poids d'encombrement je passe en louds, svp ? *




Thrin a une force de 14.  Donc ses niveaux d'encombrements sont :


Léger = 29 kg (58 lb.) et moins
Moyen = 29,5 kg (59 lb.) à 58 kg (116 lb.)
Lourd = 58,5 kg (117 lb.) à 87,5 kg (175 lb.)


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 26, 2003)

Dans le dernier message que j'ai affiché dans la section _Playing the Game_, j'ai fourni une description de votre entrée dans Jazdirune.  J'aimerai savoir ce que les personnages font une fois à l'entrée étant donnée l'information que vous a fourni Valishan.  J'ai également besoin de savoir l'ordre de marche, comment vous avez l'intention de procéder pour l'exploration de la ville souterraine et les éléments spéciaux que vous avez l'intention de mettre en place.

Merci.


----------



## dalshim (Jul 28, 2003)

Personnellement, j'aurais voté pour attendre la relève de la garde, afin d'avoir une première proie facile. Puis, quand nous déciderons de descendre, je veux bien marcher en tête s'il le faut. A moins que nous décidions de mettre devant une personne un peu plus discrète qui nous fera avancer. Mais dans tout les cas, il me semble que mes compétences martiales me rendrons plus utile devant


----------



## wolvie (Jul 29, 2003)

Bonjour a tous je suis de retour apres cette grosse semaine d'absence, pret a reprendre mon poste (et mes post).


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 29, 2003)

Salut wolvie,

Comme tu peux le constater, il n'y a pas eu beaucoup d'activité.  Les joueurs semblent indécis sur la façon de procéder.  Vous êtes donc toujour coincés à l'entrée secrète de Jazdirune.


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 2, 2003)

Guillaume, est-ce qu'on va faire la conversion à 3.5?  Il y a eu des changements importants quant aux animaux familiers.  Le plus important pour moi, c'est qu'un ensorceleur ne peut plus parler télépathiquement avec son familier.  En 3.5 l'explication de ce pouvoir a été précisé comme une communication «empathic», c'est-à-dire, émotionelle.  Je ne suis ni pour ni contre une converion, c'est juste que je voulais savoir.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 3, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Guillaume, est-ce qu'on va faire la conversion à 3.5?  Il y a eu des changements importants quant aux animaux familiers.  Le plus important pour moi, c'est qu'un ensorceleur ne peut plus parler télépathiquement avec son familier.  En 3.5 l'explication de ce pouvoir a été précisé comme une communication «empathic», c'est-à-dire, émotionelle.  Je ne suis ni pour ni contre une converion, c'est juste que je voulais savoir. *




À l'origine, j'avais l'intention de passer à l'édition 3.5 lorsqu'elle sortirait.  Malheureusement depuis, deux choses se sont produites.  Primo, je n'ai pas les sous pour me payer les livres.  Il y a le SRD, naturellement, mais cela m'amène à mon deuxième problème.  Je n'ai pas le temps actuellement de passer au travers de tout le matériel pour faire une conversion.  Pour l'instant, je préfère rester avec l'édition 3.0.  J'ai sous la main le SRD 3.5 et je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil... quand j'en aurai l'occasion.  Bref, jusqu'à nouvel ordre, c'est le statu quo.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 6, 2003)

Bon, tous semblent d'accord pour passer à l'action tout de suite.  Je voudrais avoir des nouvelles de Gez avant d'afficher la suite.  Quelqu'un en a-t-il entendu parlé récemment ?


----------



## Gez (Aug 6, 2003)

J'suis là, mais j'ai pas eu de chance avec ce site ces derniers temps, il semblait être hors-service à chaque fois que j'essayait de me connecter dessus.


----------



## wolvie (Aug 7, 2003)

Moi aussi j'ai eu des probleme ces derniers jours. Mais cela semble résolu.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *J'suis là, mais j'ai pas eu de chance avec ce site ces derniers temps, il semblait être hors-service à chaque fois que j'essayait de me connecter dessus. *




C'est donc cela ! Je te trouvais bien inactif ces derniers temps.  J'avais remarqué que ton dernier "post" remontait au 16 juillet !


----------



## Gez (Aug 10, 2003)

Ayé, j'ai mis à jour la fiche.

Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais commencé à faire une grosse erreur... Comme _beget bogun_ est un sort niveau 1, je m'était dit que je pourrais m'en servir. Bah, j'ai bien fait de relire les règles, faut être niveau 7 pour créer la bestiole... Tant pis!


----------



## Urbannen (Aug 12, 2003)

_beget bogun_?  D'où vient ce sort?  C'est un nom anglais, ça?  Faire naître un bogun?


----------



## Gez (Aug 15, 2003)

C'est dans _Masters of the Wild_ et dans le _Monster Manual 2_.

Je tiens juste à dire que l'accès à EN World continue à être plutôt hasardeux... Si je n'arrive pas à suivre, envoyez-moi des mails.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 16, 2003)

Avec le hub qui crash à Washington et les grosse pannes de courant sur le côte est, c'est pas étonnant ! Je vais te tenir au courant, Gez.


----------



## dalshim (Aug 17, 2003)

Perso, en france, le matin, j'ai pas le moindre problème pour me connecter, que ce soit en 56k ou en 512k


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 22, 2003)

J'attends seulement d'avoir des nouvelles de Julie et de wolvie avant d'afficher la suite.  À tout le moins, je devrais afficher un message en fin de journée aujourd'hui.


----------



## Gez (Aug 30, 2003)

Oh, j'ai eu d'autres problèmes, du côté de mon fournisseur d'accès, par exemple. Une histoire bizarre, les adresse pour lesquelles les connections doivent transiter par les routeurs de qwest.net ne fonctionnaient pas pour les abonnés de Free haut-débit... Impossible de dépasser nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net. Pas compris du tout pourquoi, mais j'ai pas assez étudié les protocoles Internet.

Je leur ai envoyé des e-mails, mais je n'ai pas encore eu de réponse.

Enfin, pour le moment ça marche. Mes essais précédents ce matin ne fonctionnaient pas, et je sais pas si ça marchera encore demain. Mais bon. 

Je vais essayer la souscription pour les deux discussions du jeu, ça me permettra au moins de savoir quand il y a des mises à jour.


----------



## wolvie (Aug 30, 2003)

Désolé de vous avoir laisser pendant si longtemps mais j'ai eu des problemes avec ma connection. J'espere que je suis de retour pour un long moment.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 31, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Désolé de vous avoir laisser pendant si longtemps mais j'ai eu des problemes avec ma connection. J'espere que je suis de retour pour un long moment.




Pas de problème.  L'été a été difficile pour les connexion internet.  Gez a également eu beaucoup de problèmes.  Bon retour.


----------



## Gez (Sep 4, 2003)

Ouaip, et ils sont pas finis! Là j'ai un accès temporaire, j'en profite!


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 21, 2003)

J'aimerai savoir si les joueurs sont toujours présents.  J'ai eu des nouvelles de Wolvie la semaine dernière et je sais que Julie est là.  Par contre, je n'ai rien entendu de la part de Urbannen, Gez et Dalshim.  J'ai besoin de savoir ce que les personnages font dans le deuxième round avant de continuer.  Actuellement, Valishan est parti à la poursuite de la créature en empruntant un autre tunnel.  Imay est en train de vérifier la porte.  Au dernières nouvelles, Altran était encore dans la salle des masques, Naline et Mitaine venait de pénétrer dans le tunnel à la poursuite de la créature et Thrin était en rogne et courrait après sa proie.  Ce que j'ai besoin de savoir : Est-ce que Thrin, Naline et Mitaine ont suivi Valishan ou est-ce qu'ils ont continué en suivant le tunnel jusqu'au bout ?  Que fait Altran maintenant qu'il est seul dans la salle des masques ?

Merci,


----------



## Urbannen (Sep 21, 2003)

En effet Altran n'est plus dans la salle des masques:



> Altran reprend sa lanterne et rejoint Imay dans la pièce.


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2003)

Ben, je peut pas toujours me connecter, mais au moins, comme j'ai souscrit à ces discussions, je peut suivre les évènements.

Naline pourchasse la créature à la suite de Valishan.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 26, 2003)

Pour la suite, j'aurais besoin de savoir ce que fond les personnages :


*Thrin*, après le coup de tonnere et la disparition des poursuivis, que fait-il ? Il examine la porte ? Retourne  à la poursuite des créatures dans le tunnel ?
*Valishan* et *Naline* sont confronté à plusieurs embranchements.  De plus, il y a ce coup de tonnère qui résonne partout.  Que font-t-ils ? Il rebroussent chemin ? Ils partent examiner un corridor, une porte, un escalier ?
*Altran* et *Imay*, l'examen de la porte est terminé avec les résultats déjà connus.  Un gros coup de tonnère vient de  sonner et vous êtes seuls dans la pièce.  Que faites-vous ?
 Je sais que plusieurs d'entre-vous avec actuellement des difficultés de connexion.  Si tel est toujours le cas, vous pouvez utiliser le courriel.

Merci


----------



## dalshim (Oct 3, 2003)

Je réellement désolé pour mon absence. 

J'étais dans ma famille, sans connexion internet, puis une semaine autour du Mont Blanc (donc, dans la nature, ce qui fait du bien parfois).

En rentrant, pour me punir, je me suis flagellé avec des orties fraichement coupées, puis je me suis remis à poster


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 3, 2003)

dalshim said:
			
		

> Je réellement désolé pour mon absence.
> 
> J'étais dans ma famille, sans connexion internet, puis une semaine autour du Mont Blanc (donc, dans la nature, ce qui fait du bien parfois).
> 
> En rentrant, pour me punir, je me suis flagellé avec des orties fraichement coupées, puis je me suis remis à poster




Bon, bon, si c'est pour la famille et la nature, ça va.  Mais par contre, si tu as des photos, j'aimerai bien en voir quelques-unes.  Envoies-nous les, après quelques coups d'ortie supplémentaire...


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 4, 2003)

Guillaume, est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer encore l'échelle de déplacement qu'on utilise?  

Mon humain a 30 pies de déplacement, ce qui est l'équivalent de 10 mètres?  

Combien de pies ou mètres représente chaque case de la carte?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 4, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> Guillaume, est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer encore l'échelle de déplacement qu'on utilise?
> 
> Mon humain a 30 pies de déplacement, ce qui est l'équivalent de 10 mètres?
> 
> Combien de pies ou mètres représente chaque case de la carte?




J'utilise l'échelle standard pour D&D 3e : un carré équivaut à 5 pied ou 1,5 m.  Donc pour un déplacement de 30 pieds, c'est six carrés.  Tu remarqueras que la convresion n'est pas parfaite.  Dans les faits (ie dans le monde réel) 30 pieds est égal a 9.144 mètres.  Dans D&D, 30 pieds est égal à 9 m.  Petit différence subtile...  

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 8, 2003)

Je n'étais pas sûr, et je dois savoir pour mes sorts et pour le déplacement.

Guillaume, peux-tu confirmer qu'Altran doit être en case I17 dans la carte?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 8, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas sûr, et je dois savoir pour mes sorts et pour le déplacement.
> 
> Guillaume, peux-tu confirmer qu'Altran doit être en case I17 dans la carte?




Il est bien en I17.

En passant, je voudrais m'excuser pour les délais de réponse ces temps-ci.  Je suis en plein milieu d'une rédaction à l'Université qui accapare une bonne partie de mon temps.  Je vous prie d'être patient avec moi


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 9, 2003)

Étant donnée que la taille du premier fil de discussion commençait à être passablement pesante, j'ai décidé de scinder le fil.  Je vous prierais de bien avoir la gentillesse d'afficher vos prochains messages dans la discussion que vous pouvez trouver ici


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 12, 2003)

Urbannen, je présume que Altran charge son arbalète et puis fait un pas de placement pour tirer sur C3 ?

Dalshim, est-ce que Thrin se lance au combat ? C3 est la créature la plus proche. Je présume que c'est sur lui qu'il lance son dévolu.


----------



## Gez (Oct 17, 2003)

C'est quand la suite?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 24, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> En fait, si possible, non... Agissant après Cr3, elle assiste à son attaque contre Mitaine. Avec un cri d'horreur, elle se dirige vers sa compagne blessée (R16-Q15-P15-O16), pour lui faire boire la potion à sa bestiole. Après tout, elle-même, elle tient encore debout.
> 
> Si on ne peut pas changer ça, elle charge avec furie l'odieux balafré, arrivant en Q16. Attaque 19 (17, +2 charge, -1 force, 1 taille), dégat 3 (4, -1 taille).




Gez, étant donné que Naline est à 0 pv, elle est limitée à un action partielle par round.  De plus, toute activité exténuante va lui faire perdre 1 pv.  Normalement, cela voudrait dire que le déplacement la ferait tomber à -1.  Elle serait donc inconsciente.  Veux-tu toujours appliquer les actions indiquer.  Je suis prêt à permettre le changement, mais je ne vois pas l'avantage pour Naline ou pour Mitaine.

P.S. : Il me semblait avoir afficher ce message plus tôt.  Il doit avoir disparu dans l'éther informatique qu'est internet parfois.


----------



## Gez (Oct 25, 2003)

A vrai dire, ce n'est pas ainsi que j'avais compris "strenuous activity".



> When your current hit points drop to exactly 0, you're disabled. You're not unconscious, but you're close to it. You can only take a partial action each round, and if you perform any strenuous activity, you take 1 point of damage after completing the act.
> Strenuous activities include running, attacking, casting a spell, or using any ability that requires physical exertion or mental concentration.




Il me semblait donc que simplement marcher (par opposition à courir) n'est pas une activité intense -- c'est sur cette base que j'avais tapé mon message.

Evidemment, si faire un déplacement simple entraîne une telle conséquence, elle se soigne et charge telle que je l'ai indiqué.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 25, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> A vrai dire, ce n'est pas ainsi que j'avais compris "strenuous activity".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excuse-moi, après vérifications, j'ai interprété trop sévèrement la règle.  Je m'étais fié au tableau résumé et non à la définition dans la section sur les blessures et la mort.  Ce faisant, je lisait seulement «any activity» et non «any streneous activity» qui elle est définie comme incluant : la course, une attaque, le jet d'un sort ou tout habileté qui nécessite un effort physique ou une concentration.

Je te donne donc raison et Naline procédera à fournir les soins à Mitaine.  Par contre, étant donné que fournir des soins à quelqu'un est une action standard en soit, donc une deuxième action partielle.  Les soints ne seront en fait prodigués qu'au round suivant.


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 25, 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec Gez - normalement on a le droit de se déplacer son mouvement une fois par tour quand on est à 0 PV.  Mais Naline ne pourrait pas se déplacer _et_ administrer la potion dans le même tour parce qu'elle est limitée à _une_ "partial action":  faire un déplacement simple et administrer une potion constituerait deux actions partiales. Naline risquerait aussi deux attaques d'opportunités du balafré, une pour se déplacer dans son espace menacé, autre pour soigner Mitaine pendant menacée.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 25, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec Gez - normalement on a le droit de se déplacer son mouvement une fois par tour quand on est à 0 PV.  Mais Naline ne pourrait pas se déplacer _et_ administrer la potion dans le même tour parce qu'elle est limitée à _une_ "partial action":  faire un déplacement simple et administrer une potion constituerait deux actions partiales. Naline risquerait aussi deux attaques d'opportunités du balafré, une pour se déplacer dans son espace menacé, autre pour soigner Mitaine pendant menacée.




Il y aurait effectivement une attaque d'opportunité, mais seulement lorsque Naline soignera Mitaine.  Étant donné que Naline entre dans la zone menacée (o16) en arrivant de P15, elle ne quitte jamais une zone menacée, élément essentielle à une attaque d'opportunité suite à un déplacement.  Donc, elle ne subirait pas d'attaque d'opportunité pour se déplacer.  Par contre, effectivement, étant en O16 au round suivant et étant donnée que porter secours à un allié (dans le cas de la compétence de premier secours) et que boire une potion est une action de mouvement qui provoque une attaque d'opportunité, Naline s'expose à une telle attaque en soignant Mitaine.


----------



## Urbannen (Oct 25, 2003)

Oh, j'avais pensé que Naline avait un taux de déplacement de 4 cases, tant qu'elle n'aurait pas pu arriver en 016 dans un seul déplacement que par 015.


----------



## wolvie (Oct 29, 2003)

Serait-il possible d'avoir une carte de l'ensemble de la zone que nous avons exploré pour l'instant?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 29, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Serait-il possible d'avoir une carte de l'ensemble de la zone que nous avons exploré pour l'instant?
> Merci d'avance.




Rien de plus facile


----------



## wolvie (Oct 30, 2003)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 31, 2003)

Avec la mort de la 7e créature, il est temps de distribuer quelques points d'expérience.  Avec ce combat la fin de ce combat, chaque personnage reçoit 840 px.  Ceci porte les totaux au compte suivant :
Imay 1545 px,
Naline 1545 px,
Thrin 1333 px,
Altran 1645 px,
Valishan 1533.

Tous les personnages passent donc au 2e niveau.  Vous avez donc quelques modifications à faire à vos fiches de personnage, je crois


----------



## Gez (Nov 1, 2003)

Voilà voilà. Les changement sont en souligné.

* Naline "Yeux-de-soleil", clan Silvwid, gnome (f), Rou1/Dru1 :* Humanoïde de taille P (gnome); DV 1d6+1d8+2 (Con); pv 13; Init +2 (Dex); VD 4,5 m (20 pi.); CA 16, touché 13, surpris 14; BBA +0; Lutte –5; Att +0 corps à corps (1d6-1, serpe), +0 corps à corps (1d4-1/19-20, dague) ou +3 distance (1d4-1/19-20, dague); AS sorts; Part caractéristiques de gnome; attaque sournoise +1d6; AL NB; JS Réf +3, Vig +3, Vol +5; For 8; Dex 14; Con 12; Int 12; Sag 16; Cha 12.
_Compétences :_ Acrobaties +6, Alchimie +5, Bluff +5, Concentration +3, Empathie Animale +3, Décryptage +5, Déplacement silencieux +6, Discrétion +10, Fouille +5, Perception auditive +9, Sorcellerie +2, Utilisation d’objets magiques +5. _Dons : Animal Defiance_ (Masters of the Wild).
_Particularités :_ en tant que gnome, peut lancer une fois par jour : _lumières dansantes_, _prestidigitation_ et _son imaginaire_, comme un magicien de niveau 1.
_Sorts préparés_ (3/2; DD base à la sauvegarde = 13 + niveau du sort) : 0 – _création d'eau (create water), soin des blessures mineures (cure minor wounds)_ x2; 1er – _contemplation paisible (Salamar's quiet contemplation)_, _régénération des blessures légères (regenerate light wounds)_, _soin des blessures légères (cure light wounds)_.
_Attaque sournoise:_ +1d6 dégat contre créature flanquée, prise au dépourvu, ou dans une autre situation qui prive du bonus de Dex à la CA. N'affecte pas les créatures dans le flou, non-vivante, ou dénuée d'anatomie.
_Langues :_ Devinois, Draconique, Druidique, Gnome.


A propos, je conseille à tout le monde de souscrire aux threads de cette histoire. OOC, jeu, et persos. Comme cela, pour les atteindre, pas besoin de farfouiller dans les pages perdues au loin, il suffit de se rendre dans le dossier "subscription" (accessible depuis le bouton "User CP" ou bien par le menu déroulant en bas de page), et on peut directement voir toute les threads auxquelles on est abonné. Avec la plus récente en haut, le nom de l'auteur du dernier commentaire, et la possibilité de répondre directement, sans avoir à ouvrir la thread d'abord.

Très pratique.

Demandez une notification une fois par jour (ou par semaine) pour ne pas encombrer votre boîte-aux-lettre.


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2003)

Voici les changements que j'ai effectués. J'ai repris l'idée de Gez et j'ai souligné ce qui a été changé.

*Imay Boischatel, gnome (f), Rou 2 :* humanoïde de taille petite (gnome); DV 2d6+2; pv 12 *(9)*; Init +6 (Dex, Science de l’initiative); VD 4,5 m; CA 16, touché 13, surpris 13; BBA +1; Lutte +2; Att +2 corps à corps (1d6/19-20, épée courte), +2 corps à corps (1d4/19-20, dague), +4 à distance (1d8/19-20, arbalète légère) ou +4 à distance (1d4/19-20, dague); AS attaque sournoise (+1d6), esquive totale, bonus raciaux de gnome; Part caractéristiques raciales de gnome; AL CB; JS Réf +5, Vig +1, Vol +1; For 11; Dex 15; Con 12; Int 14; Sag 13; Cha 10.
_Compétences :_ Acrobaties +4, Alchimie +6, Crochetage +7, Déplacement silencieux +4, Désamorçage/sabotage +7, Détection +6, Discrétion +8, Fouille +5, Lecture sur les lèvres +7, Saut -1 (bonus de synergie Acrobaties), Utilisation d’objets magiques +3,Vol à la tire +4; _Dons :_ Science de l’initiative.
_Possessions matérielles:_ Arbalète légère, Armure de cuir clouté, Carreaux d’arbalète (20), Corde de soie (15 m), Dague, Épée courte, Grappin, Huile (2 flasques), Lanterne à capote, Outils de cambrioleur, Outre, Paillasse, Pierre à aiguiser, Rations de survie (4 jours), Sac à dos, Sac, Sacoche de ceinture, Silex et amorce, Tenue d’explorateur, _une potion de soins légers_. 4 pa, 8 pc. Encombrement total :25,3 kg (intermédiaire).
_Sorts connus_ (racial)_: lumières dansantes, prestidigitation, son imaginaire._

_Sorts utilisés pour la journée : aucun_
*1545 XP*


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 3, 2003)

Guillaume, si ca ne te dérange pas, je vais réviser Altran après qu'il qu'il a l'opportunité de dormir.  

Aussi, est-que je peux utiliser son don de Maniement des armes martiales (arc court composite) pour les arcs courts aussi?  C'est un changement qui apparait en 3.5.  Je n'aurais pas acheté une arbalète légère, mais je n'avais pas assez d'argent pour un arc court composite, et je ne pouvais pas utiliser un arc court simple selon les règles.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> Guillaume, si ca ne te dérange pas, je vais réviser Altran après qu'il qu'il a l'opportunité de dormir.
> 
> Aussi, est-que je peux utiliser son don de Maniement des armes martiales (arc court composite) pour les arcs courts aussi?  C'est un changement qui apparait en 3.5.  Je n'aurais pas acheté une arbalète légère, mais je n'avais pas assez d'argent pour un arc court composite, et je ne pouvais pas utiliser un arc court simple selon les règles.




Pour la révision, du personnage, c'est bon.

Pour la modification de la règle du maniement des armes martiales, c'est d'accord.  Mais ce don ne pourra te permettre que de manipuler les arcs courts (simple, composite, etc.).  Il ne te permettra pas de manipuler les arcs longs.  Cela nécessitera un don supplémentaire.

Ceci étant régler.  J'aimerai annoncer la venu d'un nouveau joueur.  Jean-Sébastien Dubé, mieux connu sous le surnom de Gith Galath sur ce site, va se joindre à nous.  Il a entrepris de jouer un prètre-mage membre de l'ordre de Saint Brancis.  Le personnage ne se joindra pas immédiatement au groupe, mais ça viendra bien assez vite.  Sur ce, je laisse le soin à Jean-Sébastien de présenter son personnage.

Je suis certain que vous saurez bien l'accueillir.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 4, 2003)

Bonjour à tous!

Et merci Guillaume pour l'introduction. Je me suis déjà introduit dans le Rogue's Gallery avec la feuille de mon personnage. Donc si vous y êtes déjà allé, veuillez excuser les répétitions.

Donc, je m'appelle Jean-Sébastien et sur ENworld mon surnom est Gith Galath (ou GG) (un mélange du Seigneur des Anneaux et de mon affection particulière pour les Githyanki). Je suis un fervent de Donjons et Dragons depuis 1984, sauf une période creuse durant toute la 2e édition. Au fil de mes pérégrinations sur les boards d'ENworld je sui tombé sur votre campagne et j'ai été tout de suite accro. J'ai supplié et harcelé Guillaume (qui ne me connaissait pas d'ailleurs) de me laisser me joindre à vous. Je le remercie donc d'avoir accepté. J'espère que je saurai être un compagnon d'aventure digne de ce nom (vous m'excuserez quand même si je peux être maladroit des fois, je sors du rôle du MJ que je tiens depuis 1984).

Ceci étant dit, vous pourrez faire connaissance avec mon personnage, Diero Domine, dans le Rogue's Gallery. Comme vous le constarerez, il ne sera pas celui qui se lancera tête première au combat. Je le vois plutôt comme le personnage de Guillaume de Baskerville (Sean Connery) dans le Nom de la Rose (mais évidemment à la sauce Donjons).

J'afficherai un texte concernant l'arrivée de Diero à Chaudière demain, suivi de ses premières actions en jeu. Nous nous croiserons bien assez vite. Chaudière n'est pas une si grande ville après tout.

Bonne nuit, GG


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 4, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Mais ce don ne pourra te permettre que de manipuler les arcs courts (simple, composite, etc.).  Il ne te permettra pas de manipuler les arcs longs.  Cela nécessitera un don supplémentaire.




Bien sûr.  C'est un peu confus, parce qu'Altran a appris à utiliser les arcs courts (composites) de ses amis pixies, mais j'ai lu des références où les pixies ont des arc courts simples et d'autres où ils ont des arcs court composites.     


Bienvenue Jean-Sébastian!


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2003)

Bienvenu parmi nous, GG. Plus on est de fous, plus on s'amuse!


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 5, 2003)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai discuté avec Julie et elle a accepté que je l'aide à faire des esquisses des peronnages du groupe. Si jamais ça vous intéresse, allez voir les deux esquisses (celle de Thrin est plutôt en devenir) que j'ai affichées ici. Tout comem Julie, j'ai très peu de temps mais je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai envie de dessiner ces temps-ci. Alors, il se peut que j'arrive à faire quelques croquis dans un temps "raisonnable".

J'attends vos commentaires.


----------



## wolvie (Nov 7, 2003)

J'ai suivi les conseils de Gez et j'ai essayer de "souscrire" aux différents threads. Je n'ai pas eu de problème pour le principal mais je n'y arrive pas du tout pour le ooc. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 7, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> J'ai suivi les conseils de Gez et j'ai essayer de "souscrire" aux différents threads. Je n'ai pas eu de problème pour le principal mais je n'y arrive pas du tout pour le ooc. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider. Merci d'avance.




Personnellement, lorsque je veux m'abonner à un fil de discussion, je clique sur l'icône à la fin de la page du fil (voir l'image jointe).  À part ça, je ne sais trop.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 7, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> _[ooc: Excuse moi mais c'est quoi des pierres à tonnerre?]_




Voici la citation directe du SRD



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Thunderstone:* You can throw this stone as a ranged attack with a range increment of 20 feet. When it strikes a hard surface (or is struck hard), it creates a deafening bang that is treated as a sonic attack. Each creature within a 10-foot-radius spread must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be deafened for 1 hour. A deafened creature, in addition to the obvious effects, takes a –4 penalty on initiative and has a 20% chance to miscast and lose any spell with a verbal component that it tries to cast.
> Since you don’t need to hit a specific target, you can simply aim at a particular 5-foot square. Treat the target square as AC 5.




Si je traduis, cela donne à peu près ceci :

_*Pierre à tonnerre :* Il est possible de lancer cette pierre et de faire une attaque à distance avec une portée de 6 mètres.  Lorsqu'elle frappe une surface dure (ou qu'elle est frappée viollemment), elle crée un bruit assourdissant qui est traité comme une attaque de type sonique.  Toute créature à l'intérieur d'un rayon de 3 mètres dois réussir un jet de Vigueur (DD 15) ou être assourdit pendant 1 heure.  Une créature sourde, en plus des effets évidents, subit une pénalité de -4 à son initiative.  De plus, elle a 20 % de chance d'échouer le jet de tous sort ayant une composante verbale.
Puisqu'il n'est pas essentiel de frapper une cible précise, il est possible de viser un carré de 1,5 m.  Traitez la classe d'armure du carré comme étant fixée à CA 5._


----------



## wolvie (Nov 8, 2003)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Personnellement, lorsque je veux m'abonner à un fil de discussion, je clique sur l'icône à la fin de la page du fil (voir l'image jointe).  À part ça, je ne sais trop.



Lorsque je fais ca, il me redemande mon mot de passe mais ne l'accepte pas. 

Merci pour l'explication sur les pierres à tonnerre.


----------



## Gez (Nov 8, 2003)

Bizarre.

Tente ceci:
Cherche l'endroit où se cachent les cookies. Sur un système Windows XP, ils seront là:
C:\Documents and Settings\{UserName}\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files
Remplace {UserName} par le nom approprié, bien sûr. Clique sur "Adresse Internet" pour trier les fichiers temporaires par adresse, et défile jusqu'aux cookies. (Ils ont tous une adresse de type "cookie:identifiant@ domaine".)

Si tu as des cookies @enworld.cyberstreet.com, efface-les.

Puis, retourne sur enworld en prenant soin de ne pas aller sur enworld.cyberstreet.com, mais sur www.enworld.org/forums/. Au besoin, relogue-toi.

Essaye encore la souscription.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 9, 2003)

Salut,

Si j'ai choisi l'école de nécromancie comme École de magie interdite pour Diero, est-ce dire qu'il ne peut utiliser les sorts nécromancie comme prêtre (ex. frayeur)?

GG


----------



## Gez (Nov 9, 2003)

Si.

La spécialisation et l'école opposée ne s'applique que pour la classe de magicien.

C'est tellement vrai qu'ils vont jusqu'à recommender (dans _Tome & Blood_) aux magiciens spécialiste de prendre un niveau d'ensorceleur (et un seul, pas besoin de plus) afin de pouvoir utiliser les parchemins, baguettes, etc. contenant les sorts des écoles opposées; car cela n'affecte pas l'ensorceleur.

Voilà. Donc, à toi les animations de zombies et de vampires pour pouvoir devenir-le-Maître-du-Monde-ahahahahah!


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 9, 2003)

> Voilà. Donc, à toi les animations de zombies et de vampires pour pouvoir devenir-le-Maître-du-Monde-ahahahahah!




 Mais pour ça il faudrait d'abord que je soit d'alignement mauvais...



> C'est tellement vrai qu'ils vont jusqu'à recommender (dans Tome & Blood) aux magiciens spécialiste de prendre un niveau d'ensorceleur (et un seul, pas besoin de plus) afin de pouvoir utiliser les parchemins, baguettes, etc. contenant les sorts des écoles opposées; car cela n'affecte pas l'ensorceleur.




C'est vrai, tu as raison. Je me souviens de cet encadré. Donc, ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens j'imagine. Mes domaines (Bien et Connaissance) me donnent la possibilité de lancer les sorts de Bien et de Divination comme si j'avais un niveau de lanceur de sorts de plus. Cette logique voudrait donc dire que ce bonus ne s'applique pas à mes sorts de divination que je lance comme magicien par exemple? Ça c'est dommage pour un devin  

GG


----------



## Gez (Nov 9, 2003)

Ben là je crois bien que si. C'est une question de pinaillage d'avocat, cependant.

Le truc, c'est que la spécialisation affecte ta liste de sort (en en amputant une partie), et les listes dépendent strictement des classes; tandis que les domaines donnent un bonus au niveau de lanceur pour une école de magie. Et ça c'est universel. Par exemple, si tu prends School Focus: Enchantment et que tu es un multiclassé de la mort magicien/ensorceleur/barde/prêtre/druide, ça affectera _tout_ tes sorts d'enchantement, d'où qu'ils viennent.

Mais ça demande confirmation, car là j'en suis un peu moins sûr. Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai plus suivi ces questions-là.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 9, 2003)

Ouf! Je n'ai jamais vraiment eu de joueurs multiclassés prêtre et magicien. Donc, je n'aivais pas vraiment réfléchi à cette situation, mais ton interprétation semble logique a priori.

Guillaume, est-ce que tu confirmes?

GG


----------



## Urbannen (Nov 9, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> La spécialisation et l'école opposée ne s'applique que pour la classe de magicien.




Je ne suis pas Guillaume, mais Gez a raison.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 9, 2003)

Bon, je me suis attardé à relire les descriptions dans le manuel du joueur et j'ai relu le FAQ qui avait été publié par WoTC.  Les écrits sont à tout le moins vague sur le sujet et il n'y a pas de règles clairement établies que je puisse trouver.  Il faut donc s'en remettre à la logique et au gros bon sens.

Partons de la prémisse que les listes de sorts sont distinctes et le demeure même lorsque le personnages est multiclassé.  Une situation qui affecte une liste de sorts affectera seulement la liste en question et non pas l'ensemble des listes de sorts d'un personnage.  Ainsi, la spécialistation affecte spécifiquement la liste de sorts disponibles pour un magicien.  Les sorts qui ne lui sont pas disponibles (eg. nécromancie dans le cas particulier) n'affecte en rien sa capacité d'utiliser des sorts DIVINS qui appartiennent à cette école.

La seconde question touche les bonus donnés par les domaines.  Le pouvoir des domaines Bon et Connaissances donne un bonus de "niveau de lanceur de sort" au sort lancé.  Ce sort doit avoir la description approprié pour obtenir le bonus.  Ici, mon interprétation serait que le bonus s'applique à tous les sorts quelle que soit leur origine.  Par contre le bonus s'applique au niveau de lanceur de sort.  Ainsi, Diero lancera des sorts profane de divination comme mage niveau 2 ou prêtre niveau 2 selon le cas.  S'il atteint les niveaux Prê4/Mag2, par exemple, il lancera les sorts de divination divin comme prêtre 5 et les sorts de divination profane comme mage 3.

Je dois dire que vous êtes mon premier groupe où les joueurs sont multiclassés.  C'est donc tout aussi nouveau pour moi que pour toi GG. 

J'espère que la décision est claire.

Guillaume


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 9, 2003)

C'est clair et logique. Merci.

J'ai juste une petite annonce pour ceux qui ne seraient pas abonnés au fil de discussion où sont affichés les croquis des personnages du groupe. Comme j'ai le crayon facile ces temps-ci, je préfère dessiner à bien d'autres choses et j'ai avancé le travail. Il y a maintenant un dessin terminé d'Altran (qui pourra être modifié selon le désir d'Urbannen), des esquisses de Valishan et d'Imay. Thrin n'est pas encore plus avancé et Naline pas commencée du tout.

GG


----------



## Gez (Nov 10, 2003)

> Naline pas commencée du tout.




C'est le gros morceau )) car il ne faudra pas oublier sa bêbète de compagnie.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 12, 2003)

Salut à tous,

UIn court message pour vous indiquer que, grâce à Guillaume, mes dessins et ébauches de vos persos ont été redimensionnés et peuvent maintenant être visualisés aisément. Si l'idée d'avoir un dessin de votre perso qui colle à votre vision de celui-ci ou celle-ci vous intéresse, donnez moi vos suggestions ou commentaires.

A+

G.G.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 14, 2003)

Un petit message pour vous laisser savoir que je vais être en retard pour le prochain round.  J'ai du travail à terminer et je ne pourrais probablement pas afficher avant samedi.

Je vous demande donc un peu de patience.

Merci,


----------



## Gez (Nov 15, 2003)

A propos de certaines traductions de noms de bestioles...

J'avais identifié très vite nos antagonistes (dark creeper, dark stalker, et skulk) car je possède le _Tome of Horrors_ (avant même de commencer cette campagne) et le _Fiend Folio_ (eh, je suis MJ moi aussi); et ils sont dans les deux. Cependant, tous sont en anglais. J'ai noté le terme "arpenteur des ombres", c'est une traduction personnelle ou officielle?

Personnellement, j'avais traduit ainsi:
Dark ones: sombrelet(te)s
Dark creeper: rôdeur sombre
Dark stalker: traqueur sombre
Skulk: Furtif


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 15, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> A propos de certaines traductions de noms de bestioles...
> 
> J'avais identifié très vite nos antagonistes (dark creeper, dark stalker, et skulk) car je possède le _Tome of Horrors_ (avant même de commencer cette campagne) et le _Fiend Folio_ (eh, je suis MJ moi aussi); et ils sont dans les deux. Cependant, tous sont en anglais. J'ai noté le terme "arpenteur des ombres", c'est une traduction personnelle ou officielle?
> 
> ...




Les traductions étaient ici personnelles.  Par contre, il n'est pas difficile d'imaginer dans un monde où la science de la taxonomie n'existe pas que la désignation des races pourrait varier d'un livre à l'autre.  Il est connu qu'avant la classification de Linné, chaque auteur qui compliait un tome sur les sciences naturelles utilisait sa prorpre nomenclature.

Ceci étant dit, merci pour ces traductions.  J'en prend bonne note.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 15, 2003)

J'ai aussi le Fiend Folio, mais j'ai évité d'y jeter un coup d'oeil, car j'avais peur de ruiner le plaisir de combattre ces créatures sans en connaître les statistiques. Mais je me suis souvenu des illustrations et je trouve que vos traductions transmettent bien la nature de ces créatures. Il y a juste le sombrelet(te) qui ne me semble pas très terrifiant   Pourquoi pas traduire par Être sombre?

Ceci dit, est-ce que le Fiend Folio a été publié en français? Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil à ma boutique de jeux locale demain.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 15, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> J'ai aussi le Fiend Folio, mais j'ai évité d'y jeter un coup d'oeil, car j'avais peur de ruiner le plaisir de combattre ces créatures sans en connaître les statistiques. Mais je me suis souvenu des illustrations et je trouve que vos traductions transmettent bien la nature de ces créatures. Il y a juste le sombrelet(te) qui ne me semble pas très terrifiant   Pourquoi pas traduire par Être sombre?
> 
> Ceci dit, est-ce que le Fiend Folio a été publié en français? Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil à ma boutique de jeux locale demain.




Selon ce que j'ai pu voir sur le site d'Asmodée, le Fiend Folio n'a pas encore été traduit.  Originalement, il devait être publié en novembre 2003, mais l'arrivée de l'édition 3.5 a tout chamboulé.  Je ne sais plus quand il sera traduit.


----------



## Gez (Nov 16, 2003)

Parce que "être sombre" est un peu bateau à mon humble avis. Ou alors, un Sombre, un Ténébreux (un veuf, un inconsolé...  ) mais bah! Cela pourrait tellement être n'importe quoi.

Je trouve que la terminaison -let n'est pas assez utilisée. Il y a plein de nom de bestioles en -ling, qui sont en général traduit par le même ou presque en -lin, alors que -ling est un diminutif. Tout ça à cause de gobelin (qui n'est pas gobling en anglais, si je puis me permettre).

Je cherche pas forcément à donner des noms terrifiants. En toute objectivité, un dark one n'est pas plus terrifiant qu'un orque. (La version _Tome of Horrors_ est plus inquiétante, à cause de la façon dont ils meurent. Cela surprend.)
Et si on regarde l'étymologie de dragon, on verra que ce n'est pas bien inquiétant non plus. Si je me souviens bien, ça veut dire "voyant"... (Dragon, du latin "draco", du grèque "derkein" qui veut dire "voir".)


De toute façon, il ne s'agit pas forcément-là du nom qu'ils se donnent eux-même. Mais c'est plus simple d'en choisir un comme terme principal. Après, en cours de jeu, des PNJ peuvent utiliser leur propres sobriquets pour désigner des bestioles. (En général, des constructions avec "démon" ou "diable" sont appréciés par les PNJ peu éduquées, ce qui peut être amusant avec les joueurs qui en savent trop. C'est vrai, un "démon des ombres", ça évoque le démon du livre de viles ténèbres, mais si c'est juste un rôdeur sombre...)


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> De toute façon, il ne s'agit pas forcément-là du nom qu'ils se donnent eux-même. Mais c'est plus simple d'en choisir un comme terme principal. Après, en cours de jeu, des PNJ peuvent utiliser leur propres sobriquets pour désigner des bestioles. (En général, des constructions avec "démon" ou "diable" sont appréciés par les PNJ peu éduquées, ce qui peut être amusant avec les joueurs qui en savent trop. C'est vrai, un "démon des ombres", ça évoque le démon du livre de viles ténèbres, mais si c'est juste un rôdeur sombre...)




J'imagine bien la scène.  Quoiqu'il en soit, nous pouvons convenir, si les joueurs veulent plus de détails que les monstres dont il a été question jusqu'à présent sont bel et bien des «skulks» et des «dark creepers».  Pour ce qui est de la traduction, de ces noms, elle pourrait varier selon le PNJ ou le PJ.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> [HJ: Mitaine n'aurait-elle pas pu entendre la discussion des guguesses et gronder pour nous avertir ?]




Effectivement, elle aurait pu entendre la discussion.  Cependant, elle a échoué le jet de perception auditive.  Bien qu'elle a +5 à la compétence, Thrin parlait, vous étiez cinq à monter les escaliers, il y a avait une porte entre vous... tout ceci je crois méritait un malus de -3 au jet de perception.  Elle a roulé 2 +5 -3 =4, ce qui est insuffisant pour entendre la discussion.  Désolé.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 16, 2003)

> Parce que "être sombre" est un peu bateau à mon humble avis.




Je ne suis pas certain de ce que tu veux dire par "bateau", mais si c'est "fourre-tout", ce n'était pas tout à fait ce que je pensais. Je pensais plutôt au terme "être" pour définir une créature d'origine incertaine, d'état incertain, mystérieux, angoissant. Le terme "terrifiant" était peut-être effectivement mal choisi. Comme tu dis ce serait plutôt un nom qui leur serait affublés par d'autres.



> (En général, des constructions avec "démon" ou "diable" sont appréciés par les PNJ peu éduquées, ce qui peut être amusant avec les joueurs qui en savent trop. C'est vrai, un "démon des ombres", ça évoque le démon du livre de viles ténèbres, mais si c'est juste un rôdeur sombre...)




Tout à fait d'accord. Ça évite au joueurs qui en savent trop de se rappeler illico les stats de la créature et de planifier a priori les actions d'un perso qui ne les a peut-être jamais rencontrées auparavant.



> Je trouve que la terminaison -let n'est pas assez utilisée. Il y a plein de nom de bestioles en -ling, qui sont en général traduit par le même ou presque en -lin, alors que -ling est un diminutif. Tout ça à cause de gobelin (qui n'est pas gobling en anglais, si je puis me permettre).




Imagine, s'ils avaient utilisé le terminaison en -let pour donner le nom au gobelins.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 16, 2003)

J'ai juste une question pour ceux du groupe qui sont abonnés aux fils de discussion du bazar de la vie.

Je viens flâner sur nos fils de discussion de temps en temps, même si je n'ai rien à afficher, question de voir s'il y a du nouveau entre deux notifications par courriel. Il arrive donc que certaines fois j'en profite pour éditer mon dernier message (pour corriger des fautes de français embarassantes ou pour clarifier des actions par exemple). Je voudrais juste savoir si à chaque fois que j'édite un message vous recevez une notification par courriel. Si tel est le cas, je vais cesser d'éditer mes messages afin de ne pas trop polluer vos boîtes à courriel.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 16, 2003)

Les éditions aux messages déjà affichés ne font pas l'objet d'envois à ceux qui sont abonnés.  Je tiens à préciser cependant, GG, que les éditions des actions devraient se limiter à des modifications mineures afin d'éviter qu'il y ait confusion sur les dites actions... ce que tu as fait jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 16, 2003)

> Les éditions aux messages déjà affichés ne font pas l'objet d'envois à ceux qui sont abonnés. Je tiens à préciser cependant, GG, que les éditions des actions devraient se limitées à des modifications mineures afin d'éviter qu'il y ait confusion sur les dites actions... ce que tu as fait jusqu'à présent.




 10-4!


----------



## Gez (Nov 17, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> 10-4!




Was sagen-Sie das?


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 17, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Was sagen-Sie das?




C'est du jargon.  10-4 est une déformation du code radio VHF pour 10-04 qui signifie : «Roger» ou «Bien reçu» à la fin d'une conversation radio.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok oublions le jargon! C'est ça qui arrive quand on veut répondre rapidement. Désolé...


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 23, 2003)

Je suis désolé.  Mes travaux de terrain ont repris cette semaine.  Il est plus difficile pour moi de répondre.  Cependant, cela ne veux pas dire pour autant que je vais mettre tout ceci sur la glace !

Bref, je devrais être en mesure d'afficher une réponse demain (dimanche) ou lundi au plus tard.  Désolé pour le retard.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 23, 2003)

En ce qui concerne l'histoire du demi-nain, j'ai peut-être une idée de ce que ça peut-être, mais je ne sais pas si Diero pourrait aussi avoir cette idée. Y a-t-il un jet de connaissance qu'il est possible de faire pour représenter ses lectures sur les différentes races bienveillantes et malveillantes de ce monde?


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 23, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne l'histoire du demi-nain, j'ai peut-être une idée de ce que ça peut-être, mais je ne sais pas si Diero pourrait aussi avoir cette idée. Y a-t-il un jet de connaissance qu'il est possible de faire pour représenter ses lectures sur les différentes races bienveillantes et malveillantes de ce monde?




À ce sujet, je ne suis pas du style à décupler les types de compétences.  Dans ton cas, un simple jet d'Intelligence devrait suffire.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 24, 2003)

Guillaume, si mon jet d'intelligence est de 14 (12+2), est-ce suffisant pour que Diero propose son idée de créature pour la moitié de nain?


----------



## Gez (Nov 24, 2003)

C'est p'têtre un nain manchot avec une jambe de bois et un oeil de verre (et une seule... non, ça ça se voit pas sous les vêtements).


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 24, 2003)

Gez, comment as-tu deviner ?  

Sérieusement, GG, le jet d'intelligence est insuffisant.  Cela ne te dit rien.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 24, 2003)

> C'est p'têtre un nain manchot avec une jambe de bois et un oeil de verre (et une seule... non, ça ça se voit pas sous les vêtements).




Guillaume m'enlève les mots de la bouche. Comment as-tu fait?  Sans jet d'intelligence en plus!  

Je n'ai pas mon PHB pour vérifier. Est-il possible de prendre 20 (take 20) sur un jet d'intelligence ou de connaissances?


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 25, 2003)

GG, il est possible de prendre 20 sur un jet de connaissance ou d'intelligence (ie. un jet de connaissance innée), mais il n'est pas possible de réessayer suite à un échec.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 25, 2003)

> GG, il est possible de prendre 20 sur un jet de connaissance ou d'intelligence (ie. un jet de connaissance innée), mais il n'est pas possible de réessayer suite à un échec.




On me prête de mauvaises intentions ?    Je posais la question pour la prochaine fois, évidemment


----------



## Gez (Nov 25, 2003)

De prendre 20? Non, de prendre 10. Prendre 20 implique de réessayer 20 fois de suite... Si on peut pas réessayer, on peut pas prendre 20.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 26, 2003)

Encore une fois, Gez pointe une de mes multiples erreurs d'interprétation des règles.  Effectivement, prendre 20 implique de réessayer 20 fois.  Je reformule ma réponse :

Si tu pouvais réessayer, prendre 20 serait donc possible pour un jet d'Int ou de connaissances, *puisqu'un échec n'implique pas conséquences graves pour ton personnage*.  Puisque réessayer est impossible, tu ne peux que prendre 10.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 26, 2003)

Effectivement, Gez a raison. J'ai aussi vérifier dans mon PHB et prendre 20 est impossible parce que ça implique de faire plusieurs essais (interdit pour le jet de connaissance). Pas seulement 20 essais, mais bien un nombre suffisant pour qu'éventuellement tu obtiennes 20 sur le dé.


----------



## Gez (Nov 26, 2003)

Techniquement, c'est 20 essai, puisque ça prend 20 fois plus de temps... (2 minutes au lieu de 1 tour, par exemple.) Et pour des compétences d'artisanat, on consomme 20 fois plus de matériaux aussi...

Au niveau des règles, prendre 20 consiste à essayer 20 fois de suite. La première fois, on fait 1; la deuxième, 2; la troisième, 3; et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la vingtième où on fait 20.


----------



## Gith Galath (Nov 26, 2003)

Excuse-moi de prolonger le débat, mais la question m'intrigue   

Directement du SRD sur le site de WotC



> *In other words, eventually you will get a 20 on 1d20 if you roll enough times. * Instead of rolling 1d20 for the skill check, just calculate your result as if you had rolled a 20.
> *Taking 20 means you are trying until you get it right, and it assumes that you fail many times before succeeding. * Taking 20 takes twenty times as long as making a single check would take.




"Taking 20" représente le fait que le personnage essaie et essaie encore jusqu'à ce qu'il réussise. Statistiquement, il n'est pas dit que tu obtiendras 20 dans les 20 premiers essais. À chaque essai, tu as une chance sur 20 d'obtenir 20. Dans les règles, on représente ces multiples essais en supposant que ça dure 20 fois plus longtemps qu'un seul essai. Je crois que c'est la seule façon de quantifier le processus en termes de jeu. C'est certain que si l'utilisation d'une comptétence requière un round, prendre 20 nécessite 2 minutes et c'est comme dire que tu as fait 20 essais. Mais ça ne me semble pas logique (  ). Je trouve qu'une notion de temps convient mieux à expliquer le processus que le nombre d'essais effectués.

Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le vois...


----------



## Gez (Nov 26, 2003)

En tout cas, c'est ce qui est à la base du design de la règle.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 4, 2003)

Je vous annonce que je serai «offline» jusqu'à samedi.  Je dois aller à Montréal pour la journée vendredi.  Je ne pourrai donc répondre à vos messages avant samedi.  Je vais tout faire en mon possible pour vous donner la suite dès mon retour.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 5, 2003)

Bienvenue à Montréal et bon séjour!


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 8, 2003)

Guillaume, où se trouvent Fario et Fellian sur la dernière carte que tu as affichée ?


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 8, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Guillaume, où se trouvent Fario et Fellian sur la dernière carte que tu as affichée ?




En me dépêchant d'afficher un message dimanche matin, j'ai oublié les deux demi-elfes.  La version corrigée de la carte a été affichée il y a quelques instants.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 9, 2003)

Est-ce que c'est moi qui rêve ou est-ce que le fil de discussion sur nos persos dans le Rogues Gallery a disparu?


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 10, 2003)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Est-ce que c'est moi qui rêve ou est-ce que le fil de discussion sur nos persos dans le Rogues Gallery a disparu?




Je n'ai eu aucune difficulté à y accéder...

Personnages pour le bazar de la vie


----------



## wolvie (Dec 10, 2003)

J'ai par erreur envoyé deux fois le meme post.
Y a t'il un moyen d'enlever le second?
Merci


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 10, 2003)

> Je n'ai eu aucune difficulté à y accéder...




Avec le lien dans ta signature, j'étais arrivé à y accéder, mais je ne le trouvais plus dans la liste des fils de discussion sur Rogues Gallery. Maintenant tout est de retour à la normale


----------



## Gez (Dec 10, 2003)

Wolvie: Non, à moins de déranger un admin. Ce que tu peux faire, c'est éditer l'un des deux pour mettre "..." à la place du contenu.

GG: As-tu "souscrit" ? Le petit lien "Subscribe to this thread", en bas, est très pratique. Après il suffit de choisir "Subscriptions" dans le menu déroulant (en bas aussi) et on voit tous les fils auxquels on est abonné.

Me repète-je, par le plus grand des hasards ?


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 11, 2003)

> GG: As-tu "souscrit" ? Le petit lien "Subscribe to this thread", en bas, est très pratique. Après il suffit de choisir "Subscriptions" dans le menu déroulant (en bas aussi) et on voit tous les fils auxquels on est abonné.




Bien sûr que je suis abonné à tous les fils de discussion reliés à notre campagne    . Le problème que j'ai rencontré est que je n'avais pas reçu de courriels depuis mon abonnement à notre fil sur le Rogues Gallery et quand je suis allé le consulter directement à partir du babillard, il ne s'y trouvait plus.   Heureusement, Guillaume l'a ramené à l'avant scène et ce faisant, j'ai reçu une notification par courriel. Donc, tout est nickel.


----------



## Gez (Dec 11, 2003)

De mon côté, il n'avait jamais disparu. Bizarre. Bah, l'informatique, c'est comme la magie noire, ça fonctionne pas à tout les coups.



Spoiler



En fait, c'est même très, très proche, on y invoque des daemons et on y traque des zombies. Authentique, en tout cas sous Unix.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 13, 2003)

Bon après plusieurs mois d'absence, je suis toujours sans nouvelles de Dalshim.  Je vais donc être obliger de retirer Thrin du jeu.  Si quelqu'un connaît quelqu'un, il y a désormais une place de libre autour de la «table».


----------



## wolvie (Dec 14, 2003)

Je suis en train de faire monter Valishan au niveau (je n'avais pas pris le temps de le faire avant) et il me semble qu'il n'a pas assez de points de compétences. J'ai changé le reste (promis j'ai vraiment fait dix pour les pv) mais je n'ai pas touché aux compétences afin que Guillaume puisse vérifier. Il me semble qu'il ma manque 4 degres de maitrise et que je devrais avoir Fouille a 4.


----------



## Gez (Dec 14, 2003)

> promis j'ai vraiment fait dix pour les pv




Dommage, parce qu'on ne tire pas les points de vies. C'est le maximum au premier niveau, et ensuite c'est la moitié du max +1.

Donc, 6, pas 10.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 17, 2003)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Je suis en train de faire monter Valishan au niveau (je n'avais pas pris le temps de le faire avant) et il me semble qu'il n'a pas assez de points de compétences. J'ai changé le reste (promis j'ai vraiment fait dix pour les pv) mais je n'ai pas touché aux compétences afin que Guillaume puisse vérifier. Il me semble qu'il ma manque 4 degres de maitrise et que je devrais avoir Fouille a 4.




J'ai vérifié la répartition de tes degrés de maîtrise.  Pour obtenir au 1er niveau Artisanat +5, Premiers Secours+6, Sens de la nature +6 et Sens de l'orientation+6, tu as utilisé 16 degrés.  Par contre, Détection et Perception auditive sont des compétences innées basées sur la sagesse.  Avec le bonus racial, cela donne +4. À ceci, il faut ajouter 2 degrés de maîtrise chacun, ce qui veux dire que contrairement à ce qui était indiqué dans description de personnage, Valishan a Détection +6 et Perception auditive +6.  Si j'ajoute les 4 degrés pour la Détection et la perception auditive au 16 dépensées pour les autres compétences, cela fait 20 degrés de maîtrise, ce qui est le maximum qui t'était aloué au 1er niveau.

Fouille est une compétence basée sur l'INT.  Ton bonus racial et ton bonus d'Int donne que par défaut Valishan a un bonus de +3 à ses jets de Fouille.  Pour obtenir +4 tu devrais dépenser 1 degrés de maîtrise.  Il est possible, par contre, que tu ais eu l'intention d'alouer les 4 points de détection et perception auditive à la compétence Fouille.  Ceci t'aurais alors donné +4 pour les deux premières compétences et +7 pour Fouille.

Pour vérifier cette hypothèse, j'ai relu les premières pages du fil de discussion, je n'ai pas trouvé de mention à l'effet que tu changeais les 4 degrés de maîtrise aloué à une compétence pour Fouille.  Je dois donc en conlure que les compétences choisies étaient celles qui ont été retenues en définitive.

Donc, avant de passer au 2e niveau, les compétences de Valishan devraient être : Artisanat(archerie) +5, Détection +6, Perception auditive +6, Premiers Secours+6, Sens de la nature +6 et Sens de l'orientation+6.

Étant donné que ton bonus d'Int est de +1, tu as 5 points de disponibles pour le prochain niveau.



			
				wolvie said:
			
		

> promis j'ai vraiment fait dix pour les pv




Comme le mentionne Gez dans le message précédent, dommage puisque selon le manuel de campagne, c'est le maximum au premier niveau et ensuite c'est la moitié du max+1.  Valishan devrait donc avoir 16 pv au 2e niveau.


----------



## wolvie (Dec 18, 2003)

Merci beaucoup je vais procéder aux changements.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 20, 2003)

Comme un combat se dessine, je veux simplement vous avertir que je vais être offline jusqu'à demain soir et peut-être lundi, car je déménage. Si vous suivez la saga du déneigement au centre-ville de Montréal vous comprendrez que ça va être du sport! Dès que j'ai du temps libre je reviens avec une initiative.

À tout de suite,

G.G.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 21, 2003)

Pour avoir déménagé plus de fois que je n'ose le compter au cours des dernières années, je sais que tout déménagement est du «sport» quelque soit la saison.  Mais avec les problèmes de déneigement à Montréal en plus... 

Je crois que nous pouvons patienter jusqu'à lundi, mais après je ne garantie rien 

Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant.

Guillaume


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 22, 2003)

Guillaume, demain je vais chez mes parents pour Noel.  C'est un peu le bled là ou ils habitent.  Ils n'ont pas d'ordinateur, et le seul accès publique à un ordinateur dans la ville est à la bibliotèque, mais mes parents n'y sont pas abonnés.      C'est-à-dire, je ne pourrai pas répondre avant dimanche le 28.  Je te prie de jouer Altran jusqu'à mon retour.  Il ne lui reste que 2 sorts du 0ème niveau jusqu'au matin prochain.  

Merci beaucoup, et joyeux Noel à tous.


----------



## Gith Galath (Dec 23, 2003)

Joyeux Noël et une bonne et heureuse année 2004 à tous!

Qu'Avméa veille sur nous tous!


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 24, 2003)

Je croyais avoir le temps de répondre à vos actions avant de partir ce soir, mais le sort en est autrement.  Je vais visiter ma famille et la famille de Julie pour Noël.  Je ne serais donc pas en mesure de répondre avant le 26.  Je vais essayer, mais ma fenêtre d'accès Internet risque d'être petite.  Ne soyez pas surpris si la réponse ne vient que le 29.

Désolé pour le délai.

Entre-temps, Joyeux Noël à tous.  Je vous promet qu'Avméa garde un oeil sur vous... et Délénor aussi


----------



## wolvie (Dec 26, 2003)

Joyeux Noel a tous!!
Et passe ces fetes tranquillement, on est tous pas mal pris je pense de toute façon donc pas le peine de stresser pour nous, on attendra.


----------



## Urbannen (Dec 28, 2003)

Je suis de retour!


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 29, 2003)

J'espère que tout le monde à passé un Joyeux Noël.  Pour notre part, Julie et moi avons fait le tour de la famille et des amis ce qui impliquait beaucoup de voyagement.  J'avais prévus recommencer à faire mon échantillonnage pour mon doctorat demain, mais je crois que je vais attendre une journée supplémentaire.  Cela me permettra de me reposer de mes «vacances» ! 

Nous avons été gâtés par les parents, comme d'habitude, ça en est pratiquement honteux à notre âge.  Mais bon, on ne va tout de même pas se plaindre de recevoir des cadeaux ! Je n'ai pas reçu de matériel de jeu de rôle en tant que tel, mais le cadeaux le plus mémorable est certainement une dague décorative que Julie m'a offert.  Elle saura trouver une place de choix dans ma collection. 

Bon... je m'en vais de ce pas, faire avancer l'histoire.  Où ai-je mis ces notes sur le dracosire rouge...


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 29, 2003)

Voici les PX distribués depuis votre retour dans Jazdirune :
 Imay 92 pour un total de *1637*
 Naline 192 pour un total de *1737*
 Thrin 96 pour un total de *1429*
 Altran 192 pour un total de *1837*
 Valishan 92 pour un total de *1650*
 Diero 192 pour un total de *1192*


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 8, 2004)

L'image qui accompagne mon dernier message est une suggestion d'ordre de marche.  Si vous êtes d'accord, dites-le-moi et j'afficherai la suite.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 8, 2004)

ok pour moi.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2004)

ça me va.


----------



## wolvie (Jan 8, 2004)

L'ordre me convient tout a fait.


----------



## Urbannen (Jan 8, 2004)

D'accord


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 8, 2004)

Je me demandais si j'avais bien compris le chemin que nous avions parcouru. En supposant que nous sommes partis du tunnel spécifié, en suivant les indications de Guillaume (gauche, droite et gauche) et en supposant que la salle où nous nous trouvons est bien celle que j'ai indiqué sur la carte, nous aurions dû passer d'une manière ou d'une autre à travers le couloir nord-sud menant à cette salle.

Qu'en pensez-vous? J'ai peut-être le sens de la déduction dans les patates ce matin.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous? J'ai peut-être le sens de la déduction dans les patates ce matin.




Je pense que oui. 

Bon. Voilà ma propre version:
1° Il y a aussi un passage vers le sud (on a eu le choix gauche ou droite);
2° Le décrochement est après l'escalier (si j'interprète correctement la légende, il me semble logique que le tunnel passe en dessous du point ou l'autre passage est surélevé);
3° La portion de tunnel droite qui abouti à la salle ou nous allons être est au moins deux fois plus longue que la dimension Nord-Sud de cette salle;
4° On y abouti par un dernier virage vers la gauche.

Je ne serais pas surpris que mon estimation soit plus proche de la bonne.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 9, 2004)

Effectivement, je n'avais simplement pas remarqué l'escalier. S'ils ont creusé leur passage en respectant toujours le même niveau, ils sont forcément passés sous l'escalier. Par contre, ceci voudrait dire que le premier tunnel sous lequel nous sommes passés (à l'ouest du tunnel avec l'escalier) est aussi surélevé...

Enfin... je suis aussi plutôt d'accord avec ta version.


----------



## Gez (Jan 9, 2004)

Si tu regarde les passages qui vont de la grande salle vers l'est, tu verras des escaliers montants aussi.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 14, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Si tu regarde les passages qui vont de la grande salle vers l'est, tu verras des escaliers montants aussi.




Effectivement Gez, tu as raison. Je n'étais pas très observateur cette journée là.


Guillaume, j'aimerais savoir s'il serait possible de supposer que Silence soit par défaut toujours avec Diero (sauf dans les cas où Diero lui demande de faire quelque chose de particulier). Ce serait mieux pour la protection du familier, car il me semble que ça lui donne un bonus de "cover" de +2 (je ne sais plus si c'est dans le PHB ou dans Tome and Blood que j'ai trouvé cette suggestion. Je n'ai pas mes livres avec moi, je vais vérifier ce soir). Aussi ça éviterait de placer Silence sur la carte systématiquement et d'encombrer une case pour rien. Par ailleurs, j'aimerais savoir si pour le sort de *bouclier*, tu considères que Diero a un bonus à la CA de +7 (3E) ou de +4 (3.5E).


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 15, 2004)

Pour Silence, c'est ce que nous faisons d'habitude (Crista est dans la poche d'Altran), mais je n'avais pas eu d'indication à ce sujet de ta part.  J'ai donc décidé d'être conservateur et de garder Silence comme icône séparée.  Lors de la prochaine mise à jour, je vais tenter de me rappeler d'apporter les correctifs nécessaires.

Pour ce qui est de ta deuxième question, nous utilisons les règle de l'édition 3.0 pour cette campagne à moins d'indications contraires.  Donc, le sort bouclier apporte un couvert de 75% (+7 CA et +3 Réf).  Je suis certain que tu es malheureux de cette décision


----------



## Gez (Jan 18, 2004)

En hors-jeu, dans l'autre fil:



			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de sort, oui il y a accès immédiatement. Me sentant d'un âme généreuse, tu y aurais accès même pour ce combat.




Est-ce que ça vaut aussi pour moi? Cela me ferait deux sorts de soin de plus (niveaux 0 et 1).


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 18, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> _Est-ce que ça vaut aussi pour moi? Cela me ferait deux sorts de soin de plus (niveaux 0 et 1)._




Tout à fait.  Ce qui vaut pour un vaut pour tous.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 18, 2004)

> Pour ce qui est d'Imay, le jet de 1d6 d'apsersion a donné 2 pour elle.




Je croyais que l'aspersion ne produisait que 1 point de dégât maximum sauf pour la créature visée par le projectile, qui elle prend 1d6 points de dégâts. (Table 7-10: projectiles à impact, p. 114, manuel des joueurs). Je ne veux pas être pointilleux ("téteux" en bon québécois), c'est juste que je veux savoir à quoi m'en tenir pour la prochaine fois. Si le dégât est de 1d6 pour tous, je penserai à une autre option si la situation se présente à nouveau.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 18, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Je croyais que l'aspersion ne produisait que 1 point de dégât maximum sauf pour la créature visée par le projectile, qui elle prend 1d6 points de dégâts. (Table 7-10: projectiles à impact, p. 114, manuel des joueurs). Je ne veux pas être pointilleux ("téteux" en bon québécois), c'est juste que je veux savoir à quoi m'en tenir pour la prochaine fois. Si le dégât est de 1d6 pour tous, je penserai à une autre option si la situation se présente à nouveau.




Excusez-moi, mais tu as raison GG.  Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé, mais j'étais convaicu d'avoir lu 1d6 dans les deux colonnes de la table en question.  Je dois devenir dyslexique avec l'âge !    Bref, mon dernier message est déjà corrigé et je m'en vais de ce pas corriger le premier message.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 18, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Excusez-moi, mais tu as raison GG.  Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé, mais j'étais convaicu d'avoir lu 1d6 dans les deux colonnes de la table en question.  Je dois devenir dyslexique avec l'âge !    Bref, mon dernier message est déjà corrigé et je m'en vais de ce pas corriger le premier message.




Ne te plaint pas trop de ton âge! Je pourrais me sentir concerné.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 22, 2004)

Guillaume,tu me diras si je joue trop au "rules lawyer", mais j'ai encore une question  

Je viens de regarder dans le SRD 3.5 et l'effet des *Dancing Lights * est bien celui que tu décris dans ton dernier affichage. Mais, il me semble que dans la version 3.0 (et je n'ai pas mon PHB en ce moment, donc je n'en suis pas certain), les créatures invisibles ne bénéficiaient plus de l'effet de leur invisibilité dans la zone d'effet de ce sort, c.-à-d. qu'on voit leur contour. Si c'est le cas, tout le monde se distingue dans la pièce, non?


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 22, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Guillaume,tu me diras si je joue trop au "rules lawyer", mais j'ai encore une question
> 
> Je viens de regarder dans le SRD 3.5 et l'effet des *Dancing Lights * est bien celui que tu décris dans ton dernier affichage. Mais, il me semble que dans la version 3.0 (et je n'ai pas mon PHB en ce moment, donc je n'en suis pas certain), les créatures invisibles ne bénéficiaient plus de l'effet de leur invisibilité dans la zone d'effet de ce sort, c.-à-d. qu'on voit leur contour. Si c'est le cas, tout le monde se distingue dans la pièce, non?



Je crois cette fois-ci tu es dans l'erreur.  Si nous nous référons au SRD 3.0 :


> Dancing Lights
> Evocation (Light)
> Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
> Components: V, S
> ...




Il est bien question de silhouette illuminée, mais c'est la forme de la lumière qui est invoquée dont il sagit, pas d'objets ou personnes invisibles.

Le verdict demeure.  Veuillez-vous lever.  L'honorable juge quitte la salle d'audience !


----------



## Gez (Jan 23, 2004)

Je pense que GG a simplement confondu _dancing lights_ et _faerie fire_.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 23, 2004)

_


			
				Gez said:
			
		


			Je pense que GG a simplement confondu
		
Click to expand...


_


			
				Gez said:
			
		

> dancing lights_ et _faerie fire_._





Peut-être, mais c'est un sort de druide et non de Mag/Ens.  Comme c'est _lumières dansantes_ qui a été jeté par Altran... 



			
				SRD v3.0 said:
			
		

> _Faerie Fire_
> Evocation
> Level: Drd 1
> Components: V, S, DF
> ...


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 23, 2004)

Ouais, ouais...

Je me suis rendu compte hier que je m'étais effectivement confondu dans mes traductions. Je pensais bien à faerie fire.

Et en plus c'est un sort de druide!  
Je me suis rappelé que les drow possèdent ce sort de façon innée et l'utilisent pour détecter des ennemis invisibles. Qu'y a-t-il de plus éloigné dans le concept qu'un drow et un druide?


----------



## Gez (Jan 23, 2004)

C'est pas la raison. Les drows lancent également _darkness_ de façon innée. (Et je en parle pas de notre modérateur autrichien.) _Darkness_ et _faerie fire_ faisaient une excellente combo de combat, jusqu'à la 3.5 en tout cas...


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 23, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> C'est pas la raison. Les drows lancent également _darkness_ de façon innée. (Et je en parle pas de notre modérateur autrichien.) _Darkness_ et _faerie fire_ faisaient une excellente combo de combat, jusqu'à la 3.5 en tout cas...




Ce n'est peut-être pas la seule raison mais c'est bien une des raisons possibles. Tiré de _Lords of Darkness_ page 31:



> _Faerie Fire _ is used to illuminate and decorate parts of drow cities. Its ability to negate concealment effects such as _blur_ and _invisibility_ makes it an effective combat ability as well. If the player characters ever fight drow while invisible, one or more drow are going to use faerie fire to dispose of the heroe's advantage.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 23, 2004)

*regarde le titre du fil de discussion pour la xième fois...*

Es-tu toujours à la recherche d'un autre joueur, Guillaume ? J'aimerais bien me joindre à ce qui semble être la seule partie en français du forum mais le problème est que je connais l'aventure. Je ne crois pas avoir trop de problème à séparer mes propres connaissances et celles d'un personnage (surtout si je joue une brute épaisse  ) mais vous n'êtes peut-être pas de cet avis.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Philippe


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 23, 2004)

Bonjour Philippe,

Je suis effectivement à la recherche d'un autre joueur.  Un ami de Gith Galath a également exprimé de l'intérêt à jouer un paladin, mais je n'ai rien vu de sa part depuis presqu'une semaine.  Je ne sais pas où en est sa préparation de personnage.

Le fait que tu connaisse déjà l'aventure me semble un problème beaucoup plus épineux.  Je ne peux contrôler ce que les joueurs lisent.  Je ne peux donc m'assurer que tous n'ont jamais lu l'aventure.  Je me dois donc de faire confiance à tous ceux qui sont impliquer de ne pas laisser leurs connaissances personnelles interférer avec leur jeu.

Ceci étant dit, si tu es capable de distinguer entre ce que toi, le joueur sait, et ce que ton personnage sait ou devrait savoir, je crois qu'il serait possible de te trouver une place «autour de la table».  Il n'est pas nécessaire que tu joues une grosse brute dénuée d'intelligence, mais quelqu'un pour donner la bastonnade serait bienvenu dans le groupe, je crois.

Tu trouveras ici une copie de mon manuel de campagne.  Nous utilisons les règles v. 3.0.

Si tu m'arrives avec une proposition intelligente (même si le perso lui même est totalement niais ), je suis prêt à l'étudier.


----------



## wolvie (Jan 23, 2004)

Je m'excuse pour mon absence de post cette semaine. Je suis en plein stage et j'ai pas trop le temps de passer sur le net. Cela risque de durer encore quinze jours. Donc si cela est necessaire, je te laisse le controle le Valishan pendant cette période.
Encore désolé, j'aurais du prevenir a l'avance.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 23, 2004)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Je m'excuse pour mon absence de post cette semaine. Je suis en plein stage et j'ai pas trop le temps de passer sur le net. Cela risque de durer encore quinze jours. Donc si cela est necessaire, je te laisse le controle le Valishan pendant cette période.
> Encore désolé, j'aurais du prevenir a l'avance.



C'est noté.  Bon stage.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2004)

Voici l'allocation de PX pour le combat avec la créature invisible, ainsi que le total.
 Imay 165 px (1 802)
 Naline 165 px (1 902)
 Altran 165 px (2 002)
 Valishan 165 px (1 790)
 Diero 165 px (1 357)


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 27, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Je suis effectivement à la recherche d'un autre joueur.  Un ami de Gith Galath a également exprimé de l'intérêt à jouer un paladin, mais je n'ai rien vu de sa part depuis presqu'une semaine.  Je ne sais pas où en est sa préparation de personnage.




Je ne veux pas voler la place de quelqu'un. Gith Galath, ton ami est-il toujours intéressé ?


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 27, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas voler la place de quelqu'un. Gith Galath, ton ami est-il toujours intéressé ?




Eden est toujours intéressé et il est en train de réfléchir à son personnage.  Ceci étant dit, je suis prêt à accepter ton personnage en plus, s'il convient à la campagne.  Faits-moi une proposition et nous pourrons en discuter.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 28, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas voler la place de quelqu'un. Gith Galath, ton ami est-il toujours intéressé ?




Oui, il est toujours intéressé. Mais de toute façon, c'est Guillaume qui décide combien de places sont disponibles. Plus on est de fous... moins on monte de niveau rapidement    Ce qui n'est vraiment pas un mal après tout!


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 30, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Oui, il est toujours intéressé. Mais de toute façon, c'est Guillaume qui décide combien de places sont disponibles. Plus on est de fous... moins on monte de niveau rapidement    Ce qui n'est vraiment pas un mal après tout!





C'est vrai que la progression sera ralentie, mais je crois qu'une paire de bras supplémentaire ne serait pas de trop.

Dans un autre ordre d'idée, GG est-ce que Diero soigne Valishan comme il l'a demandé ? Si oui, combien de pv sont restaurés ?


----------



## Gith Galath (Jan 30, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la progression sera ralentie, mais je crois qu'une paire de bras supplémentaire ne serait pas de trop.
> 
> Dans un autre ordre d'idée, GG est-ce que Diero soigne Valishan comme il l'a demandé ? Si oui, combien de pv sont restaurés ?




Pour la paire de bras, je suis bien d'accord. Pour Valishan, Diero lui rend 6 + 1 =7 pv. Je vais afficher ça dans le fil IC.


----------



## Gez (Jan 31, 2004)

Qu'était-il arrivé au druide Nemdab?

Parce qu'Horacio est de retour!


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 31, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Qu'était-il arrivé au druide Nemdab?
> 
> Parce qu'Horacio est de retour!




Et bien ! Nemdab avait simplement disparu avant la descente dans Jazdirune.  Il pourrait toujours être réactivé.  Ceci étant dit, j'avais remplacé son personnage en permettant à Gith Galath à se joindre à nous.  Pour ce qui est de remplacer Thrin, j'ai déjà offert à la place à deux autres personnes dont une a déjà produit un personnage.

Voici ce que je propose : Je laisse à GPEKO jusqu'à vendredi le 6 février à 15h00 GMT-5 pour me fournir les détails de base de son personnage.  Si je n'ai aucune nouvelles avant cette date de tombée, Horacio pourra se joindre à nouveau à nous avec son druide.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 31, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Et bien ! Nemdab avait simplement disparu avant la descente dans Jazdirune.  Il pourrait toujours être réactivé.  Ceci étant dit, j'avais remplacé son personnage en permettant à Gith Galath à se joindre à nous.  Pour ce qui est de remplacer Thrin, j'ai déjà offert à la place à deux autres personnes dont une a déjà produit un personnage.
> 
> Voici ce que je propose : Je laisse à GPEKO jusqu'à vendredi le 6 février à 15h00 GMT-5 pour me fournir les détails de base de son personnage.  Si je n'ai aucune nouvelles avant cette date de tombée, Horacio pourra se joindre à nouveau à nous avec son druide.



J'ai terminé ma brute ...    Mais ne te sent pas obligé de me prendre comme joueur. Si tu préfères ravoir ton ancien joueur, je me désisterai.

C'est un nain pour remplacer le nain ! Je l'ai 'construit' avec 120 po (et non les 900 du niv 2) puisque les autres ne semble pas avoir accumulé beaucoup de trésor. J'ai également essayé d'intégrer un peu de l'histoire d'Erdeven (selon ton guide) dans sa propre histoire. À toi de me dire si c'est correct. Bon, sans plus attendre, le voici :

*Nárin Mûzar Baruk (ou Nárin Fer-de-Hache en Devinois) dit "Le Fougueux", nain (m), Barb 1 / Gue 1* : humanoïde de taille moyenne (nain); DV 1d12+1d10+6; pv 24; Init +1 (Dex +1); VD 7,5 m (25 pi.); CA 17, touché 11, surpris 16; BBA +2; Lutte +5; Att +5 corps à corps (1d8+3/x3, hache d’armes), +5 corps à corps ou +3 à distance (1d4+3/x2, marteau léger, portée : 6m), +5 corps à corps ou +3 à distance (1d4+3/19-20, dague, portée : 3m) ou +5 corps à corps (1d6+3/x2, écu clouté); AS Rage (voir plus bas); Part caractéristiques raciales des nains, déplacement accéléré; AL CB; JS Réf +1, Vig +7, Vol +1; 

For 16 (10 pts); Dex 12 (4 pts); Con 16 (6 pts); Int 10 (2 pts); Sag 12 (4 pts); Cha 8 (2 pts);

_Compétences : _ (16 pc pour (B) barbare et 2 pc pour (G) guerrier)
+4 Artisanat – fabrication d’armes (2 pc (B), +2 race, +0 Int),
+3 Équitation (2 pc (G), +1 Dex),
-1 Escalade (2 pc (B), +3 For, -6 pénalité d’armure),
+3 Intimidation (4 pc (B), -1 Cha),
--  Lire et écrire (2 pc (B)),
+5 Perception auditive (4 pc (B), +1 Sag),
-1 Saut (2 pc (B), +3 For, -6 pénalité d’armure),
+3 Sens de la nature (2 pc (B), +1 Sag);

_Dons : _ Attaque en puissance (Perso 1), Enchaînement (Gue 1);

_Langages :_ Devinois, Nain;

_Armes et armures :_ Maniement des boucliers, des armes simples et de guerre, port des armures légères, intermédiaires et lourdes;

_Rage :_ 1 fois par jour, pour 8 round, Nárin peut entrer dans une telle rage que ses statiques sont ainsi changées : pv 28, CA 15, touché 9, surpris 14; Lutte +7; Att +7 corps à corps (1d8+5/x3, hache d’armes); JS Réf +1, Vig +9, Vol +3; For 20, Con 20.

_Possessions matérielles :_ Armure d’écailles, Dague, Écu clouté en acier, Hache d’armes, Marteaux légers (3); Corde de chanvre (15 m), Craie (2 morceaux), Flasque rempli d’un spiritueux nain (estimé à 4 po), Grappin, Masse (Sledge), Outre (2), Paillasse, Pied-de-biche, Pierre à aiguiser, Rations de survie (8 jours), Sac à dos, 2 Sacs, Sacs de chausse-trappes (4), Sacoche de ceinture, Tenue de voyageur. 
2 po, 6 pa, 7 pc. Encombrement total : 66 kg / 38,3 kg (intermédiaire).

_Expérience :_ 1000 XP

_Description_
_Âge :_  46 ans			_Cheveux et barbe :_ Brun
_Taille :_ 1,28 m 		_Yeux : _ Marron
_Poids : _ 91 kg
Comme bien des membres de sa race,  Nárin Fer-de-Hache possède une carrure impressionnante. Sa barbe et ses cheveux sont longs, mal entretenus et ébouriffés. Certains disent que le tout à l’apparence d’une crinière. Étant souvent sur la route, les vieux vêtements gris de Nárin sales et puants en permanence. Il porte presque constamment son armure et traîne toujours un lourd sac à dos rempli d’outils et d’objets de tout genre. Les observateurs attentifs remarqueront que la moitié de l’auriculaire de sa main droite est manquante, résultat de l’un de ses premiers combats.

_Histoire_
D’aussi loin que s’étire la mémoire des sages, le clan Fer-de-Hache (ou Mûzar Baruk en nain) vivait en errance. Banni depuis longtemps d’une contrée oubliée, les rangs du clan nain avaient été grossis, au cours de plusieurs années, par l’ajout d’autres laissés-pour-compte.  Ils parcouraient ainsi Zemli, suivant les guerres et offrant armes et soldats car ils étaient à la fois des forgerons habiles et de dangereux combattants. En effet, ils étaient reconnus sur les champs de bataille pour leur rage et détermination sans bornes.

C’est dans cet environnement de caravanes et de tentes de campagne que naquit Nárin, fils aîné de Enkí et Ilrís Fer-de-Hache. Particulièrement robuste, on remarqua vite qu’il ferait un très bon guerrier. Nárin passa sa jeunesse avec ses cousins et les autres enfants du clan à se bagarrer et à jouer des jeux de guerre. Ils rêvaient évidemment tous de devenir soldats du clan et de se couvrir de gloire au combat. 

Ilrís fut de nouveau enceinte mais le voyagement presque constant du clan lui fit perdre ce 2e enfant. Elle ne se rétablira jamais totalement de cette épreuve. Quelques mois plus tard, elle tomba gravement malade et les guérisseurs du clan ne purent rien pour la sauver. Au lieu d’exprimer son deuil, Enkí, le père de Nárin, se jeta corps et âme dans la nouvelle campagne du clan, à l’intérieur du royaume insulaire d’Erdeven. Des barons avaient en effet comploté contre la Reine et cette dernière ordonna une campagne punitive. Les Fer-de-Hache furent parmi les quelques mercenaires engagés pour gonfler les rangs royaux pour la durée de la campagne. Les tactiques inhabituelles et la fureur au combat du clan connurent beaucoup de succès et la victoire contre les 15 barons traîtres fut complète.

Un cousin de la Reine, le *(baron, comte, duc, ???) de ??? * remarqua leur prouesse et il leur offrit de faire parti de ses soldats permanents. Après de longues discussions, le conseil du clan accepta puisque l’offre était, somme toute, très généreuse.Les années qui suivirent furent beaucoup plus faciles et tranquilles pour le clan Fer-de-Hache. On leur fournit nourriture, logis, équipement et uniforme, sans oublier une paie substantielle et constante. Plusieurs soldats du clan perdirent leur rage au combat pour tranquillement adopter le style plus traditionnel favorisé par les autres soldats à l’emploi de *???*. Nárin ne fut pas un de ceux là. Il était maintenant assez âgé pour faire parti des soldats du clan et il ne comprenait pas pourquoi les autres changeait leur façon de combattre. Même à l’entraînement, il ne retenait jamais ses coups et était animé d’une rage combative. On le surnomma alors "le Fougueux". Ceci faisait rire Nárin puisque, en vérité, ils auraient tous dû être comme lui.

Nárin eut la chance de prouver sa valeur lorsque la Reine ordonna à nouveau une campagne punitive, cette fois-ci contre les barbares du sud. Le cousin de la Reine y envoya quelques soldats, dont les Fer-de-Hache. Après quelques mois ponctués d’escarmouches, la compagnie de Nárin tomba sous une embuscade des barbares. Ces derniers percèrent les rangs du clan sans trop de difficulté, étant animé par une rage sanguinaire. Nárin combattit comme un lion et élimina plusieurs adversaires. Un grand barbare mit cependant fin à ses prouesses en fracassant sa hache (il en perdit également un bout de doigt) et, avec le coup suivant, en faisant presque de même avec son crâne. Heureusement pour Nárin, il portait un heaume et les os des nains sont d’une solidité légendaire. Il apprit plus tard que des chevaliers d’Erdeven les avaient sauvés en chargeant les barbares, qui prirent la fuite.

Après la fin de la campagne et la rémission de ces blessures, Nárin alla voir son père. Il lui expliqua que le clan s’était ramolli et qu’il avait été vaincu pour cette raison. Ils devaient tous abandonner ce confort et reprendre une vie d’aventure et d’errance. Son père lui répondit que c’était ce mode de vie qui avait coûté la vie à sa mère et qu’il n’y reviendrait pas. Nárin tenta de convaincre d’autres membres du clan mais il n’eut que des réponses négatives. Frustré, Nárin partit tout de même, seul, puisque personne ne semblait être de son avis. Depuis ce temps, il erre sur Erdeven, d’une ville à l’autre, offrant ces services comme mercenaires et vivant comme il l’entend.

_Personnalité_Nárin est très direct, indépendant et colérique. Cependant, derrière ces barrières que le nain dresse lui-même se cache un cœur d’or. Nárin se dit mercenaire mais il espère toujours qu’il pourra aider les plus démunis par la même occasion.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 2, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> J'ai terminé ma brute ...    Mais ne te sent pas obligé de me prendre comme joueur. Si tu préfères ravoir ton ancien joueur, je me désisterai.




Ce n'est pas une question de préférence.  J'ai pris un engagement et je vais le respecter.  De toutes manières, je n'ai reçu aucune nouvelle d'Horacio.  La place te reviens donc.



			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> C'est un nain pour remplacer le nain ! Je l'ai 'construit' avec 120 po (et non les 900 du niv 2) puisque les autres ne semble pas avoir accumulé beaucoup de trésor. J'ai également essayé d'intégrer un peu de l'histoire d'Erdeven (selon ton guide) dans sa propre histoire. À toi de me dire si c'est correct. Bon, sans plus attendre, le voici :
> 
> *Nárin Mûzar Baruk (ou Nárin Fer-de-Hache en Devinois) dit "Le Fougueux", nain (m), Barb 1 / Gue 1* : humanoïde de taille moyenne (nain); DV 1d12+1d10+6; pv 24; Init +1 (Dex +1); VD 7,5 m (25 pi.); CA 17, touché 11, surpris 16; BBA +2; Lutte +5; Att +5 corps à corps (1d8+3/x3, hache d’armes), +5 corps à corps ou +3 à distance (1d4+3/x2, marteau léger, portée : 6m), +5 corps à corps ou +3 à distance (1d4+3/19-20, dague, portée : 3m) ou +5 corps à corps (1d6+3/x2, écu clouté); AS Rage (voir plus bas); Part caractéristiques raciales des nains, déplacement accéléré; AL CB; JS Réf +1, Vig +7, Vol +1;
> 
> ...




Il y a un problème ici.  D'après mon décompte, tu as dépensé deux points de trop.  Artisanat (2) + Escaladae (2) + Intimidation (4) + Lettrisme (2) + Perception auditive (4) + Saut (2) + Sens de la nature (2) = 18 pc.  Il va falloir faire un choix 




			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> _Dons : _ Attaque en puissance (Perso 1), Enchaînement (Gue 1);
> 
> _Langages :_ Devinois, Nain;
> 
> ...




Il ne semble pas y avoir de problèmes ici.  Par contre, je voudrais te rappeler que j'avais permis à Thrin d'être familier avec la hache de guerre naine (il avait automatiquement le don Manimement d'armes exotiques (hache de guerre naine)).  Si tu veux, je suis prêt à t'accorder le même traitement.  Si tu le désires, tu pourrais donc remplacer ta hache d'armes par une hache d'arme naine.

Par ailleurs, j'ai accordé aux autres personnages qui sont arrivé plus tard, une allocation un peu plus substentielle que celle que tu as utilisé.  À mon compte, il te resterais environ 300 po à dépenser.  Cependant, il est vrai que les autres n'ont pas eu beaucoup de trésors jusqu'à présent.  Je te propose donc de remplacer ton arme principale par une arme de maître.



			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> _Expérience :_ 1000 XP
> 
> _Description_
> _Âge :_  46 ans			_Cheveux et barbe :_ Brun
> ...




Intéressant la description.



			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> _Histoire_
> D’aussi loin que s’étire la mémoire des sages, le clan Fer-de-Hache (ou Mûzar Baruk en nain) vivait en errance. Banni depuis longtemps d’une contrée oubliée, les rangs du clan nain avaient été grossis, au cours de plusieurs années, par l’ajout d’autres laissés-pour-compte.  Ils parcouraient ainsi Zemli, suivant les guerres et offrant armes et soldats car ils étaient à la fois des forgerons habiles et de dangereux combattants. En effet, ils étaient reconnus sur les champs de bataille pour leur rage et détermination sans bornes.
> 
> C’est dans cet environnement de caravanes et de tentes de campagne que naquit Nárin, fils aîné de Enkí et Ilrís Fer-de-Hache. Particulièrement robuste, on remarqua vite qu’il ferait un très bon guerrier. Nárin passa sa jeunesse avec ses cousins et les autres enfants du clan à se bagarrer et à jouer des jeux de guerre. Ils rêvaient évidemment tous de devenir soldats du clan et de se couvrir de gloire au combat.
> ...




Bon, ici il y a quelques points à considérer.  Il y a bel et bien eu des campagnes punitives suites à l'accession au thrône de Carolus Ier.  Par contre, c'était lui le souverain et non son épouse la reine.  De plus, la reine était issue du peuple et non de l'aristocratie, ce qui avait causé bien des émois, d'ailleurs.  Ainsi, elle ne peut avoir de cousin qui soit baron/duc ou autre.

La campagne contre les barbares est un élément très intéressant de l'histoire et j'approuve entièrement ton choix.  Cette campagne contre les pillards était dirigée par Auguste, le deuxième fils de Carolus, présentement en guerre contre son frère pour succéder à son père.  Auguste c'était montré un fin général, beaucoup plus que son frère quelques années auparavent.  Tu devrais garder ceci en tête si les éléments politiques de la guerre civile entrent en jeu dans cette campagne à un moment donné.

Pour en revenir à la question du lieu où les Fer-de-Hache se sont établis, je te propose une petite baronnie au nord de l'Île, au pied des montagnes, à la frontière des duchés de Brandeboue et de Rouvignac.  La baronnie en question serait passablement riche grâce aux ressources minières qui s'y trouvent.  Les Fer-de-Hache y aurait trouvé refuge et un certain retour au sources en étant non-seulement des soldats professionnels, mais également des conseillers sur l'exploitation minière.

Élément dont Nárin ne serait pas au courant, étant donné qu'il aurait quitté son clan avant le printemps dernier (avant le début de la guerre civile), c'est que la baronnie, pour ses ressources et ses richesses, serait devenue un enjeux stratégique dans la guerre qui oppose Phillipe à Auguste.

Question, par contre, qu'est-ce qui aurait amené Nárin à Chaudière, une ville passablement au sud d'Erdeven dans le duché de Jouvenceau ?


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 2, 2004)

Une brute naine et qui pue en plus! Que les forces de Délénor tremblent!  

Vraiment bien l'historique.

À bientôt "in-character" j'espère.

G.G.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 2, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Il y a un problème ici.  D'après mon décompte, tu as dépensé deux points de trop.  Artisanat (2) + Escaladae (2) + Intimidation (4) + Lettrisme (2) + Perception auditive (4) + Saut (2) + Sens de la nature (2) = 18 pc.  Il va falloir faire un choix



Oups ... Je crois que je vais laisser tomber le lettrisme. Disons que lorsque le clan est devenu 'civilisé', Nárin était déjà assez vieux et que les armes étaient pour lui plus intéressantes que les lettres.


			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Il ne semble pas y avoir de problèmes ici.  Par contre, je voudrais te rappeler que j'avais permis à Thrin d'être familier avec la hache de guerre naine (il avait automatiquement le don Manimement d'armes exotiques (hache de guerre naine)).  Si tu veux, je suis prêt à t'accorder le même traitement.  Si tu le désires, tu pourrais donc remplacer ta hache d'armes par une hache d'arme naine.
> 
> Par ailleurs, j'ai accordé aux autres personnages qui sont arrivé plus tard, une allocation un peu plus substentielle que celle que tu as utilisé.  À mon compte, il te resterais environ 300 po à dépenser.  Cependant, il est vrai que les autres n'ont pas eu beaucoup de trésors jusqu'à présent.  Je te propose donc de remplacer ton arme principale par une arme de maître.



On adopte des pet'its bouts de 3.5 ?   L'arme de maître fait également très bien mon affaire. Je changerai tout ça avec le reste.


			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Bon, ici il y a quelques points à considérer.  Il y a bel et bien eu des campagnes punitives suites à l'accession au thrône de Carolus Ier.  Par contre, c'était lui le souverain et non son épouse la reine.  De plus, la reine était issue du peuple et non de l'aristocratie, ce qui avait causé bien des émois, d'ailleurs.  Ainsi, elle ne peut avoir de cousin qui soit baron/duc ou autre.
> 
> La campagne contre les barbares est un élément très intéressant de l'histoire et j'approuve entièrement ton choix.  Cette campagne contre les pillards était dirigée par Auguste, le deuxième fils de Carolus, présentement en guerre contre son frère pour succéder à son père.  Auguste c'était montré un fin général, beaucoup plus que son frère quelques années auparavent.  Tu devrais garder ceci en tête si les éléments politiques de la guerre civile entrent en jeu dans cette campagne à un moment donné.



Il semble que j'ai lu ton document un peu trop en 'diagonale'. Je croyais que Carolus était une reine. Désolé, je n'ai pas toujours tout le temps que je voudrais.


			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à la question du lieu où les Fer-de-Hache se sont établis, je te propose une petite baronnie au nord de l'Île, au pied des montagnes, à la frontière des duchés de Brandeboue et de Rouvignac.  La baronnie en question serait passablement riche grâce aux ressources minières qui s'y trouvent.  Les Fer-de-Hache y aurait trouvé refuge et un certain retour au sources en étant non-seulement des soldats professionnels, mais également des conseillers sur l'exploitation minière.
> 
> Élément dont Nárin ne serait pas au courant, étant donné qu'il aurait quitté son clan avant le printemps dernier (avant le début de la guerre civile), c'est que la baronnie, pour ses ressources et ses richesses, serait devenue un enjeux stratégique dans la guerre qui oppose Phillipe à Auguste.



Ça me semble une bonne idée. Y a-t'il un autre conflit armé au cours duquel les Fer-de-Hache auraient pu prouver leur valeur ? Ou est-ce que celui que j'ai choisi est correct (en remplaçant la 'Reine' par le 'roi Carolus 1er') ? 


			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> Question, par contre, qu'est-ce qui aurait amené Nárin à Chaudière, une ville passablement au sud d'Erdeven dans le duché de Jouvenceau ?



 Le plus simple est de se réfèrer à ceci :


			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> Depuis ce temps, il erre sur Erdeven, d’une ville à l’autre, offrant ces services comme mercenaires et vivant comme il l’entend.



Chaudière est simplement la prochaine ville sur sa route. Puisqu'il n'a pas le meilleur des caractères, il a peut-être eu des problèmes avec plusieurs employeurs. Il quitte alors la ville pour se trouver du travail ailleurs. Espèrons que Chaudière sera pour lui une demeure plus permanente.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 2, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Oups ... Je crois que je vais laisser tomber le lettrisme. Disons que lorsque le clan est devenu 'civilisé', Nárin était déjà assez vieux et que les armes étaient pour lui plus intéressantes que les lettres.
> On adopte des pet'its bouts de 3.5 ?   L'arme de maître fait également très bien mon affaire. Je changerai tout ça avec le reste.




Bien... Euh... Ouais.  Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec l'édition 3.5 et je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter les livres pour l'instant, mais il y a quand même des choses intéressantes.  En plus, j'avais déjà donné à d'autre.  C'était simplement équitable de t'étendre le même privilège.



			
				GEPKO said:
			
		

> Il semble que j'ai lu ton document un peu trop en 'diagonale'. Je croyais que Carolus était une reine. Désolé, je n'ai pas toujours tout le temps que je voudrais.
> Ça me semble une bonne idée. Y a-t'il un autre conflit armé au cours duquel les Fer-de-Hache auraient pu prouver leur valeur ? Ou est-ce que celui que j'ai choisi est correct (en remplaçant la 'Reine' par le 'roi Carolus 1er') ?




Pas de problème.  Après tout, le manuel de campagne est passablement long.  Je fais pareil par bout. 
Il y a eu plusieurs conflits, particulièrement ces dernières années.  Avant les guerres punitives, il y avait eu l'expédition de Philippe qui était allé prêter main forte à un allié d'Erdeven.  Il y a d'ailleurs acquis une sale réputation.  Il a certes remporter plusieurs victoires, mais le prix était généralement très élevé.  Ceci étant, le conflit que tu as choisi est tout à fait approprié.


			
				GEPKO said:
			
		

> Le plus simple est de se réfèrer à ceci :
> Chaudière est simplement la prochaine ville sur sa route. Puisqu'il n'a pas le meilleur des caractères, il a peut-être eu des problèmes avec plusieurs employeurs. Il quitte alors la ville pour se trouver du travail ailleurs. Espèrons que Chaudière sera pour lui une demeure plus permanente.




OK, just pour savoir et planifier un peu.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 3, 2004)

En effet Mal Malenkirk, cette campagne roule tranquillement sa bosse depuis un peu moins d'un an.  Nous avons commencé à la fin mars 2003.

Malheureusement, nous somme bel est bien complets.  Je veux bien te mettre sur une liste d'attente.  Si une place se libère, je te ferais signe.

En attendant, bonne lecture. 

P.S. : Okay, étrange ! Je répondais au message de Mal Malenkirk et je me retrouve affiché avant !


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, une campagne de PBP en français.  

Et à voir le nombre de message et d'XP accumulé, il semblerait même que ce ne soit pas une campagne éphémère!  Je suis tout simplement ébahi. 

En lisant la dernière page, j'ai l'impression que c'est complet.  Mais si jamais tu as besoin de quelqu'un pour remplacer un joueur tombé au combat (de la vraie vie, pas de la campagne!), je te prierais de considérer mon application.  Met moi sur la liste d'attente en quelque sortes.    

PS : Je remarque qu'il y a des gens de Montréal.  J'en profite pour plugger mon annonce que vous pouvez trouver dans le forum Gamer Seeking Gamer.  Je commence une campagne (tabletop, pas PBP) sous peu.  

PPS : Ok, j'avoue que c'était pas très subtil comme plug.  Mais comme j'ai employé le mot plug dans l'annonce, on peut pas m'accuser de faire une plug déguisé!  

PPS : Il ne faudrait pas que les les deux commentaire débile précédant celui-ci fasse oublier que suis sérieux pour ta partie.  Si il te manque un joueur, SVP e-mail moi.  cestruser@hotmail.com


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 4, 2004)

J'ai mit une 2e version de Narin dans la 'rogue gallery'. J'espère que tout est correct cette fois !

EDIT : J'ai pris la liberté de nommer la baronnie d'adoption des Fer-de-Hache 'Val-des-Brumes' (ou Val des Brumes, sans traits d'union, si tu préfères).

PS :


			
				Guillaume said:
			
		

> P.S. : Okay, étrange ! Je répondais au message de Mal Malenkirk et je me retrouve affiché avant !



Et ton message est daté de hier soir.     Démon sort de ce board !!!


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 4, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> J'ai mit une 2e version de Narin dans la 'rogue gallery'. J'espère que tout est correct cette fois !
> 
> EDIT : J'ai pris la liberté de nommer la baronnie d'adoption des Fer-de-Hache 'Val-des-Brumes' (ou Val des Brumes, sans traits d'union, si tu préfères).
> 
> ...




C'est parfait ! Je vais tenter de t'introduire au cours des prochains jours.

Pour Val-des-Brumes, c'est très bien.


----------



## Gez (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey, j'en ai une de lanterne!


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 8, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Hey, j'en ai une de lanterne!



Je ne me rappelais pas si elle était allumée ou pas.  J'avais 50% de chance de me tromper et je suis tomber du mauvais côté de la barrière.  Je m'en vais de ce pas corriger mon message.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 13, 2004)

Un petit mot pour vous dire que je ne vous ai pas oublié.  Pour ceux qui sont déjà dans Jazdirune, la suite s'en vient.  Pour les deux nouveaux, j'ai un peu de difficulté à trouver un moyen de vous inclure dans l'action rapidement.  Quoiqu'il en soit, je m'attends à pouvoir trouver le temps d'afficher la suite demain.

Un peu de patience encore....


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 13, 2004)

T'inquiète pas. Nous sommes patients. De toute manière ce sont nos persos qui vont avoir des crampes à attendre comme ça en "suspended animation"... 

Surtout Imay à quatre pattes.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 14, 2004)

Pas de problèmes. Je préfère que l'arrivée de Nárin soit sensé et non précipité.

P.S. le "á" de Nárin est le numéro 160 dans les symboles ASCII (donc Alt 1-6-0) ou écrivez juste Narin ...


----------



## Julie (Feb 18, 2004)

Notre maître de jeu a de graves problèmes d'ordinateur. Il sera donc incapable de répondre pour une durée indéterminée, d'autant plus qu'il craint l'impossibilité de récupérer certain éléments de la campagne. Nous allons devoir patienter quelque peu jusqu'à ce qu'il puisse régler le problème.


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 18, 2004)

Bonne chance Guillaume! Nous serons patients.

Qu'Avméa protège ton PC et notre campagne!


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 19, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Bonne chance Guillaume! Nous serons patients.
> 
> Qu'Avméa protège ton PC et notre campagne!



Juste un petit mot pour vous remercier de vos bons souhaits.  Je crois que je vais être capable de tout récupérer. Je suis présentement en train de faire une troisième réinstallation complète de mon système.  J'ai des copies de sauvegarde d'à peu près tout, donc les pertes devraient être minimes.  Ce n'est qu'une question de temps...


----------



## Gith Galath (Feb 22, 2004)

We're back on track!   

Mais il me semble que les nouveaux forums prennent plus de temps à s'afficher non?


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 23, 2004)

Personnellement, je n'ai pas vu de différence.

Bon, il est un peu passé minuit, je viens de rentrer de Québec où je suis allé finalement voir _The Return of the King_ (j'ai bien aimé).  J'en ai profité pour faire une razzia à la librairie Donjon.  J'ai mis la main sur :

_Kingdoms of Kalamar,_
_The Tome of Horrors,_
_Unearthed Arcana_
J'ai bien hâte d'y jeter un coup d'oeil plus approfondi que ce que le voyage m'a permis.  

Pour la suite des événement de la campagne, je prévois afficher un message demain en fin de journée, soit lundi soir.  Encore un peu de patience, donc.


----------



## wolvie (Feb 23, 2004)

Bonjour a tous.
Je suis de retour parmi vous après un stage éprouvant et deux semaines de vacances bien méritée (mais sans accès internet).


----------



## Gez (Feb 23, 2004)

J'aime bien le Tome. Si c'était la version Tome des darkcreepers que l'on avait rencontré, les persos auraient été encore plus confus et surpris, je pense... Ils ont un effet spécial très sympathique.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 24, 2004)

wolvie said:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous.
> Je suis de retour parmi vous après un stage éprouvant et deux semaines de vacances bien méritée (mais sans accès internet).



Bon retour Wolvie.  J'espère que tout c'est bien passé.  Comme tu peux le constater, les personnages ont eu chaud lorsqu'ils ont rencontrés la créature de métal.  Ils en sont maintenant à décider ce qu'ils vont faire ensuite étant donné que l'ennemi semble averti de leur présence.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 24, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> J'aime bien le Tome. Si c'était la version Tome des darkcreepers que l'on avait rencontré, les persos auraient été encore plus confus et surpris, je pense... Ils ont un effet spécial très sympathique.



Effectivement.  Je pense quand même faire l'échange pour les prochaines rencontres... on verra.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 27, 2004)

Petite question : Est-ce qu'on roule tout ou juste l'initiative ?


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 27, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Petite question : Est-ce qu'on roule tout ou juste l'initiative ?



Les joueurs font leurs propres roulés.  Tout comme dans les partie ordinaire.  J'avais commencé par les faire, mais j'en ai déjà suffisamment sur les bras et ça prenait trop de temps pour rien.  Je vous fais confiance.  À vous de ne pas en abuser


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 5, 2004)

Il se peut que la campagne soit quelque peu ralentie au cours de la prochaine semaine.  Comme certains d'entre-vous le savez, mon ordinateur principal a eu quelques mésaventures au cours des dernières semaines.  Depuis la semaine dernière, je roulais cette campagne sur un portable.  Or, Julie doit aller présenter ses résultats de doctorat dans la cadre de deux conférences la semaine prochaine et elle a besoin du dit portable.  Je m'affaire à tenter de connecter un autre ordinateur que j'ai en ma possession à l'Internet, mais il ne se montre pas très coopératif.  Soyez cependant sans craintes, la campagne va certainement reprendre au plus tard lors de la fin de semaine du 13 mars.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 5, 2004)

D'Accord. Pas de problèmes.

Et bonne chance à Julie. C'est où la conférence? Est-ce que son/sa directeur(trice) a été généreux(se) et lui a payé une conférence dans un super endroit exotique?


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 5, 2004)

Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> D'Accord. Pas de problèmes.
> 
> Et bonne chance à Julie. C'est où la conférence? Est-ce que son/sa directeur(trice) a été généreux(se) et lui a payé une conférence dans un super endroit exotique?



Ça se présente bien.  Je crois être en mesure d'afficher la suite en fin de semaine finalement.  Mon ordi semble avoir décider que discuter avec Internet, ce n'est pas si mal.:\ 

Marco, le directeur de Julie, lui a effectivement payé un voyage dans une contrée super-exotique : Saint-Hypolitte.  

Pour les Français et Urbannen, Saint-Hypolitte est situé dans les Laurentides au nord de Montréal.  C'est là que l'Université de Montréal tient une station de recherche sur la forêt laurentienne.  Rien de bien exotique, quoi  .


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 6, 2004)

Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> D'Accord. Pas de problèmes.
> 
> Et bonne chance à Julie. C'est où la conférence? Est-ce que son/sa directeur(trice) a été généreux(se) et lui a payé une conférence dans un super endroit exotique?





Hé, c'est moi qui a posté ce message. Comment ça se fait qu'il soit attribué à Faust.

Je viens de comprendre. Eden est venu chez moi et a posté ses actions. Mon PC a gardé son login en mémoire et l'a utilisé quand je me suis connecté à nouveau. Hmmm...j'aurais pu en profiter


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2004)

Faust_Fendell said:
			
		

> D'Accord. Pas de problèmes.
> 
> Et bonne chance à Julie. C'est où la conférence? Est-ce que son/sa directeur(trice) a été généreux(se) et lui a payé une conférence dans un super endroit exotique?




Merci pour les bons souhaits. En passant c'est Saint-Hippolyte et non Saint-Hypolitte . Malgré la température excécrable (neige, grêle, pluie verglaçante, et pluie), tout s'est bien passé. Je dois doner la même présentation dans une deuxième conférence demain à Québec (Université Laval). Par contre, l'auditoire est très différent. Le premier était composé surtout de chercheurs et d'étudiants. Le deuxième est composé de chercheurs, gestionnaires et financeurs. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, ma présentation porte sur l'impact des interventions forestières sur la densité de saumon Atlantique juvénile en ruisseaux.

À bientôt,

Julie


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 13, 2004)

J'aimerai m'excuser une fois de plus pour le délai dans mes réponses ces dernières semaines.  D'une part les problèmes informatiques m'ont causé plusieurs maux de tête.  Malgré plusieurs copies de sauvegarde, certains éléments de la campagne demeuraient inaccessible, d'autant plus que Julie était partie la semaine dernière avec notre portable.  Je croyais avoir fait une copie de sauvegarde de tous mes fichiers touchants à cette campagne, mais certains étaient demeurés sur le portable en question.  Je ne pouvais donc poursuivre le combat sans les statistiques actualisées des brigands de la ruelle sans risquer de compromettre les choses.

D'autre part, j'ai eu une semaine de fou.  Je travaille actuellement à compléter mon doctorat sur l'écologie de la martre d'Amérique, un mustélidés cousin de la fouine, du furret, de la mouffette et de la loutre.  Bref, nous travaillons donc actuellement à la prise de donnée.  Avec la neige que nous avons ici, nous devons utiliser ces [sarcasme]merveilleuses machines[/sarcasme] que sont les motoneiges.  Les températures clémentes des derniers jours et la chute de neige que nous avons eu en milieu de semaine dernière m'ont considérablement compliqué les choses.  Ce fut panne panne sur panne et problèmes techniques sur problèmes technique.  Je crois qu'il n'y a pas un soir où je ne suis pas rentré à la maison avant 18h00, claqué et à bout de nerfs.  Il était donc difficile pour moi de me concentrer pour faire avancer les choses ici.

Je m'excuse donc encore une fois auprès de vous, mes joueurs et vous remercie de votre patience.

Ceci dit, I'M BAAAACK !


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 13, 2004)

Je rappelle aux joueurs que jusqu'à présent seuls Diero et Silence sont au courant qu'ils ont affaires avec une illusion.


----------



## Gith Galath (Mar 13, 2004)

Ce que tu pourrais faire dans une situation comme celle-ci est d'avertir le joueur ou la joueuse de ce qu'il ou elle voit ou ressent à l'aide d'un message privé. Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 13, 2004)

Je pourrais effectivement le faire, théoriquement.  Cependant, le forum joue deux rôle : le premier est de communiquer ce qui se passe.  Le second est de rendre disponible à tous (joueurs et simples lecteurs) la possibilité de suivre l'ensemble de l'histoire.  Si je me mets à transmettre des messages privés ou de courriels aux joueurs, ce deuxième rôle est contourné.


De plus, je me serts un peu du fil de discussion comme archive.  Si j'extrais une partie du fil pour le transférer aux courriels/MP, l'archive devient incomplète.

C'est pour celà que je préfère utiliser la méthode actuelle.


----------



## Gez (Mar 14, 2004)

Attention... Seul les "Community Supporters" peuvent consulter leur MP. Les deux "p'tits nouveaux" n'en sont pas, et Wolvie non plus. (Et moi, je ne pense pas le rester une fois mon année écoulée.)


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 14, 2004)

Je suis au courant pour les MP.  C'est une autre raison que je ne suis pas chaud chaud à l'idée de les utiliser pour communiquer des éléments privés.  Il est vrai, par contre, que je pourrais utiliser le courriel.  Mais les points soulignés précédemment demeurent.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 14, 2004)

Ah les joies du travail de terrain ! J'ai déjà eu affaire à un récepteur GPS qui ne voulait pas fonctionner à -30˚C (je ne comprends pas pourquoi ...   ).

Pas de problème pour les délais, on a tous nos obligations. Il faut juste un peu de patience pour jouer à des parties PBP.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 19, 2004)

J'ai reçu un message suite au dernier message de Gez soulignant l'erreur de Faust.  Bien qu'il soit vrai que l'épellation de réenchaîner par Faust ait donné lieu à un peu d'humour, je voudrais préserver l'aspect détendu de ce groupe.

Connaissant Gez, je suis convaicu que son message ne visait autre chose que souligner l'humour de la chose.  Par contre, le message pourrait être mal interprété.

L'idée n'est pas de s'empêcher d'écrire quoique ce soit, ni d'échanger sur un sujet quelconque. Je demanderais seulement aux joueurs de faire attention au ton qu'ils emploient lorsqu'ils envoient des messages/correctifs/autres.  Je ne voudrais pas que des tensions inutiles se créent entre les joueurs.

Fin de l'avertissement du MD.  Nous vous retournons à vos aventures et à vos dés.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 19, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Ah les joies du travail de terrain ! J'ai déjà eu affaire à un récepteur GPS qui ne voulait pas fonctionner à -30˚C (je ne comprends pas pourquoi ...  ).
> 
> Pas de problème pour les délais, on a tous nos obligations. Il faut juste un peu de patience pour jouer à des parties PBP.



Dans quelles circonstances ? J'aimerai avoir des détails.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 20, 2004)

J'étais en stage à Sudbury (au centre de l'Ontario pour les incultes   ) et l'une des nombreuses petites jobs que j'ai eu à faire a été de localiser précisément des cols (le début) de forage pour les foreurs qui allaient passer dans quelques jours. C'était en janvier et puis il faisait très _frête_. L'écran du récepteur GPS a flanché, et voilà, fin de l'histoire. Mais bon, je fait totalement autre chose maintenant.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 20, 2004)

Avec toutes ces histoires de bois, on va perpétuer le mythe du Canada 'sauvage' auprès de nos français   .


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 20, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> J'étais en stage à Sudbury (au centre de l'Ontario pour les incultes  ) et l'une des nombreuses petites jobs que j'ai eu à faire a été de localiser précisément des cols (le début) de forage pour les foreurs qui allaient passer dans quelques jours. C'était en janvier et puis il faisait très _frête_. L'écran du récepteur GPS a flanché, et voilà, fin de l'histoire. Mais bon, je fait totalement autre chose maintenant.




J'ai moi aussi eu des problèmes avec les GPS, mais travailler à -30°C, ça non.  Le plus froid que nous avons travaillé c'est -28°C.  Tout de même, les GPS ne sont pas supposer être utilisé en bas de -10°C selon les directives des manufacturiers.  Mais quand tu fais de la télémétrie pour connaître l'habitat hivernal d'un animal, tu ne choisi pas le moment de travail en fonction de la température.



			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> Avec toutes ces histoires de bois, on va perpétuer le mythe du Canada 'sauvage' auprès de nos français  .



C'est pas sauvage, le Canada.  Nous avons réussi à avoir le téléphone, l'électricité et l'internet depuis quelques semaine !


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 22, 2004)

> WOW ! Des insultes publiques pour une fote d'ortograf.
> 
> C'est à se demender pourquoi l'histoire nous a ensègné que plusieurs peuples ont voulu exterminer les francais.



 

Je ne devrais peut-être pas m'en mêler mais là, se mettre à parler d'extermination des français, c'est plutôt fort ! Il est vrai que Gez a possiblement manquer de tact dans sa correction mais je ne crois pas qu'il t'a fait des insultes publiques. Si tu fais réference à la poésie 'd'une façon végétale' , il n'adressait pas ça à toi personnellement mais plus au fait que ta faute comprenait le mot 'chêne' et non 'chaîne'.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 23, 2004)

Holà, on se calme !

Premièrement, Faust et Gez, je vous rappelle à tous les deux que le fil principal sert à des messages "in character" et non à des messages hors-jeu. Donc, les commentaires tels que ceux que je viens de lire et que j'ai lu au cours des derniers jours n'auraient pas dû être écrits dans ce fil.

Maintenant, comme je l'ai mentionné dans ce fil vendredi, je voudrais que les gens fassent attention à ce qu'ils écrivent. Je crois que nous devons tous faire un effort pour soigner notre français. Ceci étant dit, ceci n'est ni un cours de français, ni l'Académie Française. Je crois qu'il faut se montrer indulgent quant au médium que nous utilisons. J'apprécierais donc que tous fassent preuve de discernement.

D'autre part, je veux qu'il soit clair que je ne tolèrerai pas des menaces à peine voilées telles que celles que je viens de lire. ENWorld ne le tolère pas dans ses status et règlements et le fait que nous jouions en français, et que par conséquent les modérateurs n'interviendront pas, n'importe peu. Je demanderais à tous et à toute de faire preuve de civilité.

Bon, cette mise au point ayant été faite, je veux mettre quelque chose au clair : nous sommes là pour avoir du plaisir, pas pour se disputer. Alors, je prierais à tous, encore une fois, de faire preuve de discernement et de réfléchir avant d'appuyer sur le bouton Send. Si la situation dégénère encore plus, je vais être obligé de sévir et cela risque de se traduire par la fin tout simplement de la campagne. Tout le monde sera puni. Je ne suis pas là pour faire la police entre les coqs autour de la «table». Je suis là pour m'amuser et faire la police ne m'amuse pas. Nous avons déjà perdu un joueur (Urbannen) au cours des derniers jours. Je voudrais que ce soit le dernier.

Merci,


----------



## Gez (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh! Faut pas se vexer pour si peu! Des insultes? Où ça? Ta façon d'écrire renchaîner m'évoquait l'acte de planter des chênes. Désolé si tu t'es senti insulté, mais franchement, faut pas s'énerver pour ça.


----------



## Faust_Fendell (Mar 30, 2004)

La remarque sur le peuple francais était de trop et je m'en excuse. J'ai probablement été trop fort pour faire valloir mon point. Mais je crois que Guillaume a bien résumé la discussion: Le fil principal sert à des messages "in character" et non à des messages hors-jeu. Je ne suis pas ici pour recevoir des lecons de grandmère. Je suis à la maitrise à temps plein et j'ai juste 2 minutes pour poster mes messages entre les cours. Je devrais continuer à faire des fautes, alors j'aimerais bien ne pas être repris à chaque mot que je dis. 

J'espère que la partie continuera sur une bonne note.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 30, 2004)

Je suis content de voir que tu as décidé de rester avec nous, Faust.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2004)

Faust, j'ai oublié de spécifié dans le fil principal que le frère Michael avait réussi a guérir toutes les blessures de Nárin. 

Par ailleurs, le petit combat dans la ruelle vous rapporte à tous les deux un joyeux 313 PX !


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 7, 2004)

> Le vieux Darnák me transcrit cette lettre.
> [...]
> X
> 
> Dathak Mûzar Baruk



Est-ce que Darnák et Dathak (le X étant la signature du père) sont supposé être la même personne ? Enkí était le nom que j'avais donné au père de Nárin dans son background.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 7, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Est-ce que Darnák et Dathak (le X étant la signature du père) sont supposé être la même personne ? Enkí était le nom que j'avais donné au père de Nárin dans son background.



OOOPS ! J'avais resurvolé l'historique avant d'écrire.  Faut croire que je l'ai fait trop rapidement.  Je m'en vais corriger de ce pas.  C'est bien Enkí qui envoie la lettre.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 16, 2004)

Seulement pour vous avertir que je n'afficherai pas de suite avant demain soir.  Je donne une conférence très importante demain après-midi entre 13h00 et 16h00 (c'est 18h00 et 21h00 pour nos amis de l'autre côté de l'océan).  Genre de conférence qu'il ne faut pas que je manque.

Souhaitez-moi bonne chance !

À demain,

Guillaume


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 17, 2004)

Et comment s'est passée la conférence?


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2004)

Ça s'est bien passé.  Après tous les problèmes d'échantillonnage que nous avons eu dans le cadre de mon projet, le dépôt officiel de la proposition de recherche avait été repoussée et repoussée.  Après près de 2 ans de travaux, je faisait ce dépôt officiel vendredi après-midi.

J'étais très stressé et très nerveux.  Je n'ai pas de problèmes à faire des présentations d'habitude, mais cette fois... Je vais t'admettre que vendredi, ça faisait trois jours que je mangeais à peine et que je dormais très mal.  Ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes.

Le problème, c'est qu'officiellement, si ma proposition de recherche était refusée, je pouvais être expulsé du programme.  Après tout l'effort que j'ai mis dans ce projet, cette possibilité me rendait un peu nerveux.

En plus, le dépôt ce faisait en vidéoconférence avec l'UQAM.  Or, les derniers dépôts auxquels j'ai assisté qui utilisaient cette technologie ont tous eu des problèmes (communications, ordinateurs, fichiers disparus, etc.)  Ça n'arrangeait rien pour calmer ma nervosité.

Bref, la conférence c'est très bien déroulée.  J'ai eu quelques commentaires très positifs de la part du public.  Pour ce qui est de mon comité d'évaluation, les membres m'ont apporté des propositions très intéressantes que je vais tenter d'intégrer à mon projet, malgré le fait que nous soyons très avancé.  Heureusement, les éléments suggérés se rattachent à la végétation et l'habitat qui sont relativement statiques et donc peuvent être mesurés à divers moments.

Pour fêter tout ça, Julie et moi sommes allés souper au resto vendredi soir et hier nous nous sommes payé une journée de JDR dans Living Greyhawk.  C'était notre première expérience.

Intéressant, en général, mais je ne jouerai probablement pas dans cette formule à tous les séances.  C'est assez linéaire comme concept et assez porte-monstre-trésor.  C'est bien pour apprendre les règles et pour avoir l'occasion de jouer, mais j'aime un peu plus de profondeur dans mes parties.  C'est bon pour avoir un peu de hack-n-slash et se défouler un peu.


----------



## Gith Galath (Apr 19, 2004)

Bien félicitations pour un prédoc réussi! Bravo! Ce n'est jamais facile. Je me rappelle du mien, ce ne fut pas une expérience agréable. C'était à huis clos. Peu de suggestions de la part du jury. Questions floues. Nervosité. Bref, j'ai eu de la difficulté à répondre aux questions. J'ai réussi à me calmer lors de mes présentations depuis (ça fait quand même 5 ans). J'espère sinon qu'est-ce que je ferais devant mes classes??   

En tout cas, je m'étais préparé du mieux que je pouvais pour ce prédoc, mais je n'avais pas bénéficié d'un encadrement suffisant. Donc, ma proposition était trop ambitieuse et comportait certains éléments un peu trop spéculatifs. On apprend de ses erreurs... Ce fut le cas.

Enfin pour le hack n' slash, j'ai trouvé un succédané à Dnd qui prend moins de temps de préparation, mais qui coûte plus cher. Le jeu Dnd miniatures. C'est pas mal amusant. Il y a une ligue au Valet et une petite communauté de joueurs s'est créée. Je vais y faire un tour de temps à autre. On s'amuse bien.

Et la Rashéménie c'est pour bientôt. J'ai encore des ajustements d'horaire à faire avec ma blonde à la maison et toute la correction de fin de session avant de m'y remettre.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 22, 2004)

Je n'ai pas vraiment essayé le D&D Miniatures, même si j'ai quelques figurines.  Il y en a qui jouent ici, mais ça ne semble pas être la fureur.  Le monde des cartes de collections, particulièrement Magic: The Gathering, domine largement.

Je vais probablement essayer les Miniatures un moment donné.  Mais pour l'instant, j'en ai suffisament sur la planche : le doc, la campagne ici, la Rashéminie qui s'en vient, une campagne-solo avec Julie, une autre avec un joueur ici à Rimouski, plus une autre dans les Dales (je me suis laissé convaincre) sans compter un peu de Living Greyhawk une fois de temps à autre.  Je commence à manquer de temps !


----------



## wolvie (Apr 26, 2004)

Salut à tous.
Je voulais juste vous dire que je repartait en stage à partir d'aujourd'hui. Je pourrais passer de temps en temps mais pas assez souvent pour tenir le rythme. Donc Guillaume n'hésite pas à jouer Valishan sans moi.
Merci


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 26, 2004)

C'est beau wolvie.  Si tu as ce message avant que tu ne partes, tu prévois être absent pour combien de temps ?

Bon stage.


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2004)

Bon, je vais m'absenter quelques jours. J'ai une bagnole à récupérer  à presque trois cents bornes de là, puis il faudra la remettre en état.

Au mieux, je serais de retour samedi. Sinon, il faudra sans doute attendre lundi, ça dépend un peu des garagistes locaux et de leur diligence.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 28, 2004)

Pas de problème.  À lundi et bonne chance !


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2004)

Bon, en fait, je peux avoir un accès internet ici, mais je préfère pas en abuser. Modem téléphonique au lieu d'ADSL... Lent et cher.

Je surveillerais de temps en temps.


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2004)

Ayé, je suis de retour! Elle roule très bien, cette petite voiture.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 7, 2004)

Désolé du délai, mais il semble que les notifications par courriel concernant les nouveaux messages ne fonctionnent plus pour moi. J'attendais la prochaine et elle n'est pas venue. Pourtant, j'ai vérifié et je suis toujours abonné aux fils de discussion. Enfin, il faudra que je sois plus vigilant.

Pour ce qui est de la lettre écrite par Diero c'est exactement ce que je pensais écrire.


----------



## Gez (May 7, 2004)

Les notifications instantanées sont désactivées, elles demandent trop de boulot au serveur pour les threads populaires, genre story hour. Quand il faut envoyer un email à 800 adresses d'un seul coup, plusieurs fois d'affilée, forcément...

Par contre, en mode "daily update" ou "weekly update", pas de problème, ça marche toujours.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 9, 2004)

Ah! Merci de la suggestion Gez.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 10, 2004)

Guillaume, la salle à laquelle Julie fait référence (elle te l'a certainement dit depuis   )est celle à l'ouest laquelle on accède par les escalier avec deux portes: une au nord et une au sud. Enfin, je crois.


----------



## Guillaume (May 11, 2004)

Merci Gith Galth, Julie m'a effectivement éclairé.  Je m'en vais de ce pas répondre à vos messages.  J'ai pris du temps à répondre, car j'étais absent de mon ordinateur depuis quatre jours.  La grand-mère de Julie est très malade et nous avons dû nous absenter.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 17, 2004)

Guillaume, juste par curiosité. La porte de la maison de Ghelves est fermée à clé. Si Silence a réussi à en sortir c'est que forcément une fenêtre doit être ouverte non? Donc pas besoin de bureaucratie    À moins que Silence ne soit passée par la cheminée.


----------



## Guillaume (May 18, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Guillaume, juste par curiosité. La porte de la maison de Ghelves est fermée à clé. Si Silence a réussi à en sortir c'est que forcément une fenêtre doit être ouverte non? Donc pas besoin de bureaucratie   À moins que Silence ne soit passée par la cheminée.



Oui, oui, c'est par la cheminée qu'elle est passée... je te l'assure :b


----------



## Julie (May 19, 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma grand-mère est décédée ce matin, je serai donc absente des forums entre demain et lundi.

À bientôt,

Julie


----------



## GPEKO (May 19, 2004)

Désolé d’apprendre ça. Mes sympathies.


----------



## Gez (May 20, 2004)

Mes condoléances.


----------



## wolvie (May 21, 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis de retour après cette longue absence et pret a reprendre mon role.

Ps:Toutes mes condoléances, Julie.


----------



## Gez (May 25, 2004)

Question de règle: l'encens qui permet de réduire à quatre heures le sommeil nécessaire, est-ce qu'il marche aussi pour les "huit heures de repos avant de préparer des sorts" ?

Bien sûr, ça ne change rien pour les jeteurs de sorts divins -- la préparation étant à heure fixe pour eux -- mais on a un magicien avec nous.


----------



## Guillaume (May 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Question de règle: l'encens qui permet de réduire à quatre heures le sommeil nécessaire, est-ce qu'il marche aussi pour les "huit heures de repos avant de préparer des sorts" ?
> 
> Bien sûr, ça ne change rien pour les jeteurs de sorts divins -- la préparation étant à heure fixe pour eux -- mais on a un magicien avec nous.



Oui.

Pour répondre aux questions de GG dans le fil principale, vous répartissez le tout comme bon vous semble.  Ce n'est pas à moi de décider.

Pour ce qui est de la dose, il y en a suffisamment pour que tous puissent en profiter, mais vous ne pourrez l'utiliser qu'une seule fois.


----------



## Gith Galath (May 31, 2004)

Alors est-ce que la répartition des potions et des parchemins que j'ai proposée vous convient?

Quand est-ce qu'on repart?


----------



## Gez (May 31, 2004)

Rien à y objecter.

Pourquoi pas maintenant ?


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 1, 2004)

Ça me semble bon comme distribution. Fario et Fellian n'ont pas de potions mais ils n'ont pas été envoyés à la recherche des enfants par Jenya. Donc, pas de potions de Jenya pour eux !   

Je vote pour qu'on utilise l'encens et que l'on repart dès que Guillaume sera prêt.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 1, 2004)

J'attends seulement un signal de votre part.  Dès que vous voudrez.


----------



## Julie (Jun 2, 2004)

Désolée pour le retard et merci à tous pour les sympathies   .

Je n'ai aucune objection avec la distribution des potions et des parchemins et je suis prète à repartir.


----------



## Gith Galath (Jun 6, 2004)

Bon et bien allons-y alors. Je n'affiche plus rien depuis la dernière fois par peur d'être redondant. Donc, à moins que Guillaume nous réserve une surprise durant la nuit, nous sommes prêts à repartir 4 heures plus tard après une bonne bouffée d'encens.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 7, 2004)

Je suis aux prises avec le début de mon échantillonnage estival.  Je vais relancer l'aventure d'ici dimanche prochain.  Soyez au aguets.


----------



## Gez (Jun 21, 2004)

Euh? Echo? Ohé!


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 1, 2004)

Juste un avertissement que les avertissement automatiques pour les fils de discussions ont été effacés par accident.  Ceux qui s'en servent devront se réabonner.


----------



## Gez (Jul 24, 2004)

Bon. Pourquoi il n'y a plus personne ?


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 25, 2004)

Je suis là... enfin presque.  Je passe un gros "crunch" de terrain ces jours-ci.  La réponse à vos messages, les amis, sera affiché lundi dans la journée.  J'arrive, j'arrive...


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 31, 2004)

Il est temps de distribuer quelques points d'expérience.  Depuis la dernière fois, quelques pe événements (la fuite des poursuivants, le désarmement d'un piège, la découverte du trésore dans la salle du trône, etc.) se sont passé qui méritent que des points soit distribués :


 Imay 125 px (1 927)
 Naline 110 px (2 012)
 Altran 43 px (2 045)
 Valishan 43 px (1 833)
 Diero 100 px (1 457)
Michael 100 px (1 413)   
Nárin 100 px (1 413) 
 Félicitations à tous.  Je vous demanderai de bien vouloir mettre à jour vos fiches de personnage, s.v.p.

 Merci.


----------



## Gez (Sep 1, 2004)

Bon, c'est fait de mon côté.

Petite question: il y a déjà eu quelques mouvement vers l'édition révisée, y en aura-t'il d'autres ? J'ai regardé les changements que ça pourrait apporter à mon perso: des armes moins efficaces (la dague peut être remplacée par une épée courte, mais alors plus moyen de la lancer; les dégâts de la serpe se réduisent à 1d4), plus de points de compétence (ceux d'Empathie Animale, compétence défunte, ce qui permet de les mettre en Dressage), plus de risque d'échec au lancement des sorts de gnome (qui deviennent des pouvoirs magiques), liste de sorts remaniée, et un gros changement dans la façon dont Mitaine serait gérée (gagnant des DV supplémentaires et des capacités spéciales avec les niveaux, mais donc sans doute plus la possibilité de faire le rituel de Masters of the Wild).


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 1, 2004)

Je n'ai pas l'intention de passer à l'édition 3.5.  Les mouvements que j'ai adoptés l'étaient dans l'intérêt des joueurs et parce qu'ils répondaient à un besoin particulier.  Pour l'instant, je n'ai toujours pas acheté l'édition révisée et je ne m'attends pas à faire cette dépense au cours des prochains mois.

 S'il y a des éléments que tu aimerais voir intégré par contre, je suis ouvert à la discussion.


----------



## Gez (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, c'était juste par curiosité, la 3.0 me convient très bien.

Toutefois, si on devait le faire, voilà une adresse très intéressante:
http://www.siroz.com/jeux-de-roles/dungeons---dragons/telechargements/

On peut y télécharger le DRS, qui est la version française du SRD.
Téléchargement direct: 1/4, 2/4, 3/4, 4/4.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 1, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Oh, c'était juste par curiosité, la 3.0 me convient très bien.
> 
> Toutefois, si on devait le faire, voilà une adresse très intéressante:
> http://www.siroz.com/jeux-de-roles/dungeons---dragons/telechargements/
> ...



 Merci du renseignement.  J'avais déjà téléchargé les DRS d'Asmodé, mais je ne les ai pas mis à jour étant donné que je ne m'en sert pratiquement pas.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 13, 2004)

Il y a un bout de temps que je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles de GPEKO (son profil indique qu'il n'est pas passé sur ENWorld depuis au moins un mois) et de Faust_Fendel.  Je vais attendre encore un peu avant d'afficher la suite étant donné que j'ai besoin de savoir ce qu'ils font avant de poursuivre.

 J'espère qu'ils sont toujours avec nous.  Je dois vous admettre que j'ai déjà quatre PNJ à gérer (Altran et Valishan comme anciens PJ et Fario et Féllian).  Je commence à trouver cela pesant.  Si GPEKO ou Faust nous ont abandonné aussi, ça va nécessiter plusieurs rajustements. 

 Je devrait donc afficher la suite dès que j'ai des nouvelles ou mercredi en fin de journée.


----------



## Gez (Sep 13, 2004)

Urbannen a abandonné le jeu? Parce que lui, au moins, n'a pas disparu.

Urbannen
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2002
Location: Kansas City
Last Seen: Yesterday (05:37 AM)
Posts: 429​


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 14, 2004)

Urbannen m'a signifié qu'il abandonnait au mois de mai ou juin.  J'ai donc dû prendre en charge Altran jusqu'à nouvel ordre.:\


----------



## Gez (Sep 14, 2004)

Peut-être pourrait-on distribuer les ex-PJs à des joueurs qui sont toujours-là ? Au moins jusqu'au retour du joueur original, s'il revient ?

Le jeux en PbP étant plus lent, plus distancé, et plus réfléchi que sur table, ça me semble possible de gérer plusieurs persos pour éviter que le MJ ne se retrouve à écrire un roman tout seul...


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 14, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Peut-être pourrait-on distribuer les ex-PJs à des joueurs qui sont toujours-là ? Au moins jusqu'au retour du joueur original, s'il revient ?
> 
> Le jeux en PbP étant plus lent, plus distancé, et plus réfléchi que sur table, ça me semble possible de gérer plusieurs persos pour éviter que le MJ ne se retrouve à écrire un roman tout seul...



 Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## Julie (Sep 15, 2004)

Si ça peut alléger le fardeau du MJ et faire avancer l'histoire, je veux bien! Je vais tâcher d'être un peu plus ponctuelle aussi


----------



## Gez (Sep 17, 2004)

Allez, je prend Altran, si Guillaume est d'accord. (Auquel cas je posterai ses actions et son initiative.)

Il reste à distribuer Valishan, Nárin, et Frère Michaël.

A moins que les joueurs perdus ne resurgissent.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 17, 2004)

Je propose que Jean-Sébastien (Gith_Glath) prenne Michaël étant donné qu'il connait bien Faust_Fendell.

  Julie, qu'est que tu préfères : le nain barbare ou l'elfe rôdeur ?


----------



## Julie (Sep 17, 2004)

Je veux bien reprendre Valishan si ça convient. "Strong silent type" pas trop difficile


----------



## Gez (Sep 20, 2004)

Et bien, c'est GG qui disparaît, maintenant?


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 20, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Et bien, c'est GG qui disparaît, maintenant?





 Non, il est encore là.  Il doit rendre une série de documents très importants pour obtenir sa permanence en tant que professeur.  Ça bouffe un peu de son temps.  Il devrait faire sentir sa présence d'ici peu.

 Pour ma part, je vais afficher la suite ce soir (GMT-4).  Si GG n'a pas répondu, je prendrai les PNJ sous mon aile pour jusqu'à son retour.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 22, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> _Effectivement. L'explication, c'est qu'a ma table, on a l'habitude de permettre de faire deux actions de mouvement simultanées si elles ne sont pas contradictoires (marcher utilise les jambes, dégainer une arme utilise les bras, donc c'est possible ; mais par contre, dégainer et escalader ou faire un rouler-bouler ne l'est pas. C'était aussi le pourquoi de la trajectoire plus risquée. Cependant, j'ai vérifié (page 128 en VO 3.0 ou 140 en VF 3.5), et la façon dont on le joue n'est pas tout à fait dans les règles, car il faut un BAB d'au moins 1 pour le faire. Oups! J'avais jamais repéré ça avant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, je n'avais jamais remarqué cette règle.  Il faudra que je m'en souvienne.


			
				Gez said:
			
		

> _Effectivement, j'avais plus vraiment en mémoire la description de la pièce, et sur la carte la table a l'air brisée...
> Et un bonus pour être en hauteur ?
> 
> 
> ...



_ 
_Accordé !__


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 22, 2004)

Avec la conclusion de ce combat, voici les PX distribués.  Vous remarquerez que les personnages qui n'ont pas été joués par des joueurs reçoivent moins de PX.  Les PNJ joués par les joueurs par contre reçoivent le plein de px.  Cette fois, Diero, Michaël et Nárin sont pénalisés en recevant la moitié des PX.


 Imay 138 px (2 065)
 Naline 138 px (2 150)
 Altran 138 px (2 183)
 Valishan 138 px (1 971)
 Diero 69 px (1 526)
Michael 69 px (1 482)
Nárin 69 px (1 482)
Félicitations à tous.  Je vous demanderai de bien vouloir mettre à jour vos fiches de personnage, s.v.p.

  Merci.


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

Bon, normalement, on devrait pouvoir maintenant parler de nos petits doigts sans invoquer une horde de pacmen.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 22, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Bon, normalement, on devrait pouvoir maintenant parler de nos petits doigts sans invoquer une horde de pacmen.



 Comment as-tu réussi ce coup ? Qui as-tu soudoyé ? Tu es un dieu !


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha! B0w b3f0r3 my 1337 h4><><0r skillz!

Oh, je vois que tu as trouvé... Raté pour l'esbroufe. Tant pis!


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 29, 2004)

Désolé pour l'absence prolongée ... J'ai eu un important imprévu suivi de problème avec mon ordinateur. J'aurais dû prévenir avant mais bon, je ne l'ai pas fait. 

Si vous voulez toujours de moi comme joueur, je suis près à reprendre le contrôle de notre ami Nàrin


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 29, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Désolé pour l'absence prolongée ... J'ai eu un important imprévu suivi de problème avec mon ordinateur. J'aurais dû prévenir avant mais bon, je ne l'ai pas fait.
> 
> Si vous voulez toujours de moi comme joueur, je suis près à reprendre le contrôle de notre ami Nàrin



 Pas de problème ! Bon retour !


----------



## Gez (Oct 1, 2004)

La suite! La suite!


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 3, 2004)

Ça viens ! Ça viens ! Et que vous êtes impatients !


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 7, 2004)

Avec la conclusion de ce combat, voici les PX distribués. J'ai donné à Diero ses pleins points ainsi qu'à Nárin cette fois étant donné que leurs joueurs ont participé.  Michael, par contre, n'a reçu que la moitié des points.


 Imay 180 px (2 245)
 Naline 180 px (2 330)
 Altran 180 px (2 363)
 Valishan 180 px (2 151)
 Diero 180 px (1 706)
Michael 90 px (1 572)
Nárin 180 px (1 662) 
 Félicitations à tous.  Je vous demanderai de bien vouloir mettre à jour vos fiches de personnage, s.v.p.

    Merci.


----------



## Gith Galath (Oct 7, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Et bien, c'est GG qui disparaît, maintenant?





 Non, non ! Comme tu peux le constater, je suis de retour. Il reste qu'il m'a été difficile ces temps-ci d'afficher de manière régulière. Comme Guillaume l'a dit, je devais préparer mon dossier pour obtenir ma permanence de prof à l'université. J'ai aussi une campagne en pbp sur www.levalet.com/forum que je dois gérer et je suis papa depuis seulement deux mois. Je suis très loin de me plaindre de tout ça, bien au contraire, et je sais que nous avons tous nos problèmes d'horaire, mais ces derniers mois ont été particulièrement déstabilisants   . Je tente présentement de retrouver une rythme de jeu plus normal. Considérant tout ceci, je ne serai pas capable de jouer le personnage de Faust_Fendell sans que ça n'affecte la fréquence d'action de Diero. Je suis désolé. Est-ce que Faust a abandonné ?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 7, 2004)

Gith Galath said:
			
		

> Non, non ! Comme tu peux le constater, je suis de retour. Il reste qu'il m'a été difficile ces temps-ci d'afficher de manière régulière. Comme Guillaume l'a dit, je devais préparer mon dossier pour obtenir ma permanence de prof à l'université. J'ai aussi une campagne en pbp sur www.levalet.com/forum que je dois gérer et je suis papa depuis seulement deux mois. Je suis très loin de me plaindre de tout ça, bien au contraire, et je sais que nous avons tous nos problèmes d'horaire, mais ces derniers mois ont été particulièrement déstabilisants  . Je tente présentement de retrouver une rythme de jeu plus normal. Considérant tout ceci, je ne serai pas capable de jouer le personnage de Faust_Fendell sans que ça n'affecte la fréquence d'action de Diero. Je suis désolé. Est-ce que Faust a abandonné ?



 Comme je te l'ai confirmé par courriel ce matin, il n'y a aucun problème à ce que tu ne joues pas le personnage de Faust.  Je m'en occuperai, à moins que GEPKO veuille s'en charger ? 

 Pour ce qui est de Faust, je n'ai aucune nouvelle de lui depuis l'été.  Je ne sais donc pas s'il a défénitivement abandonné ou s'il est retenu ailleurs par sa maîtrise ou autre chose.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 8, 2004)

Comme je l'ai dit dans le fil de discussion de jeu, je préfèrerais que les personnages inactifs (ou seulement quelque uns) abandonnent le groupe, pour une raison ou pour une autre. Peut-être pas immédiatement mais lorsque la situation sera appropriée. Si tu n'as pas de problème à contrôler Michael pour l'instant, je vais me concentrer sur Nárin.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 8, 2004)

Il est fort probable qu'effectivement, plusieurs PJ inactifs disparaissent au fil du temps.  Par contre, je ne suis pas du genre à m'en débarasser sans qu'il y ait une cause «in-game».  Je l'ai déjà fait avec Thrin.  La difficulté c'est que trois joueurs ont disparus coup sur coup : Urbannen (Altran), Wolvie (Valishan) et Faus_Fendell (Michael).  De plus, j'étais sans nouvelles de toi depuis quelques temps alors, je me retrouvait avec six PNJ a gérer en plus des adversaires.  C'était tout simplement trop.

 Par ailleurs, je ne veux pas réduire le groupe à simplement Naline, Diero, Imay et Nárin.  Il y a plusieurs éléments difficiles à venir et je ne veux pas trop affaiblir le groupe qui s'en tire bien avec le nombre.  Tout de même, comme je l'ai dit, un élagage est à prévoir. Le premier sur la liste risque d'être Michael.  Fario et Féllian son des PNJ de l'histoire.  Reste à voir s'il surviveront.  Valishan sera probablement le deuxième.  Je voudrais tout de même conserver Altran étant donné que c'est le seul lanceur de sorts profanes du groupe.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 22, 2004)

Gez, je ne suis pas certain de comprendre qu'elle lieu tu veux aller explorer avec Altran («derrière la porte J»).  Vous avez jusqu'à présent croisé 4 portes J et aucune ne se trouve à proximité d'Altran.  Pourrais-tu me préciser où tu veux aller, s.t.p. ? 

 Merci


----------



## Gez (Oct 22, 2004)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> Gez, je ne suis pas certain de comprendre qu'elle lieu tu veux aller explorer avec Altran («derrière la porte J»).  Vous avez jusqu'à présent croisé 4 portes J et aucune ne se trouve à proximité d'Altran.  Pourrais-tu me préciser où tu veux aller, s.t.p. ?




Ma mémoire m'a trahi, telle une traitresse, euh, traitresse!

C'est de la porte U qu'il s'agissait.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 25, 2004)

J'aimerais bien avoir une réponse à ceci :  


			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> Nárin va par la suite examiner la barricade qui barre corridor au delà de la porte secrète. Semble-t-elle récente, solide ?


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 25, 2004)

Désolé.  Ce passage m'avait échappé.  J'ai fourni une description de ce que Nárin peut constater sommairement.  Brièvement, c'est un barrière récente qui lui semble très solide.


----------



## Gez (Oct 25, 2004)

Et à propos d'Altran? Au fait, quelqu'un l'accompagne? Comme il n'a pas senti, _via_ Crista, d'autres présences dans cette salle, il n'est pas inquiet, et veut juste voir quels sont les objets qui peuvent s'y trouver.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Et à propos d'Altran? Au fait, quelqu'un l'accompagne? Comme il n'a pas senti, _via_ Crista, d'autres présences dans cette salle, il n'est pas inquiet, et veut juste voir quels sont les objets qui peuvent s'y trouver.



 J'avais mal compris ton message Gez.  J'étais sous l'impression qu'Altran s'étais joint aux autres après que Naline ait appelé tout le monde dans la salle.  Je vais de ce pas donner quelques informations supplémentaires.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 6, 2004)

Gez et Julie,
 Voici quelques termes en Gnome qui pourrait vous être utiles :

halte = [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans serif]*anhalt*
avance = *befordra*
recule = [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans serif]*tillbaka*
tourne à droite = *svarva riklig*
tourne à gauche = *svarva kvar*
creuse = *grayva*
reste = *stanna*
attaque = *angrepp*
 S'il y a autre chose que vous voulez essayer, n'hésitez pas à demander.
 [/font]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2004)

All,

Gez, could you translate this over to French if need be?  

This thread has grown past the recommended size of 500 posts, there is a recommendation size because, well frankly, the bigger the individual threads are the bigger the database gets and the more trouble that vbulletin  has in dealing with it.  (This all translates into reduced speed)

Anyhow, if you could make a new OOC thread I, and the rest of your ENworlders would be must appreciative.

Thanks,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 11, 2004)

*Le bazar de la vie : OOC Thread II. [Full]*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Gez, could you translate this over to French if need be?
> 
> ...



 Brother Shatterstone, consider it done.

 À tous mes joueurs,

 À la demande des modérateurs du forum, veuillez continuer les discussions hors-jeu dans le nouveau fil de discussion qui se trouve ici.


----------

